# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 8



## Fidget

Happy Chatting Ladies


----------



## popsi

fidget - thank you we are a chatty bunch  

oh my god girls.. got the 1st application form today so filling it in now before we go to botanical gardens, cant believe its arrived.. feeling really excited and nervous


----------



## kara76

wow thats great mate

is it massive?


----------



## Scouse

OMG 've only been away a few days and you girls have written a novel between you  
But what wonderful news 3 BFP!!!!!!!!!  Well done all of you -  
Miriam any secrets/ advice?  I always ask this to BFP girls and they always say 'no'!

Spooks really hope you keep the trend going and you get the result you deserve!
Kelly hope the tx is treating yu well?
Popsi I was so excited reading your news today!  Wishing you a speedy journey to receiving your 'baby'

Kara of to read your story - hope you are feeling strong?  And not too hung over?
Love to everyone else, sorry if missed you but been watching olympics all morning and gotto move and do some house work!


----------



## deblest

Good morning girlies - hope you've all had a good weekend.  Looking back at the posts some of you have had a pretty amazing one!

Miriam - I am soooooo pleased for you.  Well done girl.  Amazing news   

Popsi - get cracking on that form - you'll be a mummy before you know it.

Kara - congrats on your new post hun.  You're gonna help so many more ppl.  You're a saint  

Goodluck to everyone else who are waiting for news, etc.


----------



## kara76

morning scouse and debi

im off out to meet an ivf wales girl soon

dh went to work at 5am and i lie there thinking i hate waiting and im not even 100% sure i will get in to liverpool next month, i just hope that the doc isn't on holiday but nothing i can do until i come on and then ovulate, what i might do is call when af comes and make sure that she is there for the next month as i don't wana waste opk lol, yeah that might work


----------



## miriam7

your on the road then  popsi might be a long one but will definetly be woth it   is the application form massive? my bfp still hasnt sunk in properly maybee it will after scan on thur even if all i see a little white blob   scouse no tips   i havent a clue how it worked i have been really lazy glued to the chair with my feet up on footstool most of the time and i didnt touch even half a larger this cycle.. no accupunture this go either ...maybee it was the baby asprin i took i really aint got a clue!


----------



## popsi

hello

no this form was really straight forward its only the inital one i think  , we will have one visit now from social worker and then hopefully them and us will be ready for prep course in November.. so all happening, feel really good about this and so does John which makes it really special 

botanic gardens was lovely really tranquil and had lovely time walking about in the fresh air .. off for little snooze now i think

scouse hope your cleaning was fun  x

kara - hope your meeting went well hun x

miriam - hope your taking it easy x

deb - hiya how are things with you x

kelly - hope your feeling better today x

eb - hows the hangover  x

lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## kara76

miriam you just got the right embryo hun, nothing we do really changes anything

well im back and michelle is lovely, you girls will like her

i have a drift day booked on the 6th sept and i called liverpool asking if there is any chnace i wouldn't get in , in the next 3 4 5 or 6 weeks and she said she can;t see anything, as i didn't wana use all the opk to be told they wouldn't fit us in


----------



## kara76

anyone around?


----------



## popsi

hiya kara   hows you


----------



## kara76

im good 

drinking again lol, seems a habit now


----------



## popsi

me too lol ! its a good habit


----------



## kara76

lol

big good luck to spooks for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

lol enjoy ladies   i have been to my nieces bday party shes 5 and has told me she would like a girl cousin cos she already has 2 boys she also asked if im having it today she is so funny   good news they will defo fit you in for biopsy  kara ..jeffs taking me to scan now his dads going to work for him and give him the money


----------



## popsi

kara... great about the biopsy hun x

miriam ..   at you niece bless her x


----------



## kara76

aww im pleased jeff is going hun

im still not 100% confident about getting in for the biospy but im gona stop worrying, as its pointless


----------



## KellyG

Good evening ladies i got lost then as we have a new home

Kara stop worrying!! you would say the same to me  

Miriam have you started with the stretch mark cream yet  

Popsi Glad you have had a good day huni 

Ebonie are you drunk again?  

Hiya Scouse and Debs hope you are both ok 

Wishing you all the very best for tomorro Spooks  

Helloooo to everyone else

Just wanna say thanks for all your advise and kind words yesterday, you all really helped. Dont know what i would do without you all

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## kara76

kelly good luck tomorrow, please feel free to txt me


----------



## KellyG

thanks kara


did you see lyndon on gmtv this mornings news


----------



## kara76

i saw him on the bbc news

i have so much faith in that man


----------



## popsi

kelly... good luck for tomorrow huni, i bet you will have had a few more lovely follie wollies pop up


----------



## KellyG

ive research alot and so has dh   there are loads of cases where follies have doubles sometimes trippled on upping dosage... ive had a heat pack on all day in work drank 3 litres of water, dh is going to get me more evian, darling !! ive had a amazing hot shower and now im chilling in my joggers my mind is clear and i can see my meadow (inside lady bits) is nice and fresh and a few more big juicy follies are bouncing down the hill


----------



## miriam7

no kelly i havnt thought about that yet!   best of luck for tomorrow i really hope theres growth going on ...what times your scan?


----------



## KellyG

scans at 9.15 hahahah miriam i was only joking


----------



## kara76

you can also get more than one egg per follie


----------



## KellyG

yeah i was thinkin that but wot if in one follie there is no eggs and in another there is 2 so sort of balances itself out, i really dont wanna see grace again tho, as my faith in her has gone


----------



## kara76

isn;t it weird how some people love one person and others don't

please rest assured that grace is fab hun, try and remember that some books we read are full of crap


----------



## KellyG

its not just about that, it was the whole professional issue, buy hey dont want to go into it now...


----------



## kara76

kelly don't take this wrong cause it so not meant that way

but there has been times me have all thought that, i know i have and its always ruled my bad emotion

i will always be 100% honest on here, so promise me you didn;t take that wrong


----------



## popsi

i guess we all have different experiences with different people .. personally i think deb, jodie and louise should run the place and arianna be the only doctor !! LOL


----------



## KellyG

kara you didnt say anythin to be take wrong hun


----------



## kara76

lyndon is the one for me, this man has my trust

i find you will always bond with some more than others


----------



## KellyG

i like janet shes fab, i love debs too glad she is my main woman person type thing plus she offered me a job lololol


----------



## kara76

i think they are all nice in there own way!!!! as long as i can do what i want i don't care pmsl

off for a bath brb


----------



## KellyG

i spose as long as i get knocked up i dont care either


----------



## popsi

lol.. janet is ok she straight and i like that in a person, the thing with them all is i wish they would look at your notes before seeing you as everytime i walked in i was asked.. right what are you here for, but nurses and consultants .. little things mean a lot when your going through this, maybe I am just lucky with my GP


----------



## KellyG

im doin my lucky menopur thats gonna make my follies big a juicy and turn 8/9 into umm 12


----------



## miriam7

ive been tidying up the house was a mess as i have been extra lazy for weeks    ive found all ok at hospital .. no complaints here


----------



## KellyG

thats cos they got you up the duff


----------



## miriam7

lol i suppose! but if it didnt work i was all ready to have another fresh go next year


----------



## KellyG

ive just eaten a bag of chocolate covered brazil nuts and im on another bottle of water


----------



## kara76

the thing is to check notes would take a lot more time that just asking yuou, in my case with me notes about a year and hey who can read docs writing, i think they should all learn how to write lol


----------



## KellyG

or type lol each have a laptop and carry that around all day


----------



## kara76

good thinking lol


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats so true you must have to pass a crap handwriting test to become a dr ... my brothers is terrible


----------



## KellyG

im   at secret millionaire on ch4


----------



## kara76

i could do with someone giving me 5k


----------



## kara76

popsi when will you know about prep course?


----------



## popsi

i dont watch secret millionaire.. glad if it makes you    lol

i know what you mean about notes .. just feel it would improve quality of service if they actually knew why you were there.. i know it would at least give me faith in them then, but again thats just me, i guess for 3.5k i expect a little more.. dont mean to offend anyone, just helping to maybe improve peoples experience

kara.. filled the form in this morning and sent it straight back recorded delivery, got to wait then for a call re social worker visit then hopefully on course, but if i dont hear in 10/14 days i will be ringing them again lol, they were cool about me calling them lol


----------



## kara76

i use to get peed off too but i they all know me a little too well now!!shame really. ivf is so expensive. i think the only way round things would be less patients and don't we all wish clinics were less busy. i find it so sad when the clinic is packed!!!

popsi you make sure you chase them mate, as we know sometimes you have to fight for

did you go anywhere today?


----------



## popsi

kara.. yes its really sad  how many people are there, seems like we more in the majority than the minority which is so   

yes we went to the botanic gardens, had a lovely time was a nice chill out time, and we only paid £6 to go in as had some tesco vouchers left over lol.. so well worth it


----------



## kara76

glad you had a good day hun

today has gone so very fast

ive heard from andi and she is having a great time


----------



## popsi

have you been working huni, yes i heard from Andi too.. she said its boiling, lucky bugger lol


----------



## kara76

nah i went and had coffee with michelle40 from  on here

she is lovely


----------



## popsi

oh yeah i remember now   memory gone lol

yes she is lovely   as are you all   so glad to have met you you all and be friends with you


----------



## kara76

we sure have made some good friends through all this crap


----------



## popsi

they say good things come out of bad things.. we have all proved that


----------



## kara76

we sure have and also good things come to those that wait

well hello i think we have waited enough now lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. kara i agree.. can someone remove the waiting sign and let us girlies have a turn


----------



## kara76

pmsl

i just said to a mate, a male mate

omg thats lyndon and then said we are one of his failures!!!!!

i find it funny how the world works, plenty of people that simply should never have children pop them out left right ad centre yet we have all this pain to find our family, whether that be tx or adoption

have you found that tx has changed you?


----------



## popsi

yes definately i think it does, not in a bad way its just such a huge huge thing and a testing time i think it will change you, its one of them life changing situations like marriage and deaths.. when my dad passed away i changed and with this i have changed too

is your laptop working now hun


----------



## kara76

i have deffo changed in many ways

yeah im on laptop now, my mate put a new hard drive in and they was rex's hair in the fan and that why it wouldn;t stay on as it was overheating


----------



## popsi

LMAO !! poor rex .. animals rule our lives.. thank god for them thats wha i say, we even have to fill in a questionaire regarding popsi when we adopt lol


----------



## kara76

rex is spoilt rotten and i love him so much

what do they ask about popsi?

i alsi think its so importand for kids to have pets


----------



## popsi

not sure exactly but told on the phone it would be about 10 questions and sw has to meet her lol.. and vet report if she classed as dangerous .. dont think golden retrievers come under that lol, she is such a softy scared of a fly !!


----------



## kara76

lol 

rex is well hyper lol but a softy too, he loves kids


----------



## popsi

he is little thats why he hyper lol.. pops is quieter now that she is 7 and has had 2 new knees lol.. but she has her moments of madness on regular occasions !

you working tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

2 new knees wow

rex is only just gone 2

yeah im working boo boo and have to alter my rota as i need 5 6 and 7 th sept off work to go drifting


----------



## miriam7

popsi will have her own application form maybee they want a paw print too


----------



## kara76

miriam now i know your mad lol

must be pregnancy hormones lol


----------



## popsi

lol miriam.. bless her   ... how is our pregnant member x

kara - yep 2 new back knees lol.. nearly 2k thank god for insurance lol


----------



## miriam7

well 10 questions about a dog is a lot of info lol  im good popsi just want all to be ok thur so i can relax


----------



## popsi

miriam r u talking to me or the golden retriever lol --sorry hun could not resist, thursday be here before you know it and your twins/triplets will be doing just fine


----------



## kara76

quads now that would be funny, could we share lol

im waiting for mates to leave so we can go to bed, i was up early and couldn't sleep brain doing over time


----------



## popsi

kara.. i know what you mean we went to bed at 1am last night was wide awake at 3.30am !!! waiting for postman

right ladies i going to log off to chat to dh now xxxxx cya all in the morning sleep tight


----------



## miriam7

lol triplets impossible   i will be more than happy with 1   kick them out kara lol what postie comes at 3.30 am


----------



## kara76

night mate

wow what a night of chatting

spooks good luck hun

kelly good luck with your scan


----------



## kara76

i think i will kick um out

gona log off, chat tomorrow all

im in work so will be onlinelol


----------



## popsi

morning girlies  

how are we all today, i am having chill day in p.j.'s doing some wedding invitations and ironing then out tonight for a nice curry 

kara - hope your ok in work and managed to get to bed x

miriam - hows the triplets lol x

kelly - good luck today hun x

spooks - waiting for your news   x

scouse, moth, deb, and all the rest of you


----------



## kara76

morning

spooks hun i hope you are celebrating

kelly good luck hun

had a late nigt but im ok lol

popsi how are you matey?

where is everyone else


----------



## popsi

i ok kara.. fed up with the rain now though   i bet next week be lovely when i back in work after 3 weeks !!!


----------



## kara76

no doubt it will be 

i have just print something on uNK cells i wana be clued up before i go to liverpool and it was 10 pages long and tiny writing too


----------



## popsi

it sounds really complicated Kara  , but best to know about it before you go  

do you know what time Kel's scan is ?


----------



## kara76

it is, some i can;t even read lol, will reread and reread at home

not a clue when kelly's scan was, hope she will update soon

spooks


----------



## popsi

i can see spooks logged on this morning at 9.25ish   worried why she not posted


----------



## kara76

yeah i must admit i looked too!!!

my af should be due today yet u know it won;t be here at ovulation was late! but to be honest it probably works out best now we are going drifting, i should really try and enjoy this break, cause september is busy and then the dreaded down reg begins again


----------



## miriam7

no news of kelly and spooks yet then    maybee kelly had work afterwards as scan was 9.15


----------



## spooks

Hi girls - thanks for all your wishes and support - 
I have good news - we got our nice, strong   this morning - just dashing round a few other boards now,
love to all and thanks   spooks x


----------



## miriam7

brilliant  spooks!   i had a funny feeling   you must be over the moon


----------



## popsi

brilliant news spooks you and dh must be over the moon    so pleased for you


----------



## kara76

omg spooks well flipping done


----------



## spooks

thankyou so much everyone  

sorry I was late posting - wanted to tell one of my FF's first before she read it on a thread (and she was having  a lie-in      ) and then went to the clinic for more cyclogest.


----------



## deblest

WOW Spooks - congratulations   Well done u (and DH of course).

So it's just Kelly we waiting to hear from now!  I do hope she has good news.  Things seem to be going well on here   

I was just about to ask Miriam why she not said anything about her scan - and then I remembered its only bl..dy wednesday.  I been popping in and out all morning waiting for news.  I can be such a   on times.  Oh well another day of waiting lol.

How are you all today anyway?


----------



## kara76

hiya debi

how are you?

im in work and its so boring


----------



## deblest

Me too.  Waiting for a delivery that seems like its never gonna turn up.

Its dead.  Weathers crap.  I want my pillow! lol


----------



## kara76

i want my bed lol

its ******* down here


----------



## miriam7

still nowt of kelly   i do hope all is ok and shes just in work .. im bored too only 24 hrs till scan tho   i want to change my ticker in sig box but havent got enough room for 2 but wont delete old one as it brought me luck so far


----------



## deblest

Well it's stopped raining (for a min anyways).  Still really windy and looking rather black out there - so I guess we got MORE rain coming.  Another great british summer hey.

I'm going camping this weekend.  I really am starting to think there is something wrong with me now lol

But on a brighter - booked Florida for next May - and I can't wait (only 7 months away  ).  Nice hol ready before we settle into next tx.


----------



## miriam7

weathers crap here too .. i have plants to plant but am not going out in this weather    ive never been to florida but always wanted too .. guess i wont going for a few years now ..are you going to disney?


----------



## kara76

miriam it won't make a blind bit of different, superastishon.....can't spell it but you know what i mind has no place in ivf lol....if you wana keep it can you make it smaller or delete your massive name lol

debi wow what a hol


----------



## deblest

I know I can't believe it.  I've always wanted to go.  But thats DH thinking positive for a change.  Says we better do it now before tx soaks up all money and if successful kiddy soaks up all money lol

Miriam - yes I going to disney.  All family are going - 10 of us.  Was very reasonable - got a huge 5 bed villa think it was about 700 squids each for 2 weeks.  Bargain I reckon.

Anyways Miriam just think when u baby is a little older u can take him/her coz u don't need tx anymore woohoo


----------



## miriam7

lol kara good thinking i will try make it smaller and see if i can squeeze another in! 10 off you in a villa sounds fab will be brilliant


----------



## kara76

wow £700 can i come too?


----------



## deblest

I know its brill.  Fair play to my mum she always an eye for good bargain!

I think I might be able to squash you into my suitcase hun


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay

i am going on hols too the lol

i should have af today but i knowits gona be late.....so wana book liverpool


----------



## miriam7

yay done 1 lol making it smaller didnt help but i found a ticker with a short bb code  ;e  i would say af is defo guuna be late the b##ch !


----------



## kara76

most deffo as i ovulated late on day 23

wow you are 5 weeks and one 1 already, where does the time go


----------



## miriam7

is it right? seems really weird as only put back 2 weeks ago..i count from last af yeah? have you heard of sally lately been thinking about her... have you told her a nat cyle might just work for her


----------



## deblest

Woohoo nice ticker Miriam!

So u'll be due April 14 then.  Unless its twins then it'll be 24th March.  Triplets would be 24th Feb and Quads 17th Feb


----------



## kara76

ok your embryo went back at 3 days old so you need to add 17 days plus how many days post transfer


----------



## kara76

debi lol loving it


----------



## miriam7

only 1 embryo was put back so identical twins at the most.. jeff says the kray twins  pmsl


----------



## deblest

Twins it is then lol

Wouldn't that be lovely.  But at least we know you def have 1  

Oooooooo we'll have to run sweeps to see what you lot will have.  How many and the sex, etc.

One things for sure Miriam - you certainly won't be short of babysitters lol


----------



## miriam7

no i wont and with my mum living next door i have an added bonus


----------



## popsi

gosh you girls can talk !!! i only been gone for an hour and you've filled pages lol

deb.. florida sounds fab hun


Mir - good luck for tomorrow

kara - hope work little less boring now   thanks for earlier  

well i have just booked hotel in cardiff for december 6th to see stereophonics just hope i get concert tickets tomorrow now when they come on sale lol 

and been researching Johns 40th surprise the week after, have an idea but wont say now as he is about lol .. be eating bread and cheese at this rate money i spending LOL !!!

right off to get ready now to go out for curry   

kel -- where r u


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your curry popsi ... i think take away is in order for me tonight


----------



## kara76

just called and altered my dates

ec will be the 17th nov now and had a lovely chat with louise, god she is nice


----------



## miriam7

which nurse is louise?


----------



## kara76

she wears trendy glass and is a big girl with a lovely smile, she lef for a while


----------



## miriam7

hmm dont think ive met her   ive had to have an hours kip i was knackered


----------



## popsi

Louise is really lovely she was the nurse on the ward when i had my ec 1st time, and she did my iui last time, she has the totally right attitude for a job like that, she is fantastic   brilliant in person and on the phone


----------



## popsi

where's kelly


----------



## ebonie

HIya girls just a quicky ive been to the cinema today was going to watch mammamia but it was sold out  
so we watched angus thongs perfect snogging it was so so funny it was brilliant but im tired now as i ahve only had 3 and a half hours sleep so need sleep before i go to work....

spooks                              

that is brilliant news hun  


kelly i hope your scan went ok today hun  
hugs to the rest of you girls 
good night girls im off now love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

aww bless you lot....... i feel soooo wanted thank you

CONGRATULATIONS Spooks im soo pleased for you huni..

Ok Scan went ok it was debs that did it yay. i have 7 follies 5 big ones 1 medium and 1 small cant remember the exact size but the biggest is 17.5 and the smallest 9.5 i told debbie i was upset about the whole monday issue and she looked a few times at my left ovary but there was only 2 she went to have a word and came back with this... they will see me again on friday to see if any more if no they will cancel ES and carry on with my tx, no mention of donating them all. she said my recipient will be told today and make her aware that it may be cancelled. deb said nowt i can do just stop stressing! I told heer bout FF and she said we have one of our ladies doing px support i said oooooooooo its kara my FF lmao and miriam having her bfp she said you were both loverly awwww

so thats it i may not be ES i feel bad for my lady tho, but me and dh are in this for us... that sound selfish??


----------



## kara76

kelly

do have to pay the whole amount then?

debs is great, glad you told her im your ff. 

don't feel bad there is nothing you can do about your follicles hun, yeah the other lady will be sad but im sure she will get rematched soon


----------



## miriam7

your cerainly  not selfish kelly dont be so silly .. you cant change things  you have done your best to help the other lady   im sure she will understand   debbie is lovely


----------



## kara76

good luck tomorrow miriam


----------



## Scouse

Congratulations Spooks!!    That is brilliant news!  Gosh its really picking up on here!  
It was only last week Andi was asking if this was an 'unlucky' site?
NOT ANYMORE!
Miriam how are you - when is your scan?
Kara you know AF won't turn up whilst you're waiting - she's an awkward b*****!
Kelly you have to do what is right for you and if that is selfish, so be !
Popsi got your 'baby' yet?  I'm so excited for you!
Ebonie we went to see Mama Mia on Mon- we had a great time (except dss 5 years)
Deblest you are very cruel to Miriam   Your holiday sounds superb!  And a bargain!
Love to everyone else........going to watch my footie team win!


----------



## kara76

scouse hiya hun

wow 8 days til down reg


----------



## KellyG

kara we can go ahead with our tx at no extra cost and my recipient gets reimbursed


----------



## Scouse

I'm fine thanks Kara!  
I've tried not to think about starting then read my ticker   we were just talking about my gestone jabs and  dh said he'll be fine but causing me pain will make him feel sad!   Yeah right!

Any more news from Liverpool!

Ps doesn't make you   when there are so many succes stories...........your time will come Kara!


----------



## kara76

kelly wow thats well good news.

scouse no news from liverpool, i need to call when i ovulate, are you gona do the gestone laying down with bent leg, i can honestly say i didn;t feel it and had no lumps bumps or bruises


----------



## popsi

kelly thats great news, i get confused with egg sharing, i though the recipient pays all the fees   what do i know hey lol

miriam - good luck for tomorrow

scouse - not got it yet lol.. was on pins today for phone to ring for initial appointment even though only sent form yesterday  

still researching DH birthday surprise lol.. so back to it .. cya later, i having wine anyone else  

kara your famous with us huni, first me now kelly talking about you to lovely deb


----------



## KellyG

popsi the recipient does pay all the fees for IVF but we are having ICSI and have to pay the diff which is about 1400 i think


----------



## popsi

thats good then Kelly.. just confused if she gets refunded who pays the rest lol !! oh well their worry i guess, glad you get to keep the eggs love


----------



## kara76

i do feel famous lol

so you gona let us know the secret? i so wana know

no drinking for me tonight im shattered and haven't eaten yet


----------



## kara76

kelly did you check you wouldn't be charged at all for the ivf?


----------



## popsi

lol.. not that exciting, but know he will like it will let you know when its decided he over my shoulder now lol  men !!!


----------



## KellyG

grace said on monday it would be at no extra cost to carry on.  

miriam wots this about a scan/??


----------



## popsi

kelly.. i would check hun if your keeping them all yourself  


hello.... do we have a birthday in this room this week ??


----------



## miriam7

sorry im sat scoffing a chinese minus the prawns   scan at 2 tomorrow im going to be sooo nervous... so you just pay the icsi fee kelly? yes kara your quiet about your bday what you have planned?


----------



## kara76

im not a great fan of birthday, another reminder of what we don't have

got a bbq on sat


----------



## KellyG

popsi its in my ES pack i just looked you made me worry then wouldnt be able to buy our new 50" tv otherwise lmao

miriam cant u go friday i would have gate crashed lol 

kara dont be sad enjoy it you may have your special birthday pressie next year you know


----------



## kara76

im not sad as such

i always thought that if es didn;t go ahead the option were

given all your eggs and then have a free cycle next go or pay, must be wrong but hey i don't know a great deal about it so im sure you know more.

what does it say hun?


----------



## kara76

i would maybe check still you don't wana go without your new tv! lol


----------



## KellyG

it says that i keep all my eggs at no extra cost BUT may not be eligible to ES again


----------



## popsi

well thats good then Kelly, at least your sure now  .. bring on the tv


----------



## KellyG

im goin to bed and maybe see if mike can find any more follies


----------



## KellyG

thanks for thinkin of me today


good luck miriam make sure you get pics of your sextuplets   xxxxx


----------



## popsi

kelly.. good thinking.. take a torch


----------



## kara76

KellyG said:


> it says that i keep all my eggs at no extra cost BUT may not be eligible to ES again


good hun, just making sure

i had an interesting email on pregnancare plus with omega oils vits verus just folic acid and it seems that pregnacare plus with omega 3 could well help fertility. i found a clinical study yet they didn;t get goverment funding once i know more i will let you know

not we know that fish oils can reduce nk cells and im wondering f this is what helps

god i loe research


----------



## miriam7

god you must do some reading kara   kelly i will definetly be getting a pic i will beg for one!


----------



## kara76

yeah i do

this is how i know so much, funny how come i was crap in school


----------



## miriam7

lol me too i was rubbish! i have a feeling this is your last bday on your own kara so make the most of it


----------



## kara76

it better be lol

i think it might be too


----------



## lola C

Just popping in...had a 'break' from the tx thing for a while....I'm glad to see there has been some serious babydust flying around though....

Congratulations Miriam and Spooks   fab news for your both   

Well done popsi on deciding to adopt - one of my best friends is adopted and it's a wonderful thing to do   I hope it all works out for you and you don't have to wait for too long  

hello to everyone else and well done Kara on becoming a patient rep  

We are jumping back on the tx bandwagon...( I didn't think I could do it again) but this time going for the short protocol IVF and erm, I have been put on the Pill   but apparently this is to make sure my period arrives at the right time.  Will be nice not to have to jab for so long


----------



## popsi

kara.. like the PMA hun


----------



## kara76

lola thats great, so when is your af coming?

it's good to have a break sometimes , saying that i hate waiting lol


----------



## miriam7

lol lola moths on the pill too.. very strange isnt it!


----------



## lola C

Erm, I think it's due on Sept 3rd, I will have about two weeks of jabbing then e/c and e/t soon after that all being well.

Apparently I'm a poor responder so they have upped the drugs to 450 Menopur.  I also had an AMH test done which came back as 4.4 so it's quite low (normal being between 5 and 15 I think) but I am trying to see it as just below normal really, after all, I am a bit of an old bird at 38


----------



## kara76

lola yep normal is 5 to 15 on ivf wales scale and you are just under hun

yeah 2 weeks jabbing maybe less depending on how you responde, a friend of mine just had ivf on short protocol at ivf wales and is now pregnant, maybe there is something in the air


----------



## lola C

Whatever it is Kara - I hope it lingers about a bit longer!!


----------



## kara76

me too and always lol


----------



## miriam7

ive told you its the bucket! spooks jumped in naked


----------



## popsi

clear the room ladies... i heading in starkers and head first


----------



## kara76

popsi said:


> clear the room ladies... i heading in starkers and head first


me too me to lol


----------



## popsi

i all sparkly from it now lol... kara jump ahead mate


----------



## kara76

hell i jumped in with glue on lol

we jumped together hun


----------



## miriam7

kara i have just saw this and thought of you !


----------



## kara76

yeah that is so mine lol


----------



## kara76

i think i better get my bum to bed as i didn't wana get up this morning and will deffo not tomorrow, i spent way to much time on th net doing research today lol


----------



## miriam7

well i will txt asap tomorrow  ive gone ticker mad there all over my profile


----------



## kara76

nights girls

miriam i await your txt


----------



## lola C

I think I've missed something here - is Spooks having twins or something?


----------



## miriam7

lol no not that we know of! i posted bucket the other day and spooks said she had jumped in naked then got bfp 2day lol


----------



## KellyG

good luck miriam my sweetie pie..............


----------



## kara76

good luck miriam

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## popsi

miriam .. awaiting your news

Kara, Kel how are you girlies

Ebonie - you are neglecting us come back soon  lol

well i off out not to walk the monster <aka dog !!> she is hyper bless

cya all later x


----------



## kara76

wow its quiet here today

popsi enjoy your walk, im stuck in work again, 

2 of the lads i work with gavemy a tenner each for my birthday to buy new shoes and my soles have holes in

bless um


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to see how Miriam got on.............
Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## kara76

i am in work bored lol


----------



## miriam7

scans not till 2 scouse...im sooooo exited but nervous aswell


----------



## kara76

i bet you are hun


----------



## KellyG

hiya ladies

well im off today was gonna sort out the back room so we can move everything back in the living room cos most of the decorating has finished but i just cant be a$$ed!!!

miriam im well excited for you too hun 

hope you ladies are ok


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i thought for some reason it was early morning   

well back from walk now knackered had hour and half brisk walk, dont know whos warmer or more worn out me or pops lol !!

kara - bless them giving you money for shoes, now you buy them its not for the ivf fund


----------



## kara76

i think i will go and get some tomorrow, save getting wet feet


----------



## KellyG

i cant be bothered to do anything but i need toooo. my mum just offered to have josh over night cos i got 8.30 scan in the morning aww miriam im soo jealous of u living next door to ur mum lol


----------



## KellyG

miriam hurry up


----------



## kara76

im sure she will be back soon


----------



## popsi

i bet she called for a burger on the way home


----------



## kara76

think im gona order a burger...do they do mail order


----------



## popsi

now i want one too


----------



## kara76

think i will opt for a banana


----------



## KellyG

banana burger


----------



## kara76

now theres an idea lol


----------



## KellyG

my nan used to love banana sandwiches ew ew ew


----------



## kara76

i had raspberries and grapes


----------



## KellyG

sandwich?? kara ewwwwwwww


----------



## kara76

no silly just on there own

i still feel very hungry though


----------



## KellyG

oh lol 

im not hungry, i actually forgot about food


----------



## popsi

i remember having banana sandwiches when i was little lol

kara .. have you heard from her love


----------



## KellyG

ok so say 20 mins waiting 15 mins to scan 25 mins to get home thats an hour so meaning she should be home by now


----------



## kara76

yes i have heard


----------



## KellyG

weeellllll


----------



## kara76

i can't tell someelse news

she will be on soon im sure, she was waiting for a script


----------



## KellyG

for more pg drugs?


----------



## miriam7

im back all ok so far   i was  waiting ages for my prescriptions then went to tescos... i have a scan pic of a little white blob ....am soooo pleased   had my blood done again too


----------



## KellyG

yayayayayay miriam im soo pleased and excited for you sweetie. do you knw when your next scan is?


----------



## kara76

blood result tomorrow?


----------



## popsi

thanks for the text miriam.. well done huni, glad its all ok


----------



## miriam7

forgot bout my blood i will ring now.. next scan 1230 2 weeks today


----------



## kara76

you will be there the same day as chillipepper


----------



## miriam7

is her appointment the same time? i was told im 4 weeks 4 days im confused


----------



## kara76

not sure think its earlier

4 weeks 4 days!!!!

how many days post embryo transfer are you count day after embryo transfer as 1


----------



## miriam7

im 20 days past 3 day transfer  but debbie said they count 4 weeks from test day which was sunday so 4 weeks 4 days ...maybee its not counted like a normal pregnancy


----------



## kara76

it is exactly like a normal pregnancy

saying that normal pregnancies dates can alter too!!!!maybe they kinda count from implantion and as we all have a fair idea of when that is i suppose it could make sense

if it were me i would count myself at 5 weeks 2 days
as i love the ticker

edited to say.....when do you ge a due date?


----------



## Scouse

Miriam   wonderful and exciting news!
Well done you clever girl!


----------



## miriam7

sorry my neices are here driving me mental   i will keep ticker as it is for now ...its due april anyway so sod it! blood wasnt back so will get result tomorrow ... i still cant believe its true feels really strange    debbie said its to early to see if its 2


----------



## KellyG

hahaha miriam i will buy the other one if thers 2 lol only jokin xx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i doubt it is but you you never know    i wonder when the sickness begins


----------



## ebonie

Brilliant news miriam i reckon there is another one hiding behind the blob        

Hello girls sorry if i have deserted you lately but have been busy with work and not enough hours in the day for me this week   why are men such ar.e holes cause he lost his home page on the laptop why is it my fault     hes happier now cause he got it back  i reckon men get pmt d..k head


----------



## KellyG

awww lol em   missed you x


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i think that too.. men are defenetly moody    so you been a busy bee emma


----------



## kara76

hiya ebonie hun

men are such knobs sometimes

we must sort this **** up night lol and coke for miriam


----------



## KellyG

coke a cola


----------



## ebonie

yeah but im chillling now till i go to work  
i have my neices staying tomorrow night again lol they must love their auntie emma  
im off out on saturday night wedding reception so planning on having a good drink  

how are you girls keeping? 
I have to say girls you lot can talk on here


----------



## kara76

omg one of lukes driver passed away, he went for a routine op and omg he died......he has left behind children one of four and a wife


----------



## KellyG

what op did he have?


----------



## popsi

oh no kara thats to   honey poor thing x


----------



## kara76

a knee op but died of an anurisim


----------



## KellyG

omg thats terrible


----------



## popsi

thats sad... certainly puts things into perspective a bit when you hear something like that


----------



## miriam7

that is bad ...life can be so cruel ..poor sod


----------



## ebonie

aww that is so sad frightening isnt it dont know whats round the corner   his poor family xxxxx


----------



## kara76

thats why we must enjoy life


----------



## Scouse

B*****  hell! That poor family!
'Live every second as if it's your last as you don't know what is round the corner!!!!!'


----------



## kara76

no more wishing the days away for me


----------



## ebonie

How is sally girls ??
Have she done her fet yet


----------



## popsi

this is not a rehersal girls, we get one chance, maybe things dont work out the way we would have planned, but we have to make the most of all the good things we have.. before its too late .. live for today


----------



## popsi

sally is fine, she taking a bit of time out at the moment .. i tell her your all asking about her and she sends her love x


----------



## Scouse

My family has a history of 'weakened auorta' ie  causing aneurisms.  My uncle died at 39 as his went up to the brain - my mum's went 'down' and ended up losing some of her stomach and all her bowel! Their sister has just been rushed in last week with haemorraging...............but she's still with us and they're testing her??

So we have learned (but often forget) not to take things for granted!


----------



## miriam7

for you kara nearly your birthday  hope you have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

im off out shoppig tomorrow with my mum


----------



## popsi

shopping with mums are good.. lots of prezzies and lovely girlie stuff


----------



## kara76

i hardly ever do girlie stuff

im off girls

more wine and then bed

chat tomorrow


----------



## popsi

night kara huni xx


----------



## miriam7

lol will do you good kara  the wine and shopping   speak tomorrow .. you drinking to popsi i can tell from ********


----------



## ebonie

Have a great day kara  xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

im just chilling in bed at the moment


----------



## popsi

Have a lovely day my friend


----------



## kara76

wow girls

im not sure i can eat all this cake lol

im feeling bloody good today though so that has to be good


----------



## popsi

glad your feeling good love, jope you have a lovely day out with your mum, you can share a bit of the cake with her  

hope all you other girls are doing ok too

I am now out for the day down the gower to see the sea    then lovely lunch out a bit later xx


----------



## kara76

you enjoy hunni


----------



## KellyG

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA MWAH XXXX[/fly]

Morning ladies kara thank you for tx hun!!!

Scan was ok had 5 large follies and one lil one on my right and 2 medium size on my left, there was no doc there until 9 so lorrain gave me HCG (oooooo) and said es may be cancelled as the 8th follie is small (8.3) but they will ring later to say for sure and to tell me what time to do HCG (ooooo)

So if i can remember this is what size my follies were

1x23.9 
2x19
1x18.8
1x17
1x16.3
1x14
1x8.3

Kara enjoy your bday sweetie

popsi have a fab day

miriam get some rest

em stop working nights!!

spooks take it easy

love the rest of ya mwah xx


----------



## miriam7

kelly did you have another scan this morning? my levels are back at 4465 im feeling a bit sicky this morning maybee thats why lol  debbie said be intresting to see how many in there i said theres only room for one


----------



## miriam7

so your waiting for a call are you kelly? when you gotta do yr hcg jab?


----------



## KellyG

yep bloody waiting agian lol, gota do my hcg 2moro but they will tell me what time, i think it may be 10pm as there is already someone in on monday at 9 im a lil bit excited now!!!!!

i saw louise as we were walking out and asked her to tell me recipient that i was sorry


----------



## miriam7

im sure the other woman will unsterstand kell its not your fault so dnt worry ...hcg is usually 36hours before ec so you will be in monday then ... ooh not long now   no wonder your exited...times flown by  lol im off to get nails done seen as i cant dye my hair or go on sunbed ..least i can do is have tidy nails   back on after lol


----------



## popsi

miriam - excellent news on the bloods, told you there could be more than one lol !

Kel - glad today was ok for you, wonder what time your hcg will be now  

Kara - hope your having a lovely birthday

off for a snooze now lovely walk by the seaside and lunch out.. i a bit tired now


----------



## ebonie

GOOd levels miriam lol twins   so pleased for you hun     

kelly aww bless  ec soon exciting hun     

popsi sounds like u had a nice time hun hope u enjoy ur sleep  

kara have a fab birthday  

im waiting for my neices to come they are staying the night again   but they are good and chilled so should be  a relaxing night for me on here i hope


----------



## Scouse

]HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!           
Hope you've had a lovely day X

Kelly had your phone call yet? 

Miriam you're going to hav your hands full!  
Ebonie its good practise  and YOU LOVE IT!
Popsi you recovered yet?  Your day sounds lovely X


----------



## miriam7

lol you hope emma   are they there yet ...your never going to get a decent sleep


----------



## kara76

hiya all

kelly good luck for the call

miriam 2/3 or 4 is the question lol

ebonie hiya hun

popsi hope your walk was nice

watch out andi will be back soon, with tales of sunshine


----------



## ebonie

Yeah they are here now lol   mad 
nutters they are lol


----------



## Scouse

Is there a familt resembelance??


----------



## miriam7

lol yeh the whole familys nuts aint they emm   kara thats really nice of your mum giving you money for your baby fund ... my mum paid my assited hatching fee ...anything they can do to help us get our dream


----------



## ebonie

aww scouse r u talking about me   lol yeah they do say my oldest neice is like me more than my sister lol in ways and everything


----------



## ebonie

lol sorry miriam i didnt se ur post just now when i posted i must be   today lol
yeah they are nuts miriam


----------



## ebonie

i think im starting to do a kara and talk to myself


----------



## kara76

it does look that way lol

i really need to peel some pots for dinner


----------



## KellyG

hiya girls

em your nuts so its only fair hun lol 

kara have you had a good day?

miriam i bet your having twins!!!

popsi glad you had a nice day at the beach sweetie 

scouse how u doing huni?

had my phone call and last suprecur menopur jab at 7pm tomorrow, hcg 10pm tomorrow have to go in at 9am on monday and ec will be at 10am yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## miriam7

luke should be cooking for you today kara   tell him off   not long at all kelly ... how much you gotta pay did u find out?


----------



## KellyG

i only gota pay the diff between icsi and ivf so thats not bad, they also said that i could go to swansea to es next time and not tell them ive done it before   but this is gonna work anyway so dont matter


----------



## popsi

kara.. you dont cook on your birthday EVER !!!!!   them is the rules lol

kel - well done hun x

Miriam - hmm i thinking 2 x boys lol .. 

Eb - hmm crazy nieces and crazy aunt lol   have fun babe x

Souse - how are you huni  

hmm i think i may crack open a bottle of rose soon, or may have lager and lime 1st.. the decisions are brain exhausting lol


----------



## KellyG

i want a glass of rose mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kara76

wow kelly so does the recipent still pay for your tx?

popsi im gona join you on the wine i think

this is why i hate birthday cause nothing special happens


----------



## KellyG

nope my recipient gets rembursed and she goes to the top of the es list   she gets a match soon

kara you not going out tonight hun?


----------



## kara76

so who pays cause if there is an ivf fairy i wana see them lol

nah meant to be having a bbq tomorrow night


----------



## miriam7

birthdays are ****e when your over 25 kara... nowt happens lol kelly nearly time wishing you loads of luck for monday       popsi and kara have a drink for me ..im sure emmas joining you later


----------



## KellyG

well thats wot i was thinkin   but it means i may not be accepted to es again at cardiff. it may be a clinical errorr or wotever as my follies where fine b4 tx and my hormones are ok, it may be that they thought everything would be ok, just like i did  

thanks miriam, means alot xx


----------



## kara76

believe me nothing is ever straight forward in ivf and no one can tell what will happen til you try


----------



## ebonie

Popsi i was thinking twin girls for miriam  

I think i deserve a bottle of wine, when i take darren out i will be popping in shop to get one or two bottles   
Hopefully you wont have to have another eggshare kelly good luck for monday hun  

be back soon girls


----------



## popsi

eb - get 2 or 3 bottles best to have too many than not enough


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah cause it willl take me a few to get drunk but i cant have to many cause the kids are here and i am off out tomorrow night xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

i have my wine and dinner is almost done and im hungry

scampi chips (home made lol ) and garlic bread


----------



## popsi

kara.. sounds lovely  .. eat drink and enjoy


----------



## ebonie

i have bought a bottle of rose wine never had that before so im trying it lol and i also got a bottle of white incase i dont like the rose  
sounds nice kara like popsi said drink and enjoy   are you having (afters)   kara


----------



## kara76

im pretty bored lol

been wondering about my hydrosalpinx today and whether the clipping is enough


----------



## popsi

rose is lush eb.. well i like it anyway lol.. so if you dont pass it up to my BIL and i will collect it weekend LMAO


----------



## miriam7

lol popsi ...im sure she will neck it   what do you mean kara ..what else could it do or be done about it?


----------



## kara76

i am a little concerned that fluid could still leak through if it only has one clip on

i always thought it was clipped near the womb and on the tube and then cut inbetween but well i looked through my notes and didn;t find anything saying for sure


----------



## Scouse

Well I've just cooked beef strogonoff...........  and dh opened a bottle of fleurie and I haven't had a drop!  

Kara glad you hd nice day..........and your night is just about to begin    
I like rose Eb and pink champagne, and red and bicardi and............... I could go on but you might get the wrong idea!
Kelly wishing you best of luck for Monday and   many eggies all ready and waiting!
Hello to everyone else X


----------



## ebonie

Mm popsi if there is any left i will pop it over ur bil ill send it back with  my neices tomorrow  

kara have u asked about having it removed sorry if it sounds harsh   would it be benificail hun  

scouse mmm u sound like u could have a good drink with us hun


----------



## kara76

yes i have asked but it is stuck to my colon so is risky

i might well ask for it to be drained at or before ec just incase but im on the case.............


----------



## miriam7

lol scouse you like a selection   kara you always have a plan... how can they drain it.. with an op?


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> scouse mmm u sound like u could have a good drink with us hun


Don't encourage me - I'm trying to prepare my body for next week - my only vice is a cup of coffee a day! 
Kara I agree with Ebonie - but is that a 'major' op? It would at least give you peace of mind!


----------



## kara76

draining it would be just like ec if they could reach it that is

scouse a glass or 2 is fine

im on a bottle a day lol


----------



## ebonie

ohh right i understand yeah draining sounds a good option hun speak to them about it  hun lol im surprised u are already on the case   

omg i just watched eastenders and i am crying it was sad they had to put  wellhard  the dog down so so sad


----------



## kara76

me too


----------



## ebonie

im glad im not the only one


----------



## miriam7

so sad ...poor wellard what an actor tho   im stuffed just scoffed a curry ...waitng for bb now .. hope rachel dnt go


----------



## ebonie

I know he was a good actor werent he my bloody dog wouldnt keep still let alone lie down all that time !!

lol ur nice and full now then lol ull be starving by 11.00ish


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i just said to jeff i have no desert   kara luke gave you a special treat yet


----------



## ebonie

[fly]you lot are quiet tonight please come back [/fly]


----------



## kara76

he will be giving me a special treat

i have already moaned that i don't feel special lol

i have a hospital appointment tomorrow to look at some moles, funny how is coming round quick lol


----------



## miriam7

you got funny looking moles have you   my mum had 1 looks well weird but its fine


----------



## popsi

hi girls

sorry i been quiet, i was almost  in eastenders but was keeping myself preocupied with booking johns birthday, well i have actually told him now as i could not make a decision between a few places and we have decided to book this

http://www.thebathpriory.co.uk/

obscenly expensive i know but he is 40 and we have had rough few years and deserve a treat, so will be both having champagne on arrival and massages, then dining in the restaurant which is michelin starred.. anyone watch THE GREAT BRITISH MENU .. the chef was on there  

kara .. good luck for tomorrow hun x you poor thing

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kara76

i just had lots of moles and the one on my boob is bothering me, do you think they will check them all?


----------



## miriam7

wow you are going all out popsi it looks fab   dunno kara but im sure you wont be bothered flashing a bit of flesh


----------



## kara76

popsi i assume your having a suite


----------



## popsi

lol.. no superior double for us


----------



## popsi

eb.. how's the rose hun ?


----------



## ebonie

aww popsi i was   at eastenders the kids were laughing at me lol

looks a lush place popsi fabulous  

mm kara willl be smiling later   if ur bothered by them all just ask to check them hun wont hurt  

the kids are in bed at last and im drinking my rose its not bad is it i could get used to it


----------



## kara76

just decide after that post popsi, we are gona try and get a night away for our anniversary as i can get a deal through work but if not we will go for a nice dinner


----------



## popsi

white grenache is lush too em.. called white but is pink lol

yes its a nice place, we are both hoping that it will be the last time we get to splash out on something like that for us.. before little one(s) arrive  .. .. I have told John to behave lol we dont go to places like that usually lol, we rarely go out really that much anymore too old lol, so will be nice treat  

kara.. how was the dessert


----------



## popsi

kara.. you should huni, i know your saving but it will be worth it for you both to have something special too, will give you a new lease of life.. when is your anniversary hun


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah i would say popsi it is going to be the last treat u are going to have all ur money is going to be spent on the lo mm maybe need to look for that wine popsi  or maybe u can drop some over ur bil and ill pick it up lol

kara sund slovely i think a night away will do u both the world of good i agree with popsi hun xxx


----------



## kara76

ebonie you ******?


----------



## ebonie

No im only on ,my first glass 
cant get drunk tonight ill leave that for tomorrow night  
ARE u then kara


----------



## miriam7

lol no shes just crap at typing   pmsl well no holiday for me this year ladies ... i could of done with 1 too to top up my tan


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @miriam sorry miria but u will have to have get the fake tan on lol


----------



## kara76

**** the tan lol.....soon you will have a bump you can show off

ebonie im here, just looking at hotels popsi fault lol


----------



## ebonie

lol whens ur anniversary kara ?


----------



## miriam7

lol you sure youve had 1 glass not bottle   emm  when is johns bday popsi? jeffs 30th is dec 30th he better make the most of it too


----------



## ebonie

maybe the rose is to strong for me  
im so tired .....


----------



## popsi

miriam -- december 14th


----------



## kara76

my anniversary is the 28th august

lukes 30th is oct too

your as young as the man you feel lol he better be doing the feeling later lol


----------



## ebonie

kara ur making me blush


----------



## miriam7

pmsl we both  have toy boys   you can go crimbo shopping too popsi god its gunna be an expensive month for you in dec!


----------



## kara76

ebonie said:


> kara ur making me blush


i somehow doubt that lol


----------



## ebonie

lol @kara 

mine is 7yrs older than me mm i got a sugar daddy


----------



## popsi

lol.. eb we have sugar daddies lol

yep december gonna be expensive, concert on 6th.. birthday on 14th . then christmas


----------



## ebonie

And dont forget ur course inbetween u will be  busy the both of you


----------



## kara76

seems we have some busy months ahead

crimbo will be cancelled unless im pregnant


----------



## popsi

as time ticking away .. i can see us not getting on the November course at this rate, but as we said when its time its time.. gonna ring them thursday lol .. and when i go back to work on Monday gonna get a contact in their office from our adoption lady lol .. they will be fed up of me


----------



## kara76

popsi

i would make yourself known for sure as people get missed etc


----------



## ebonie

dont blame you hun i would as well got to keep on their toes lol hopefully u willl be on th course popsi  

kara i hope u will be spuing in the toilet on xmas day with morning sickness


----------



## popsi

kara.. i will be known not missed... hun book for your anniversay now babe, it will be good  

eb... wooo hooo for kara throwing up


----------



## kara76

girls 

im gona log off and drink my vino and get my present lol

i will book the night away though work as i get a deal then , its only down the road from us too


----------



## ebonie

AWw that will be lovely kara do u both good hun  
enjoy the rest of ur night


----------



## ebonie

Popsi hun Are you going to do a adoption diary 
If i was on here before i had adopted j i would have done one !!
it would be good to keep up with and for you to look back on !!


----------



## popsi

eb.. i am thinking of it huni to be honest, did not want to do a tx diary as treatment was not nice.. but think this will be more positive.. do you think i should ??


----------



## miriam7

i do think it would be great ... i only noticed the other day kelly had done a diary


----------



## ebonie

i think it would be a positive thing to do hun it would be good to look back on i wish i  had done it now


----------



## popsi

i will then.. once we have initial visit and prep course arranged


----------



## ebonie

yeah sounds good hun positive move xx


----------



## popsi

right.. time for laptop to go to bed now.. cya all tomorrow xxx night night


----------



## ebonie

lol ok popsi i wont be on tomorrow night as im of out lol
good night hun spk swn xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

night popsi ..i  wonder if karas busy yet


----------



## ebonie

mmmm maybe or maybe over and done with lol 
how old is she today


----------



## popsi

wheres everyone


----------



## miriam7

lol im here popsi! is andi back today? emma i was thinking same thing last night i noticed karas 30 on ******** lol


----------



## Scouse

Aargh Miiam just noticed your ticker   Wll done you!  How are you feeling?

Isn't it 'rude' to ask a lady her age? But you young kittens should be shouting out their ages! 
Popsi not caught up with last few posts but I'm guessing Ebonie was  trying to persuade you to write a diary thro your adoption journey?  I think (if I've got it correct) it would be a wonderful idea!
A positive reminder for you and your 'bab'y  and so helpful to anyone else starting down this road!

Kara must have been doing a 'marathon' session if she still hasn't logged on today??//

Kelly not long now = fingers X


----------



## popsi

well if kara still having her special treat now.. she will be needing my cystitus medication     

scouse - yes ebs was asking me if i was thinking of doing a diary on ff when we adopt, i think i probably will it will be something to keep  , how are you ?

mir - yeah i think Andi is back today, hows the sickness hun


----------



## kara76

no special treat at all!! bad times

moles are ok good times


----------



## popsi

honey.. i sorry for bad times hope your ok

but good news on the moles


----------



## kara76

no beach -bbq bad times

im ok just ****** off with the weather


----------



## miriam7

glad the moles are ok  kara not glad you didnt get a treat tho  im good feeling a bit sicky but aint chucked yet ! the weather is real rubbish so im stuck in the house too


----------



## popsi

kara -- i know the weather is [email protected] !!! not happy with it at all ... made worse by the fact that on big brother they are sunbathing


----------



## kara76

sunbathing how can that be fair


----------



## Scouse

I'm an avid olympic fanatic so weather ain't bothering me at mo!  Been up since 3 to watch Addington win another gold!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Kara me and you both re bad times.................dh been on earlies so 'too tired!'   OR 'headache!'   It's no wonder I can't get 'up the duff'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

lol.. scouse wish my dh would say that sometimes lol !!!

well he is a big fan of the olympics . . so at moment we have about 20 mins of olympics then a quck 2 min look at BB ,... but i telling ya thats gonna change soon     LOL !!

kara - i knowe not fair at all, we would rust if went outside at moment


----------



## kara76

omg im going out on the **** lol


----------



## miriam7

lol are you ...you deserve a good night out...enjoy! jeff has been to blockbusters and rented olympic games for us to play on .. i cant wait for x factor tho later


----------



## miriam7

its dead on here tonight are you all out   kelly hope your jab went well ...36 hours to go


----------



## popsi

hi girls... i am here but having a bottle of wine and watching bb with dh 

miriam - hope olympics were good x

kara - hope your hammered !!! will do you good   x

andi - hope your hol was good x

Kel - hope trigger was ok x

eb - hope your night out is good x

scouse, moth, and the million others i have not mentioned no doubt


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your wine popsi...i wonder what time emma will be in drunk posting lol Olympics is ok im not very good tho ..going back on after match of the day


----------



## popsi

miriam... is it on the wii  ??


----------



## miriam7

no i wish it was ...he bought a playstation 3 instead the sap!


----------



## popsi

LOL.. men hey !!!


----------



## miriam7

he prob knew i wouldnt get off it if he bought a wii lol  i bet you can get olympics for the wii tho would be good


----------



## popsi

yeah you can get mario and sonic at the olympics lol.. its supposed to be good, i will get it soon

not played the wii for a while with all the crap thats been going on, and BB finishing soon lol  but we were saying earlier that we are gonna get back into it now as its great fun


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how u lot im a bit tipsy night out went ok how u all


----------



## kara76

morning

well i have a big hangover

spent the night drinking and dancing it was great....wouldn't wana do it all the time lol

luke got well to drunk and slept outside while me and the other 2 lads danced all night...........i really let my hiar down and feel yuck now


----------



## popsi

kara... as we get older these nights take longer to recover from lol.. but they good to have now and again !

sorry your feeling poop this morning lol.. but its a price you gotta pay for a good night out lol

How's poor luke feeling ??


----------



## ANDI68

I came back to 460 emails ... sorry I can't read through all your pages.

Could someone please post an update for me 

Thanks 

Andi x


----------



## kara76

andi i will try

me just waiting and worrying lol

miriam bfp with high levels of hcg 

spooks bfp

popsi adoption forms sent

kelly g is having ec tomorrow

ebonie getting drunk lots lol

scouse/moth/lola waiting to down reg

debi on a little break, sister will probably we donating eggs

michelle my fellow pembs girl is waiting for af then count down to dr

think that is it


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  

Aww kara glad u had a good night out hun sounds fun sorry ur suffering this morning though  

Hello andi did you have a  nice holiday  

Im feeling good  no hang over for  me i must e used to the drink sadly   

off out soon over my mums How are the rest  of you ??


----------



## miriam7

thats made me laugh ... luke slept outside of where!   eat loads of junk food kara its the only thing that sorts me out with hangover... hope your holiday was nice andi


----------



## kara76

luke slept outside the nightclub cause they wouldn't let him sleep inside lol **** head


----------



## ebonie

Aww poor luke   i bet he feels rough this morning !!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats brilliant .. poor sod   you feeling fine then are you emma ?


----------



## kara76

off to my parents later for dinner as its my dads birthday today


----------



## popsi

andi - welcome back from your hols hope you had a nice time x

kara - enjoy your lunch at your parents, will do your hangover good lol x

miriam -you can laugh at all the drunkards now  

eb - good girl not having hangover .. you need to train us lol x

love to everyone else hope your having a nice sunday

i feeling a bit   today, have work tomorrow which i dont want and also when i think about it i finished 3 weeks ago with such high hopes .. and now they dashed ! oh well


----------



## kara76

aww popsi first day back in work is hard and im sorry your feeling sad

try and look at it as not closing a door your are opening more


----------



## miriam7

kara your mums cooking will sort you out   popsi going back to work will be hard im sorry things aint gone as planned   keep your chin up tho cos your plans are in action


----------



## ebonie

yip im fine miriam  

aww ppsi hun sorry yr feeling sad but as the girls have said u are on the first  step to a fantastic future   keep ur chin up hun and look to the future


----------



## kara76

popsi good luck with work hunni, will be thinking of you

kerry good luck with egg collection

girls i am gona have to have a bath, still feel well crap


----------



## ebonie

lol drink dont u any good kara    

kelly are you getting nervous for tomorrow loads of luck hun


----------



## ebonie

Any body here


----------



## kara76

im here just got out the bath

gona watch the new batman film soon


----------



## popsi

kara... be scared be very scared lol


----------



## ebonie

lol enjoy ur film kara are u cracking open a bottle of wine as well to go with it  

popsi are u a wuss with scarey films


----------



## popsi

lol.. emma i know i am .. i a girly girl lol !!! dont make me think of batman now, john nights this week i be thinking of the masks !!!


----------



## ebonie

lol i like a good horror only if i am with darren i woudnt watch on my own loll


----------



## popsi

i cant even watch crimewatch, scares living daylights into me lol


----------



## ebonie

popsi ur mad poor j got his hands full with u   he must be a night in shining armour


----------



## popsi

lol... he is, but dont tell him that, well we been together 21 years now so if it dont know what i like now there no hope lol


----------



## ebonie

aww bless    he could have done murder and been out by now  
only joking hun ur fab xxxxxx


Wonder where miriam is tonight ??


----------



## popsi

lol... i know em so could i !!!! LMAO xx

i know your teasing hun  

dont know maybe she  out eating somewhere


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah knowing miriam she is eating something lol i wonder how many meals she have eaten today


----------



## popsi

lol.. she is so funny with her food, and she is only little


----------



## ebonie

i know jammy sod lol good job isnt it 
well she is eating for two so now got an excuse


----------



## popsi

or 3 lol


----------



## ebonie

lol mmm i wonder  
he is a ar.e hole isnt he on wife swap grrrrrrr


----------



## popsi

he is.. but seemed to have changed a very tiny bit.. but the others were controlling and scary too !


----------



## ebonie

mm i know they were both quite strange in their own ways werent they sod that i could never do house swap


----------



## miriam7

im back girls ive been over my freinds she was due yesterday so was sat drinking rasberry tea    your right about the food ..ive had steak potatoes and mushrooms hours ago and am starved again now   im nagging jeff lol


----------



## popsi

me either i would bater them lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello miriam so me and popsi was right then   rasberry tea mmm sounds nice ,, how is ur friend miriam ??


----------



## popsi

lol.. we knew it Miriam   how r u feeling.. i drinking grape water


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @popsi what wine u got then lol im not that dull pops


----------



## popsi

emma... how can you doubt a friend   

galloway crossing rose lol


----------



## ebonie

lol cause i am learning your disguises u use for drink popsi


----------



## popsi

lol... well after tonight it will be non alcholic till saturday


----------



## ebonie

till Friday or Saturday popsi well I'm being good and I'm on the sprite    no alcohol for me now till Friday night then we have a surprise 60th party so will have a good drink then lol


----------



## popsi

none for me till saturday   arnt i good lol

ems another party lol


----------



## ebonie

mm yeah i am getting fed up with so  many


----------



## Scouse

Just popping on to wish - 
Kelly best of luck for tom !  Fingers crossed for a clutch of eggsellent eggs!
And Popsi for going back to work!  
Will be thinking of you both X
Love to the rest of you X


----------



## popsi

kelly .. good luck for tomorrow huni xx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck kelly for tomorrow    xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

oh im suprised kelly aint been online   wish you loads and loads of luck kelly


----------



## lola C

Just popping on to say a quick good luck for Kelly tomorrow - all the best


----------



## ebonie

Anyone watching the perfect vagina on channel 4   just started mmm


----------



## popsi

eb.. was just gonna post that very question !!!! OUCH !!!


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!!!


----------



## Scouse

WHY?  
PS DH 'found' the programme b4 me!
He better not EVEN hint


----------



## ebonie

lol it is a eye opener isnt it 
a hot dog bap lol omg


----------



## popsi

me and John are pi$$ing ourselves laughing at it !!! when she asked the blokes what would make a perfect vagina.. john said attached to a woman lol


----------



## Scouse

But why would you go on telly and tell everyone?


----------



## popsi

and SHOW everyone !!


----------



## Scouse

Mine is 'pefect' just the way it is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

mine too.. enough medical people have seen it and never complained lol


----------



## Scouse

I was never asked to be a model!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl attached to a woman   

it is mad isnt it i wouldnt omg look at that minging


----------



## popsi

lol.. i was at 19 when had an errosion on smear... went to hospital to check all ok and had roomful of students          ... but with all the tx till then whoever wants to see in hospital they can lol !!


----------



## Scouse

Why are these women sitting there looking at their 'vaginas' all the time!!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## popsi

well that thought went through my mind, and even more importantly why are they looking at other vaginas and comparing !!!


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah it do make u wonder why they are sitting looking at their vaginas but did u just see the pictures of that 16yr olds vagina now i could see why she had a op it was awful ughhhhh


----------



## popsi

lol.. em i know what you mean, but surely they dont all look like that


----------



## ebonie

lol no i hope mine dont omg can u imagine having it in a cast


----------



## popsi

and mounted on the wall next to the wedding picture


----------



## miriam7

im missing it   i shall be watching on catch up tho! im certainly not shy showing my bits off anymore after tx lol


----------



## ebonie

lol @miriam 
yeah next door to wedding pictures pmsl


----------



## popsi

miriam !! this is different lol


----------



## ebonie

The mens views are good pmsl


----------



## popsi

LMAO at the decorators lol ... not being funny but nothing more ugly than mens bits.. they built for action not looks lol


----------



## ebonie

Exactly i was thinking that as well 
ill have to ask darrenn lol 
oh that poor girl must be in pain


----------



## popsi

i have a feeling he will come out with something like John lol !! ..


----------



## miriam7

is it finished yet? is anyone thinking of getting it done? pmsl


----------



## popsi

no still on ... and definatly NOT !!!!... some bits of it are now really sad tho


----------



## ebonie

omg lol why are they talking to them pmsl


----------



## miriam7

talking to who? or are they talking to there bits??


----------



## popsi

lol.. i dont know maybe they talk more sense than men lol


----------



## ebonie

lol no miriam i would not have it done  

yeah popsi it was sad when that young girl came on wanting hers done the last one i cant say to much


----------



## popsi

yes em it was. really sad poor thing  

but was also funny then when they were having conversations with them lol.... anyone else talk to their 'bits' or am i weird lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl popsi i had just wrote a long message but the laptop eat it lol

ummm no i dont talk to my bits  mmm i had to laugh when one changed the name of it lol
and the one that said hers looked like a cauliflower i wont look at a cauli the same again


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ive heard from kelly, she had 7 eggs collected and is high lol

well done girl


----------



## miriam7

7 thats brill news   well done kelly


----------



## kara76

how are you today miriam?

where is everyone?

i have asked for a copy of my post op report from my gp, so get ready for either releaf or panic lol


----------



## miriam7

your report from when your tubes were clipped? im good going out later for an italian for my brothers 30th so am really looking forward to it


----------



## kara76

yeah miriam

i just have this feeling that i need to know a few things

you enjoy your food

im very clumsy today and quite teary so think af can't be far away


----------



## Scouse

Well done Kelly!  Now you've done the hard work chill and prepare yourself for et!  
Popsi, miriam you recovered from last night's viwing - changed your mind yet?  Parts of it was quite sad  
Kara you need the answers so you can relax and KNOW you have done EVERYTHING!  Take it easy and I so hope you find the answers

Andi how was your holiday?
Love to everyone X


----------



## miriam7

im off out to stuff my face now ..back on after


----------



## popsi

hi girls

kara - hope that your report is good news when you have it and spells relief not panic 

miriam - enjoy tonight 

scouse - still not changed mine lol.. and yeah it was a bit sad at parts tho 

kelly - well done on 7 lovely eggies 

Em - hope your ok 

well 1st day over feel like i have never been off !!

just had lovely tea of freshly caught salmon <thanks dh > jacket potato and sweetcorn so off to chill for a little bit now

x


----------



## kara76

how did work go popsi?


----------



## popsi

ok was busy and avoided manager lol !


----------



## ebonie

Well done kelly on your seven eggs hope ur feeling ok


----------



## kara76

well well

i can add a few things to my list of crap

endometriosis and fitz hughes sydrome!!! think im gona try and make an appointment with tony griffiths to dicuss this


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> endometriosis and fitz hughes sydrome!!! think im gona try and make an appointment with tony griffiths to dicuss this


Where did you get these diagnosis from?  what is fitz hughes syndrome?


----------



## kara76

from my discharge note from clinic to go, i remember at the time mr griffiths saying i did but was later told i didn;t!!!

fitz hughes curtis sydrome is a inflammation infected in the upper abdomin!!!

think im gona have to make an appointment now and have a chat about all this


----------



## popsi

how did you not know about these Kara !! its like i was told had PCOS then told i dont  

i had bad endo too before it was removed


----------



## kara76

this wasn't in my notes and i can't beleive i have left this so long, im kicking myself big time

i know more than most that hospital/clinic/doctors write down different things that go from doc to doc

well now i have it in back and white

i shall be calling tomorrow, sometimes you are to be a detective in this game! i want my tube checked ot cut


----------



## popsi

who can we trust in this game if not doctors    

kara


----------



## Scouse

I think you are doing the right thing Miss Marple .......... at least you can move on , which ever way that road may take you!
Good luck X


----------



## kara76

better get underway writing questions lol


----------



## miriam7

im home and stuffed i polished off aubergine starter and lasange followed by bday cake lol whos mr griffiths kara ?


----------



## kara76

aww mr griffiths is a con that is an ace surgeon and a great guy


----------



## miriam7

does he work at the heath...is that where you had op? anyone heard how kelly is toinight? how many eggs would she of needed to egg share?


----------



## ebonie

Omg kara i bet u are fuming u get writing ur questions down     

hows the rest of you girls 
im of to work soon   swapped tonight instead of thursday so ill have a longer weekend


----------



## kara76

yeah he does, he did cookie sal's op too

such a lovely man

think i will write questions tomorrow im too mad now


----------



## popsi

kara .. maybe he did not think they were significant enough to create any problems   i dont know x


----------



## kara76

all sounds doom and gloom, just got to hope my drugs don't go out of date or i will be gutted


----------



## miriam7

whats the dates on them ? what can be done for endrometrosis and fitz hughes? (what a stupid name!)


----------



## kara76

31st oct 2006 the date of my op

adhersion can be removed and some were back then endo can re removed my can grow back, my main concern it still my tube


----------



## popsi

kara.. sorry you have to deal with this now you poor thing, its just not fair  

well girls sorry not been round much tonight, off to bed now, not feeling too great M.E. playing me up today tired and achy so off to cuddle down with a book, night all x


----------



## kara76

night popsi sorry your m.e is playing up

im gona take your lead and get off too


----------



## miriam7

yeah i had op to remove adhesions of my tubes... didnt help tho...  hope you get some answers kara ... night popsi hope you feel better soon


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. had a really restless night so still feeling tired this morning .. but off to work now  

kara - hope you get some answers huni xx

miriam, scouse, emma, moth, andi, kelly


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaa girls

sorry i havent been here our computer has been in the other room while we finished decorating my lush living room!!

Thanks for all the kinds wishes and for thinking of me and moth for my lovely pm mwah  

yes 7 eggs and im waiting for 'the call' they said after 9 i was the second one in so i spose they will ring the first lady first  

im scared


----------



## kara76

good luck kelly


----------



## Scouse

Don't be scared Kelly!   You have done amazingly well already and after this you will be PUPO!  The closest step to being a mummy!  Stay strong X


----------



## KellyG

Had the call

out of 7 eggs 6 were ok to be injected and

[fly]5 ferterlised [/fly] [fly] [/fly]
thanks for tx kara xxxx


----------



## Scouse

^[fly]clapping^  Wel done Kelly!  [/fly]
ET tomor? Or you going for blasts


----------



## kara76

that is great news

well done. so et on thursday?


----------



## deblest

Hello all

Been playing catch up.  Glad to see things are all so exciting (well for most of you).

Kelly - well done girl.  Fab news on your eggies hun  

Miriam - congrats on your little white blob    soon to be a big white blob (maybe 2 lol)

Kara - sorry about your find hun, you go kick ass girl  

And   to everyone else.  I gone blank now and only just read all threads    

How many PUPO's we got now (what is PUPO anyways  )


----------



## Scouse

Hi Deb PUPO = prenant until proven otherwise!

How are you keeping?


----------



## deblest

Aaaaaaah makes sense now lol

I'm ok thanks.  Had a ****e weekend.  Was supposed to have gone camping but we had to wait in for police in the end.  Had some little b.s...ds trying to nick our satellite dishes off roof.  Got the little sods on camera tho   

DH hogged pc all weekend trying to identify them.  He was like morse lol

Hows u?


----------



## KellyG

thanks girls im well happy!!!

et on thurday at 11.30 wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo


----------



## deblest

Whoop Whoop Kelly

Keeping everything crossed for you.  Did you have enough for your donor?


----------



## KellyG

nope deb i didnt  

my dh is well pleased that his sperms works


----------



## deblest

Aw sorry hun - but at least you tried.

Fabby news for you tho.  Bet DH is chuffed bless him.

Ooooooh my pc making funny noises


----------



## deblest

Right girls gotta pop off for a bit.  But will catch up with you all a bit later.

mmmmmmmmmmwwwwwwwwwah


----------



## Scouse

Good luck for THURS Kel!    How exciting!  Now chill and take care of yorself X

Isn't it funny   throu thwhole of this journey , everything we have to go thro, men orry about their 'little   but important' role, and then they congrat themselves how well they hae done!

On our first go, dh sperm double fertilised 2 of our eggs.............dh was   but I   as he wastd 2 eggs!    
Deb people will pinch anything...........my dh would be exactly the same, but armed with a baseball bat!


----------



## miriam7

well done kelly 5 is good..bet you cant wait till thur now    ive had a bit of discharge/blood i would say more light brown discharge than blood but its only there when i wipe   am trying not to panic as no pains and its defo not fresh bright blood


----------



## kara76

miriam try not to panic

you could of course call clinic to see what they think

i have made an appointment for the 2nd oct if i do need another op its a 6 to 8 month wait


----------



## miriam7

im trying not too its only there when i wipe i first noticed it at 330am so if was going to get heavier would of expected it too by now ..i will sit the day out and ring tomorrow   what appoinment have you made ..will this delay yout tx?


----------



## kara76

yeah hun see what happen.

this appointment is to chat about my tube etc and yep it could put tx on hold for 6-8months from october

not sure what to do


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you're all well. 

So much to get up to speed with.

Miriam have you called the clinic?


----------



## miriam7

no havent phoned clinic yet ...dont suppose theres much they can do ...will wait and see what happens today and ring tomorrow


----------



## kara76

are you using the pesseries front door Miriam?


----------



## miriam7

yeah have been doing both ..but have done back this morning..so i can be on white knicker watch!


----------



## kara76

could you have scratch your cervix? it does become very full of blood whe pregnant


----------



## miriam7

lol with these nails its possible   im on constant knicker watch but my mum sis in law and best freind have all bled proper red blood and been fine and they have told me not to panic ..so im not stressing yet as its very light more like discharge than blood  ...suppose it could be normal as my hormones are messed up


----------



## kara76

honest kara coming

bleeding is pregnancy is not normal but is very common and lots of ladies have it and are 100% fine. 

it could be a number of things but like your mum says try not to panic


----------



## KellyG

i was bleeding at 8 weeks when pg and my mw said it may have been old blood, even tho it was red. then i bled at 5 months and they said it was fine (was in hops on a monitor) 

miriam stop worrying hun ( I know its hard) but its not gonna help.

do as you said and ring the clinic tomorrow or if the bleeding carrys on,


----------



## miriam7

im not panicking ive just done a search and loads comes up for brown discharge  ..im certainly not the only 1 who has got it  will ring tomorrow and take it easy for the rest of the day


----------



## kara76

you have your head screwed on the right way hun


----------



## Scouse

I'm sorry Miriam you have this extra stress - but you handling it very well!  They do say if you bleed early on, its more likely to be twins!!!!!!!!!!!  

Take it easy lovely and   this s just a ittle hiccup X


----------



## miriam7

pmsl could be 2 getting comfy then and fighting for space    i have no pain and when i have af i have really bad pains so fingers crossed   kelly what was egg collection like were you out for the count?


----------



## kara76

i would say kelly's ec was fine, she is worst than me and is thinking of sex lol


----------



## miriam7

already couldnt of been that bad then lol are you in work kara?


----------



## kara76

i know lol

i did think of it after my first ec too lol

yeah im in work wondering do i push for tube removal? i alot of my pain adds up now too


----------



## miriam7

do you have pain all the time or just af time? surley if they needed to come out they would of done it at last op instead of clipping them ?


----------



## kara76

i have constant throb but after ovulation the pain gets worst, i always thought it was my bowels lol

the reaso they didn;t remove is cause its stuck to my colon so they might not remove now the least i want is for it to be drain proir to ivf, i need reasurance


----------



## kara76

see this is the problem with reading too much because all im seeing now is lades who have clipped tube get bfn's and then they have then removed and bingo bfp

my main issue is i always thought the damn thing was cut

im a control freak and need to everything,


----------



## miriam7

i get what you mean ...you just want best chance on next tx i dont blame you ...is it possible to remove if its stuck to your colon?


----------



## kara76

its possible i believe but tricky, they could just remove part of it

the thing is i really wana give this next go a really good chance and if that means waiting i will have to, not that i want to that is


----------



## miriam7

maybee you should wait and see what can be done ... i know waitings the worse bit of tx but you do want to give yourself the best possible chance... must be so hard deciding what to do


----------



## kara76

yeah my mind is well racing.

i need to write questions and also decide whether to push for removal or listen to the experts!!!


----------



## miriam7

lol im not sure who the expert is them or you lol


----------



## kara76

thats what scares me more lol

i have 6 weeks to get questions together and there will be lots as you girls know

first i am gona try and calm down about it all.

i mean ffs i just wana be a mum


----------



## KellyG

kara the only expert on your body is you, listen to what YOU think is best


----------



## miriam7

i know its taking longer than most kara but you will get there    loving your ticker kelly


----------



## KellyG

hehe thanks miriam how ur knicker watching goin??

we drove past the hospital earlier and waved to our 5 ferterlised eggies


----------



## kara76

KellyG said:


> kara the only expert on your body is you, listen to what YOU think is best


good advice hun

i want my bfp now i feel ive waited long enough lol


----------



## popsi

gosh you lot can talk !! now i am back in work its hard to keep up with you all  

Kara - dont make any hasty decisions now huni, wait to see what they say on 2nd October and go from there, i know its hard and i know what your like wanting to be in control but sometimes, sadly, things are a little up in the air, are you still going to Liverpool ?

Miriam - hope your ok, i have read lots of stories here where people have had discharge early on and have been just fine, but ring tomorrow if its the same for peace of mind

Kelly - well dont on 5 fertilised eggs, good luck for thursday 

scouse, andi, deb and everyone else  

off to do a little reading on adoption now,  cant be too prepared


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

How are you doing hun, I havent been on here for a while,we are in the middle of our H/S we got our 4th visit in two weeks time have been imformed by our SW that we haven't got many more visits left now, which I hopw is a good sign, it would be lovely if we get to panel and pass before christmas, what a lovely present that would be for us hey! 

take care - speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

crazy.. i know i just read your posts in the adoption section... i am so excited for you it seems to have come round really quickly now, i get your excited   and hopefully you will go to panel before christmas and get your new little one in the new year     

as for us we have sent inital form in and are waiting a visit from sw to talk to us, there is a prep course in November which we hope to get on, dh rung yesterday to ask when we would have our visit, and the lady who deals with that side of things is on leave, but the lady he spoke to said not to worry your on course in November so   that does not change, is so exciting to be planning our family after all this time


----------



## KellyG

omg popsi that is so exciting sweetie im so pleased for you


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

Yes it is lovely to be finally moving on after all the stuff we have been through, it's so nice to think we are getting closer to actually having our child we have waited so long for, who are you gone with LA or V.A for adoption, I wish you all the luck in the world for your adoption journey, it's a long journey but good things come to those who wait.


speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

crazybabe

our initial appointment is with the LA, see what comes out of meeting now, but hope to go with them, if i remember rightly you are with a VA arn't you ?


----------



## miriam7

popsi crazybabe ...im guessing la is local authority ? whats va?  kelly im still  on knickerwatch but nothing else to report  ..so far so good


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

Yeah we are with V.A St. Ds, they have been fantastic I got to be honest, our SW is really lovely and they have been quite quick with things too, I can't wait to have our child, hopefully in the year new    

speak soon

good luck

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

wow crazy babe things are moving fast

popsi yeah im still heading to liverpool


----------



## banksy1

Hello;
I've been lurking for a while and only just plucked up courage to post. 
I am currently stimming for IVF egg collection hopefully WB 25th. Had my 1st follie scan on Monday lots of follicles but nothing above 11. They have put up my dose of menopur to 225. I have been eating lots of protein is there anything else I can do to help growth. Your suggestions would be most appreciated.

kath


----------



## KellyG

Hi banksy 

Welcome to our post

I eat brazil nuts and lots of protein, drank loads of water and milk. Also i used a hot water bottle every night, my cons seemed to think this was no use but i did it anyway. Just rest and let your body do what the drugs are telling it to do. Good luck hun


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls just a quick one 

Kelly well done hun on ur five fertilised   

Popsi did i read that you will be attending the course in november that is fab news hun  

miriam ~I have read loads of things about brown disharge  when preggy and they were fine hun but if u are worried just ring hospital tomorrow to put ur mind at rest        

kara ~Get writing ur questions   i bet uv got two a4 pages already  

scouse how are you hun 

crazy babe ~glad things are moving along nicely for you .. by the  way what do  VA stand for ??

andi how r u hun u havent updated us about ur holidays come on tell us the juicy gossip lol

sorry to anyone i have missed


----------



## kara76

banksy1 said:


> Hello;
> I've been lurking for a while and only just plucked up courage to post.
> I am currently stimming for IVF egg collection hopefully WB 25th. Had my 1st follie scan on Monday lots of follicles but nothing above 11. They have put up my dose of menopur to 225. I have been eating lots of protein is there anything else I can do to help growth. Your suggestions would be most appreciated.
> 
> kath


hiya and welcome to the madness

my follies are usually at biggest 15mm on first scan so your not far behind at all. in reality nothing will help as its hormones that make them grow but it is really important to drink plenty of water at least 2 litres a day


----------



## kara76

jeez popsi i missed that wow nov is not long

hiya ebonie


----------



## banksy1

Thanks Kelly didn't think of nuts. Congrats with your eggs. Thanks Kara your advice is much appreciated.
Kath


----------



## miriam7

welcome cath   best of luck for your tx ..feel free to stick around the boards


----------



## popsi

banksy.. welcome you will get lots of help and support in here  

ebony & kara.. well they say we are on course in November, but until we have our visit etc i will not believe it, as i know things can change  

eb - va is a voluntary agency instead of a local authority x


----------



## banksy1

Thanks Miriam I hope everythings goes to plan got another scan on Thursday. Congrates on your results. Thanks for the welcome popsi. You are all so nice on here, thanks for the warm welcome.
Kath


----------



## kara76

kath

where are you from?


----------



## banksy1

Caerphilly area, currently attending IVF wales


----------



## ebonie

Hello kath                                     
                                                                                                        
Welcome to ff good luck for urr tx hun  wave^   be good to get to know you hun love emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Kath im just around the corner, sort of, in Fairwater


----------



## miriam7

cath you should be fine follies should of grown again by thur   you are welcome to come to our meet ups ...trying to organise 1 now arnt we girls


----------



## kara76

just another fact from my brain lol yes i do have one

follies grow on average 2mm a day


----------



## banksy1

Wow Kara you are full of fertility information, I have hope they grown alot by Thursday. Would be nice to meet up.
Kath


----------



## kara76

i have posted a date in the meet up thread is anyone is up for it?


----------



## popsi

night girls.. sorry i not been round much last couple of days, looks like old af arriving with avengence have serious crampy stomach and really nauseous !! hate it    no wonder they call her the witch


----------



## kara76

nasty witch

im due too and have pmt

miriam how is the discharge?


----------



## miriam7

knicker watch reporting in lol nowt hapening thank god   will still phone tomorrow tho to be safe


----------



## Scouse

Miriam wa just popping on to se how you were?  But I read  no leakages............good!   Best to checkwith clinic, but it seems your little one (ones) were just reminding their mummy they are there!
Love o the rest of you, going for an early night with dh


----------



## miriam7

orrr thanks scouse i will ring tomorrow just to make sure but looking ok ...enjoy your early night lol


----------



## ANDI68

You all talk sooo much.

Hope you're well Miriam and bleeding has stopped.

Welcome Kath  

And, glad to hear you're progressing in your exciting journey.  How is work now you've settled back?

Em, any luck on finding a holiday?  Mine was good thanks, HOT HOT HOT.  Peeling like a new potato now  

Kara, hope you've calmed down a bit.

Scouse, when do you start D/R?

Crazybabe, good to hear from you, did you have a good holiday?

Kelly, good luck for ET    No sex for a few weeks is a small price to pay I say


----------



## kara76

miriam how are you today?

im calmer yeah


----------



## Scouse

Kara I think u need to stay calm - and try to think of 'other' things  - That's like people saying - you just need to relax and not think about it!!!!!!  

Miriam any news??  Sending you 

[fly]Welcome Kath goodluck with your journey and your scan tom X[/fly]

Andi glad holiday has done you good and hope you have a new, refreshed spring in your step?

Kelly how you doing? Tom for et? Good luck........we need you to continue the string of BFP X 

Popsi hope the witch has turned up and you're feeling better !


----------



## kara76

scouse i day to go til jabbing

how you feeling?


----------



## Scouse

I'm fine thanks Kara - in fact I panicked a little when Andi asked when I was starting dr........ i wasn't sure if i should have started today - but got another 24 hours.  

Bit worried as last 2 cycles 've ended upwith terrible headaches/ miraines (even thou I drink buckets of water) and last few weeks I think i've had headache for most of time (weather I think)  so   I get thro next few weeks ok (not alot can do really)

But apart fro that  

Are you feeling better?


Will log back on tonight - GOT TOLEAVE THE OLYMPICS AND DO SOME SHOPPING      Then dh and I have a massage booked for this afternoon - trying to get my body and soul (shes a sspiritualist aswell) ready for the journey we are about to start.
Miriam hope you've had reassuring news from the clinic
Happy Wed to everyone else X


----------



## kara76

have fun scouse

im much better today and hey i really don't want another op if i don't need one and luke doesn't want me too either


----------



## miriam7

im fine nowt happning on knickerwatch   im feeling queesy too so thats a good sign lol i will ring clinic now just to tell them but im thinking it was just a bit of old blood mixed in with pessarie cos i have had nowt since using the back door !


----------



## KellyG

Yep scouse et tomorrow am i the next one to test then omg no pressure to keep up the BFP then


----------



## miriam7

kelly dont break the chain lol are you exited? ive phoned up spoke to louise shes lovley she said could be a few things or the pessaries could be irratating me ...i said im not worried as nothing has happened since so i will just ring back if anything changes


----------



## KellyG

miriam im sooo excited, im goin to ikea later to buy bits and bobs for my living room and ive cleaned the kitchen and bathroom so im not movin for 3 days lol louise is lovely im sure you will be fine now and if you feel sick thats even better lol


----------



## miriam7

yep the queesy-ness is  reausuring lol ...make sure you get everything done today so you can laze about tomorrow ...im still lazing now


----------



## KellyG

my mum always said eat ginger buscuits before you get out of bed, ginger stops the sickness but unfortunatly it didnt work on me and i had allday sickness with joshua eat often but light 

im actually sooooooo bored, ive just been asleep for 45 mins and gonna be off to spend some dh ££££ woohoo


----------



## ANDI68

Ooooh not long then Scouse .... will you be back at work during EC etc?  I'm not sure I have a spring in my step  

Miriam, glad things have settled down  

Kara, great you're feeling better.

Kelly, I have read that results are better during spring/summer ..... I guess this thread recently proves that.


----------



## lola C

Hi all

Miriam glad things seem to have settled down for you - you do seem quite laid back about it which is probably the best way to be.

Kara - I don't blame you for wanting to know as much as possible about what the doctors have said about you - after all - it's your body and you have a right to know.  Glad you are feeling a bit better about it today though.

Kelly - congratulations on 5 embies - that is great news - good luck with ET  

Hello everyone else and Welcome Kath - I'm fairly new here and they're a very friendly bunch   

No news from this end with regard to TX but I have just been offered a job!!!  I have been at home for the last almost six years - I can't believe it has been so long really.  It's just a part time thing about 15 hours a week - I was originally hoping to start in September but what with treatment I think I'm going to be putting it off until October  - I don't really want to start a job and then have to take time off and I certainly don't want to have to tell them about the treatment.  So it's good news really - it will keep me busy and will be a bit more money into the TX pot and we need it - I got my Menopur from Ferring the other day - it was just over £900! OUCH 

Hey ho and all that


----------



## miriam7

£900  lola   when are you starting tx again? still nothing happning so im hoping that was all yesterday and i will be fine ..pointless stressing myself out so im taking it easy


----------



## KellyG

OMG lola thats quite an amount.. what job have you been offered?

[fly]EMBRIO TRANSFER TOMORROW!!!![/fly]

My belly is really bloated, i think my body is missing my ferterlised eggs


----------



## miriam7

lol dnt worry you will be getting them back in the morning   im bloated too definetly the horrid pessaries


----------



## KellyG

miriam did you see ur embie in the lab before it went home??


----------



## miriam7

no the tv screen was up ready but they were missing a lead for it ... is it ready for you ..you lucky sod lol


----------



## KellyG

awwww it better be ready im gonna have a sulk if its not i wana see them tut


----------



## miriam7

well they have had a month to get the lead so you might be lucky ...take your phone in for a pic would be fab to see


----------



## KellyG

oooo i thought about takin my phone in.... how are you doin anyway?


----------



## miriam7

im fine 1 week till scan.. last week has flown by somehow ... hope the telly is up and running for you in the morning will be great to see


----------



## lola C

Oops - just disappeared to cook dinner!

My drugs cost £900 because I'm going to be on a high dose - 450 iu of Menopur.  I hope I don't need any more than that because I will probably then have to pay whatever they charge at the hospital pharmacy - which is apparently quite a bit more. 

The job I have been offered is working with adults with learning disabilities.  It's not something I've done before so it will be all new to me - I am hoping it will give me some relevant experience so that I can apply to do a course in Occupational Therapy...that is the plan if TX doesn't work anyway!

When I had treatment back in May we weren't able to see our embs on big screen but they did give us a 'scan' picture - it just had a white blob in the middle!


----------



## popsi

just a quick one to say Kelly good luck for tomorrow   

kara - glad your feeling bit better x

scouse - yes af arrived 4/5 days of agony now and sleepless nights with the pain, gonna try feminax see if thats any good, also gonna go to docs soon and ask if they have pessaries that would help for longer than the 1 hours relief nurofen give, not been before as though it may effect tx but that dont matter now i guess  , hope your ok x

andi - good to have you back, how are you feeling x

lola - hiya great about the job and the tx x

miriam - glad the spotting has gone now hun must have been some old crap ! x 

eb - hope your ok and not working too hard huni x 

if ive missed anyone.. i am sorry   to you all


----------



## KellyG

thank you popsi


----------



## lola C

Thanks popsi - be kind to yourself hun XXX


----------



## kara76

wow girls

you have been busy chatting

kelly good luck hun

lola great you have been offered a job, sounds interesting

hi to everyone else

i have af pains so won't be long now

i called clinic earlier and if i do need a lap having a cycle is pointless


----------



## KellyG

thank you kara

so wot are you gonna do if you have a lap when can you start a new cycle?


----------



## kara76

if i do need a lap i will probably have a cycle in july/august 2009


----------



## KellyG

omg how come its that far away, wot are you thinkin hun?


----------



## kara76

i lap would be a 6 - 8 month wait from october so that would mean may time and i would need a natural af after it and to recover


----------



## KellyG

wot do you and luke think then kara?

ive just done a back door pessarie...... oooo wot a magical moment


----------



## miriam7

kara when will you know if you need a lap ?  popsi your right hopefully it was just old crap that moved cos i had a nice hot bath on monday after showering for weeks


----------



## kara76

i suppose on the 2nd he might scan me and then decide i suppose

we both think that if we have to wait well we have to, i would rather if i was just reassured that all was ok but if not well i will have to go through it

i seem to have a dirty water at the end of af which i have questioned before and i get lot of pain and really though it was my bowels but the one things that makes me think it could be is a gut feeling and i have been right in the pass


----------



## miriam7

well i hope you dont have to wait and alls ok but if you do it will be for the best   kelly good luck for morning hope you get a frostie or 2 aswell


----------



## Laura36

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I haven't been around on here for ages. Mostly down to being busy at work and trying to keep my mind off tx whilst waiting to re-start after last BFN.
Well, IVF no.2 is underway.  I had my first stimms scan on Tuesday morning - about 4 or 5 follies only which was disappointing however 4 were over 13mm and the nurse said it's fine to carry on.
Next scan is tomorrow morning and I'm feeling quite anxious that all is ok and I actually get to EC this time (converted to IUI last time around).
Any views on just 4 or 5 follies very welcome!?
I've been eating lots of protein, drinking lots of water and keeping my tum warm etc.  Hope that's enough!
Ok, so now I need lots of PMA    to get me through hopefully to EC on Monday.

Although I've not read through all the posts I can see loads has happened since I've been away!!  You lot have been v busy  .  Also some new ladies so just wanted to say hi.

Kara - you'll make a fab patient rep, well done.

Lots of best wishes to you all, I'll update tomorrow after my scan  

xx


----------



## lola C

Good luck with ET tomorrow Kelly  - will be thinking of you  

Good luck also to Laura - hope you scan goes Ok

Good night to everyone - would love to stay and chat but my bed is calling me


----------



## kara76

laura

well done on starting again

i had 6 follies first cycle and that was my most successful one and i have seen so many ladies wth a small amount of follies get pregnant

good night lola


----------



## miriam7

ggod luck for morning laura hope all goes well


----------



## Scouse

Kelly hope all has gone well   
Laura hope your follicles are 'just right' - remember quality not quantity!

Kara you seem to be embroiled in ifs and whats.......I hope your appoinment diagnosis and repairs s your mind is at rest, your body in pak condition and is ready for that all important BFP  
Miriam haven't read back, but I gather everything has settled and both of you are at peace again!  
Popsi feeling any better?  You really go tro it don't you!  

Well done Lola what a great job, I have a good friend in that line of work, and he thoroghly enjoys it!
Love o evryone else X


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone,

Just been for my second follie scan this morning. Lining is good at 11.5. I have about 20 follicles ranging from 10.5 to 15.8 (10 on both). There was a little fluid on my right ovary. Deb told me to eat losts of protein and drink plently. Looks like egg collection will either been on Monday or Tuesday they are going to phone me tomorrow and tell me when to take the last injections.

Hope you are all well, Good luck Kelly with your ET.

Kath


----------



## KellyG

[fly]I AM PUPO!!!!!![/fly]

Have a 10 cell and 6 cell on board and they will ring later to see if we have any frosties

what am awesome experience i did have a tear... they still havent got the fing lead for monitor but we had a picture!!

Kath glad you scan went ok, start downing that water hun

Scouse Hope you are well hun

Miriam hows your belly doing?

Kara thank you so much for the tx's

Popsi and ebonie mwah hope your ok

Andi, Moth hellooooo to you lovely ladies

Laura keep positive hun


----------



## miriam7

well done kelly 10 cell is real good.. hope you are you resting up   still nowt on knicker watch so all looks ok 1 week 2 go till scan !


----------



## Scouse

Well done Kelly [fly][/fly]

Now take it esy an enjoy bing PUPO!

Miriam I hope the next week flies by so you can see your babies on the tv!

Hope evryone else is ok?

Going to shower, ready for my first jab.........here we go again


----------



## kara76

big well done kelly

scouse hun good luck jabbing your on your way

well af no show yet cd 35 i expect it tomorrow.....i think

im busy sorting garden and hoping luke will clean his crap up while im working at the weekend....yeah right

i am gona make a point of sorting house and garden out now keep me busy in the coming weeks/months

had a lovely time today meeting a fellow ff and ivf wales girl


----------



## kara76

ps kath well done on your scan


----------



## miriam7

baby scouse not babies   good luck for your jab ... kara who you been meeting now? ive had a clean up today aswell...placw was getting a mess!


----------



## kara76

michelle40 she is on fertility friends but is having computer issues at the mo


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> big well done kelly
> 
> had a lovely time today meeting a fellow ff and ivf wales girl


You do get around Kara !  BTW what time does Mc Carthur Glen open tom?

Miriam first one over with ..........many more to go!


----------



## miriam7

i have just scoffed 2 hot dogs and 2  burgers in big buns i cant stop eating  thats nice kara is michelle going to come to meet up when we finally arrange one


----------



## kara76

well done scouse woo hoo

i do get around i know, i like to make friends. Yeah michelle is gona come along


----------



## popsi

Hiya Ladies  

How are we all tonight ?

Miriam - are you sure there was not more than one white blob there i am sure your eating for at least 3!! lol x

Kara - you social bug you    bet you had a lovely day hun .. how are you feeling about things today   

Scouse - good luck for first jab huni, how did it go ?? tell all we wanna know, are you doing it of DH x

Kelly - congrats on being PUPO babe, well done now you take things easy this next two weeks x

Andi - hope your ok  

Emma - is it this weekend your off away ? i think it is .. are you all ready for it hun, is there any fancy dress etc going on while your there ?? xx bet jack is having fun in his hols  

Moth, Deb, crazybabe and all you lovely ladies  

Well as for me af has now got a grip on me, been in agony today so bad at times i feel like i am going to pass out   i wish i was a man for these 4 days of the month,) so my mum made me and dh tea tonight  as she has a few days off work, so got spoiled there, and i been doing a bit of work on wedding stationery for an hour or so, but decided to slob out for a bit now


----------



## kara76

aww popsi hun

sorry af is bad, have you thought of giving the mooncup a go, it can reduce pain

im ok i often wonder how i manage to cope so well, am i just numb!!!

i deffo have pmt and im clumsy which is ******* me off


----------



## popsi

kara - my af is so heavy i would be scared it would leak.. are they any good ? how do i manage in work with it etc, sorry you have pmt hun x .. you manage because you gain knowledge hun


----------



## KellyG

kara i think that you cope because you look after all of us so well and you dont really let us look after you, well not like you anyway... your a very strong lady and have been thru loads doesnt make you numb it makes you wise and sometimes you need us to help you as we know you dont like fussing... im thinkin of you hun xx


----------



## kara76

the mooncup is great

i use a panty liner on heavy days as a just incase, you just empty it more often when heavy, you should try

kelly i am like a old owl lol wise

im off to watch the new knight rider with my new 17.99 dvd player lol

see you all tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

i wanna see the new knight rider..wont be the same without the hoff tho    your not numb kara i think you just become a bit hardened too tx as been trying for so long


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls wow u lot can chat for wales  

congrats kelly on being pupo hunn    

hugs to you alll i cant read all the threads to many lol 

popsi darren is away this weekend and im away in two weeks   yippee


----------



## popsi

eb.. i knew it was something this weekend, i think we had that conversation when i was drinking the "grape water" and we were watching designer vaginas LOL !!!


----------



## ebonie

Yeah thats right when u was on ur healthy streak 

Is ur af any better hun /


----------



## popsi

yes thats right health night lol

no hun its not, it should ease a little by saturday/sunday hopefully   does my head in ... so your finished work now hun for the weekend


----------



## ebonie

sorry i took so long answering i had to go up my mil ...
yip finished now till tuesday   well happy i am lol
i hope ur pains go soon hun


----------



## kara76

knight rider is so cool....cheesy lol

well my af might well be here tomorrow i have pink spots

thats makes my prediction pretty damn good lol


----------



## miriam7

i better get the ov sticks in the post then lol


----------



## lola C

Well done Kelly on you ET - here's hoping they are sticky ones!!! I hope you are able to take it fairly easy and have a bit of pampering.

Popsi, I 'm sorry you are in such pain - it's good you have your mum around to help out  I have a mooncup which is Ok and when you get it in right you don't notice it is there. When I got mine they had a three month guarantee - ie, if you didn't get on well with it you could send it back (yes - used!) and get a refund!!!! I learnt about them from another website, I will try and find the original thread for you, ok here goes:

http://www.badmothersclub.co.uk/jsp/index.jsp?lnk=302&id=22592&last=0

Please don't be offended by name of website -it's meant to be tongue in cheek 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

kara - I can't believe you will have wait so long for another treatment? Is there no way you can get something done a bit quicker? And going back to what you said a few days ago about needing to know everything about your body -don't forget that knowledge is power  It sounds like you are pretty in touch with your body anyway but have you ever read the Toni Weschler book 'Taking charge of your Fertility' - it's very thorough and she talks alot about temp charting (which I never quite got to grips with but hey ho....) and how to do it 

Miriam - glad everything has settled down with you - I expect you are queitly excited about your scan next week 

I hope your first jab went Ok Scouse X

Kath that sounds like a great follie scan - well done 

Hi everyone else - I am here at a silly time of day as I expect you are all busy elsewhere! If I don't make it back on here tonight have a good bank holiday weekend everyone!!


----------



## kara76

lola

i have a tx booked for nov but i need to check if my clipped tube is leaking

i never temp/opk usually as its pointless as i am 100%infertile, i have one clipped tube and the other is removed, i am only opk as im going for an endo biospy in liverpool this month and need to go 7 days post ovulation

i am working all weekend - bad times

today is cycle day 1 - good times , things can at last move on


----------



## Scouse

Stay strong Kara


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone

just to let you know i had a letter today from clinic bringing my app forward by 3 days. can't understand what difference 3 days makes but i'm not complaining as the sooner i go the sooner i can start the process and at least feel we are doing something instead of waiting. at the start of the letter they wrote that app had been cancelled i was mad but then dh looked at it and saw the new app was brought forward good job he was there.


----------



## kara76

thats good that is been brought forward wish they would bring mine forward, my own fault as i didn't want a follow up after my last cycle but now i have so many question


----------



## Queenie1

sorry  to hear that kara, could you not phone and see what the earliest app they could give you


----------



## kara76

oh i did lol

2nd oct was the earliest


----------



## Queenie1

i think they should give you an earlier app as your their patient rep. you should be entiltled to some perks


----------



## kara76

Queenie1 said:


> i think they should give you an earlier app as your their patient rep. you should be entiltled to some perks


lol if only 

im just like another patient, maybe they are preparing for the questioning lol

i have also requested a copy of my notes and i a hoping they are here in time, incase they throw up more questions lol


----------



## Laura36

Quick update from me....

had my day 11 scan today and after much poking around and calling for the cons to have a poke around they found 2 follies on R ovary (17mm and 12mm) plus 4 on L ovary (35mm, 17mm and 2 small one's about 9mm ish).

Can't believe 35mm!  They've booked me in for Tuesday so are not expecting anything from 35mm one as it's too big.  They hope the smaller one's catch up by then.

Has anyone else had something like this?  I guess I'm a poor responder as this isn't great but I guess it only takes 1 good one!

Can't believe I've actually managed to get this far - last time converted to IUI due to poor response. I've been on 450 menopur so don't know what they'll do if this cycle doesn't work as I think that's the max.

Sorry, enough of my drivel!!  Hope everyone's ok and enjoying a bit of sunshine - finally, lol.

Hope everyone's looking forward to a long weekend.


----------



## kara76

well done

you must be excited and i am pleased for you

wow 35mm thats is massive, rest up and drink lots of water over the weekend


----------



## miriam7

you only need the 1 embryo to get your dream so dont stress! 35mm thats gigantic lol


----------



## popsi

hi 

well i am most certainly glad its the weekend !

how are we all,

kara - sorry your feeling down hun   hope your mood brightnes soon and af is not too bad

laura - you have a few decent follicles there i am sure it will be fine, but the 35mm is probably too big and they will say its a cyst .. but dont worry it will go when you ovulate 

miriam, emma, moth, deb, kelly, crazy, andi ... hiya  

off to chill a bit now and watch BB


----------



## kara76

i am home gona drink my tea and then drink wine


----------



## KellyG

and im gonna drink some milk and then water woohoo 4 me


----------



## miriam7

LOL im on the water and waiting for my chinese ...any one else voting nicole out tonght ?


----------



## KellyG

my dh just said i sounded like her just now   i was barkin orders from the sofa cos he was putting pics up lmao... she sooo better go!! popsi u ready for it??


----------



## kara76

i am gona book and go and see a medium

yep ive lost the plot


----------



## KellyG

do it kara they are fab!!


----------



## kara76

just got to find a good one

my boss saw one last week and i am hoping to get his number


----------



## miriam7

wheres the medium too kara is it a face to face one?


----------



## popsi

kara ... good luck... you know me i am as honest as you are and personally i dont believe in them i think they take money from people who cant afford it and prey on the vulnerable.. but thats my feeling, if people really had this "gift"  then they would not charge for it but gladly help ! sorry rant over !! ive just seen people lives torn apart by this


----------



## kara76

yeah it will be face to face

my boss is not a believer and went the other day and was told something and it came true the next 2 days, it wasn;t good news though

im not 100% sure either but i need to do something


----------



## popsi

well you do what your happy with huni.. if you feel its right for you go for it 

i having a pear cider now ...


----------



## kara76

i have half a pint of wine and luke is off to get takeaway


----------



## KellyG

im gonna have a shower b4 bb then im gona finish my orange juice lolololol


----------



## kara76

kelly you enjoy your orange juice

drinking is overrated


----------



## popsi

half a pint !!! lol.. you getting like me and emma now, it be a bottle next


----------



## kara76

deffo mate

i need it today and all i have eaten in one piece of toast and bits and bobs


----------



## popsi

it does relax you after a tough day... what r u having from chinese


----------



## kara76

im having chicken an chips


----------



## kara76

if i need a lap

im gona do a sky dive!!!


----------



## miriam7

o my god i couldnt im s##t scared of heights!


----------



## kara76

i am serious

i have always wanted it and if i have to wait well this will be good


----------



## miriam7

be somethng to look forward to whilst wating ...maybee we can sponser you for the baby fund


----------



## popsi

kara !  i would be too scared but it would be awesome if you did one !! we could all come and watch on a ff meet  <but secretly hoping you dont just coz i hope you dont need a lap huni x >


----------



## kara76

deal is done then, if i have to wait

i do a sky dive and you all come and watch


----------



## miriam7

god i think i would pass out watching lol how much is it to do one?


----------



## kara76

£210 or i need to raise at least 300 for the rlni


----------



## popsi

you be able to raise that kara.. and what a wonderful charity to do it for too.. when will it be


----------



## lola C

Hi all

Kara - now I understand why you need the OPK's - thanks for enlightening me   I hope you get you appt soon and erm, good luck sky diving - will this be the new drifting?  

No news here....looking forward to some possible sunshine over the weekend


----------



## popsi

lola... hope your right about the sunshine


----------



## kara76

im in work so the sun will shine

i don't think swansea give you a choice of charity but i would be wrong, i only googled it tonight

its something that ive always wanted to do and i will one day do it and if i have to wait for a lap i might aswell have something to look forward too


----------



## kara76

im off to watch batman now as didn;t watch it the aanother nights as our dvd palyer broke


----------



## lola C

Enjoy your film Kara - tis very quiet here tonight - mind you it is nearly 10.30 oops!  Think I ought to tootle off soon


----------



## popsi

kara... hope your not too scared  <remember i a baby lol> , heath ledger is awesome in it

lola... yes it is quiet for a friday evening


----------



## miriam7

im still here so glad nicole went   i have just had my hair dyed i had it on for 20 mins instead of the usual and my mum paid special attention to not coat my scalp    im all refreshed now


----------



## ANDI68

A group of friends at work did a sky dive, I couldn't join in (would have to be knocked out and pushed out of the plane) but I helped to raise money.  Will you be doing in alone or tandem Kara?  I understand there's different training for both.  They went to Cirecencester as there was nowhere local that did it at the time.

I'm with you on the Psychic front And, probably because it scares me  

How's the 2WW Kelly, you're a week into it now aren't you?

Anyone heard from Spooks?

WOW Laura, good luck for next week!!

Where are you going away to Em?


----------



## KellyG

im 2 days into it andi lol and i already have a broken bum!! 

kara i would love to do that too, i deffo be there watching you hun 

spooks was here the other day me thinks


----------



## ANDI68

Kelly, sorry I thought you had transfer last week.  Time must be dragging for me


----------



## KellyG

i did andi on thursday, but i dont test until 6th sept which is aggges away


----------



## ANDI68

I thought it was the week before!! I've been back from hols a week and it feels like a month


----------



## kara76

morning girls

im in work which is pretty crap lets me honest


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how r u all ??
I'm feeling rough I'm nursing a hangover   
Darren have gone to torquay god help him  
jack is with my sister watching a carnival over her valley so its just me and Lucy chilling out on settee


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153666.0


----------



## ANDI68

How true is this ' NHS trusts should give IVF a much higher importance when drawing up spending plans, by taking into account the effects of infertility on mental health and general wellbeing' 

Kara, this only applies to England though doesn't it?

Em, I may go along and have a nosey at the Carnival. Hoe you're better soon


----------



## ebonie

lol i think there are other things there as well andi


----------



## Scouse

And was you who used to have acupuncture?  

Sorry 'hi' everyone else..........I'm really driving myself demented RE acupuncture - I had it for about 3 years (during ttc au naturel &thro both failed cycles) I had decided to go backto reflexology as I love that,but out with a friend you confided they been trying for 6 months and she now turned to acupuncture.  Now my head is all over the place!

Any opinions / advice greatly received (I knowthis is actually quite an 'old' topic)  Dh thinks i should go back to reflexology as it's the only thing that truly relaxes me!

Kelly hope bottom troubles have subsided
Kara hope your day passes quickly!
Miriam hope your little bubs has settled back down now!
Eb nothing wrse than a hngover.  We have a party tom but as dr I'm driving which may turn out as a blessing as its going to be full of people who know dh's ex and this is my first 'official' outing!?? 
Al you newbies - hope your head's are more orted than me!!!!


----------



## kara76

yes at the moment it is only england, i might aswel move

scouse i have acupuncture for my lst fresh cycle and i won't be doing it again as it was the one cycle where i didn;t get pregnant. also it is good to start it three months before cycling i was told

th choice is yours but there is no evidence to say it does in fat increase the chance.

if someone does post a report saying it does i can post one to say in doesn't


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Kara - think my mind is made up and veering towards reflex if for no other reason I love it and it relaxes me (two important reasons for the journey ahead)
Howz work going?


----------



## kara76

you do what your heart says

work is so boring today, wish i was with luke watching drifting. still feeling fed up


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone,
Hope everyone is ok on this first fine day for ages
Had a phone call yesterday from Deb. I too go in for EC on Tuesday. So Laura I will probably bump into you.
EC booked for 11. Can I ask a question does it hurt? I am quite scared.

Kath


----------



## kara76

kath

ec is fine and you probably won;t remember anything 

you drift off into a nice sleep


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

Kath... dont worry about it hurting, they give you sedation for it, now some people are completely out of it and fast asleep <which seems to be most> but me i was wide awake and talking to the doctors LOL !! but feeling like i had had a nice few glasses of wine , so no it does not hurt I was terrified before i went but can assure you it was fine, nothing worse than a few period pain twinges i found 

Kara - sorry your still feeling poop huni, i guess work not helping and luke drifting too xx

Em - lol you have a hangover !!! now that is unusual for you as you dont normally have them , see its getting old.. my nephew is up with MIL today as my BIL and his partner are going to the carnival and out for the night too

Scouse.. how the dr going huni xx

Right i am off now as washing living room carpet today !! so popsi not gonna be happy at all lol she scared of carpet cleaner and then floor be wet so she will have to be on the sofa


----------



## banksy1

Thanks for your advice, just been shopping to get some magazines to read. Quick questions can you tell me the actual procedure and can my husband stay with me or is he sent off somewhere else to wait. 

Kath.


----------



## kara76

ok hun

you will go upstairs and will be taking into the recover area, where you will get changed and a nurse will explained the ec to you.

they will put a needle in your arm so they can adminster sedation and then take you into ec andgive you the sedatio while they are getting you sorted in the chair and you will probably drift off to sleep

your dh will wait for you in recover after he has done his bit

i like ec the drugs are really good and you get no pain

say yes to the anal painkiller as it is so good, you won't remembr having it


----------



## popsi

Kath

I am sure kara will be along soon to explain the procedure <she is like our nurse on this site  ) .. your husband will stay with you till you to into theatre, but then will return to the ward and wait for you, they will look after him my DH had a cup of tea etc lol !! the nurses and doctors will take care of you


----------



## banksy1

Kara, Popsi you are wonderful  you have put my mind at ease. Thank you

Kath


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> How true is this ' NHS trusts should give IVF a much higher importance when drawing up spending plans, by taking into account the effects of infertility on mental health and general wellbeing'


My apologies Em, I should have said can I pick on this little extract. I feel it's not recognised what effect infertility has on other aspects of health.

Yes Scouse, I had acu for all 3 cycles, in Cowbridge. If you want the number text me.


----------



## kara76

kath sometimes the less you know the better, but i can promise it doesn't hurt


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Andi..............My friend is seeing Pauline but in Whitchurch.............As i posted earlier I was deliberating if to pick it up again

Will you go back on your next cycle or are you still having it during youe 'au naturel' period??


----------



## ANDI68

It's Pauline I've been seeing.

I haven't had it since last tx but I feel too scared not to have it for the next one.  My last cycle was so much better than previous ones even though I had it when I had crap results but I don't want to change the recipe just in case.  My head is   too


----------



## kara76

http://www.jabajak.co.uk/restaurant.htm

i have booked table in the nook on thursday woo hoo nookie lol

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

yummy kara.. that looks fantastic   ... can i come too   

I have just had lovely healthy tea of prawn cocktal to start, followed by fresh tuna marinated in soy and chilli, asparagus and new potatos... sounds good but now debating whether to have syrup sponge pudding and cream or leave it till tomorrow LoL !!

What we all up to tonight girlies


----------



## miriam7

evening all   TMI ALERT ! i did a pessarie front door today after not doing it since monday and have had more discharge only a tiny bit tho so im sticking to back door from now on im obviously sensitive down there at the moment


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  

Miriam i think u must be sensitive hun id stick to back door !! 
im tired tonight girls! what u lot up to ??


----------



## Queenie1

hi all, 

popsi glad to see someone is eating healthy not like me just had a chinese take away and now feel really fat and bloated. def ate far too much.

can i ask waht TMI stands for, and not very good with some appreviations


----------



## popsi

queenie.. not anymore had syrup sponge pudding and cream    

tmi = too much information .. dont worry you will get used to it and if you not sure just ask


----------



## Queenie1

well after eating so healthy you deserve the pudding 

puddings cakes chocolate etc are my downfalls. I like everything that is no good for me where as my dh is the opposite he likes all healthy foods and does not have a sweet tooth at all. plus he lies exercise and i don't.


----------



## kara76

i just had kfc

yum yum


----------



## Queenie1

how are you feeling today kara.


----------



## kara76

the mood is lifting slowly thanks for asking queenie


----------



## popsi

kara.. i love kfc .. the hot rods are lushhhhhhh

queenie.. i know its just not fair.. our dh seem to have no problem with eating or excercise 

emma ... your tired because you are hungover lol !!! i will send the book to you next week huni x i have not joined the site yet, but will do once we get confirmation of the course <feel i dont want to temp fate.. silly i know but you know me i am an >


----------



## kara76

now i am drinking wine

from the bottle lol


----------



## Queenie1

saves on the washing up


----------



## kara76

exactly lol

its been a weird day today and i have enough being nice to assholes in work


----------



## Queenie1

well enjoy your wine you deserve it don't let assholes get you down they are not worth it.

have to go now have a film to watch.

bye xx


----------



## popsi

kara huni.. hows the wine from the bottle doiing


----------



## kara76

its gone lol

im tired now and gona have a cuppa-decaff that is

just realised im mega busy this month and i need to do opk too


----------



## popsi

enjoy your cuppa huni.... you work too hard love x


----------



## kara76

it certainly feels like all im doing is working at the moment, i might booked some time off in oct or something


----------



## popsi

you should hun it will do you good.... are you staying the night in that lovely place your going to on your anniversary


----------



## kara76

if i can get a free room then yeah if not we will come home, home is only 10mins away anyway and luke doesn't drink


----------



## popsi

thats good then .... LOL is this the same luke that could not get into the nightclub coz he was too drunk


----------



## kara76

ah we got in and then went outside to sleep while we danced the night away


----------



## popsi

lol... so he likes a drink occasionaly


----------



## kara76

yeah lol

right im off to bed night night all


----------



## popsi

night night Kara xx sleep tight


----------



## KellyG

morning ladies


----------



## ebonie

Helllo girls   well i had a early night last night felt rough so was sleeping by 9.30pm   i had a terrible nights sleep as i have a headcold runny nose headache and my throat is dodgy to.. 

hello kelly   how r u feeling hun ??


----------



## ANDI68

Good morning all,

Em, where are you going on hols?  Hope you're feeling better for it


----------



## KellyG

hiya em and andi

i have a sore throat too and flu like symptoms, my dh says im run down and i have to rest even more than im suppose to   

hope you feel better soon em x


----------



## ebonie

Aw kelly   it must be doing its rounds   You got to rest now cause ur pupo anyway  
so what u planning to do with your day ??


----------



## Scouse

KellyG said:


> hiya em and andi
> 
> i have a sore throat too and flu like symptoms, my dh says im run down and i have to rest even more than im suppose to
> 
> hope you feel better soon em x


Kelly I have heard that getting a cold is a good sign during your 2ww! So this could be it Kelly. Take it easy.
Eb hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

i think the mood is lifting at last

saying that work is a nightmare all these arseholes spending tons of money yet they are moaning


----------



## KellyG

em we are having dinner with the in-laws we always go up there on a sunday mmmmm cooked dinner, what about u?

scouse i was ill before i found out i was pg with josh woohoo hope its a good sign

kara tell them all to f off


----------



## kara76

i have started t write my list of questions

no doubt it will be a biggy


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

sorry to hear em & kelly your not feeling well, you both look after yourselves x  .. kelly i think the tx takes its toll on us and we get run down... ems i think yours is from too much enjoyment  

Kara - i bet the list will be very big you have a lot of answers that you need x

Andi - hope your having a nice day, did you go to the carnival my BIL said it was hammering down !!

Well as for me.. had lovely bacon rolls for breakfast, then watched the proposal on BB and been busy since, we sorting the house our thowing away loads of stuff we dont need, and sending clothes to charity shop, decorating spare bedroom next week now, and having new drive outside.. expensive work but hoping it makes the house child friendly lol < i know i an > but keeping me out of trouble lol

cya later ladies xx


----------



## miriam7

how are we all this evening? im still feeling sicky   not complaining tho hoping its a good sign   i have had 2 cooked dinners and am still hungry


----------



## ANDI68

I'm not on steroids Miriam and I felt like that after my dinner    Your Mum is spoiling you too much  

And, I didn't go to the carnival and went for a walk instead, DH was working.  I don't remember it raining though once it was underway.

Kara, how many pages are you on?


----------



## Laura36

Evening ladies,

Kath - I'm booked in for EC at 11.15am on Tuesday so will see you there.  What do you look like?  I've got dark hair in a bob.  Still stressing about it all and thinking about what dressing gown to take!  Have to take my nail varnish off too... DH is dead nervous about his bit!  He's worried about performing when it's so important.  Bloody better get it right is all I can say, lol.  I only had 5 follies at my scan on Friday so I'm hoping it goes ok.

Now, big question for this evening - do I eat healthily or get fish & chips!!

Hope everyone's good.

Lx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls well ive been out all afternoon took my neice and jack and my friend  to rumble in the jungle then went down my friends house havent long come in still feeling crap  

Sorry andi hun i didnt see your post thismorning only now i have seen it hun sorry     I havent booked it yet we are still searching for a good deal if we dont find one it will be somewhere in this country  

So whats the rest of you girls doing with ur night


----------



## ANDI68

Always go for healthy Laura


----------



## KellyG

yeah go for low fat fish and chips


----------



## banksy1

Evening all
Laura I have shortish brown hair sort of in a bob with layers. I am stressing too, just had a home cooked dinner made by my mam. Just collected a dressing grown from her too, think I will pack my bag tomorrow and try to take my mind off it tonight. Would love a galss of wine at the mo . 
I went for the healthy meal but a lovely unhealthy pud.
see you Tuesday

Kath


----------



## popsi

laura.. i would have fish and chips  

andi - it poured in the evening when the bands were on, my bil was rolling in the mud apparantly !!!

em  - sorry your still feeling ill hun x take it easy, grape water is good for colds  

kely - hope your ok

kara - hope your home from work now  

I have just had a chinese so having a few drinks now .. x


----------



## ANDI68

Laura, just asked DH about 'his bit' and going by his experience ... a broken men's room lock ... yours should have no trouble    

And ... oh yes    You make the most of your binge 'cos you're supporting me on Monday misses


----------



## lola C

Hiya all

Just poppin in to say hello!!

Miriam - feeling sick is a good sign    Ginger biscuits are meant to take the edge off a bit.  Have you got a date for your first scan yet?

Kelly - hope you are taking it extra easy.

Laura - good luck with you EC  

I have had a bit of 'mid cycle spotting' - but I am on the pill - yes I know   what's going on 'ere then - but I am assuming that perhaps it is normal when you go on the pill - does anyone know?  Do you suppose I should phone the clinic tomorrow and speak to someone?

Also - the proposed dates for my EC and ET are about ten days before I am due to go away for a yoga/relaxation weekend - now I would really like to go even if I don't do any of the yoga but simply because it's down in St Davids (West Wales) and it's so relaxing and chilled out down there I know I will relax and wind down...and it's got a really spiritual atmosphere and all that sort of thing.  DH is not so keen for me to go....so should I stay or should I go?  I tried to take it easy after the last lot of treatment but I am not one for sitting round doing nothing.... any ideas ?


----------



## popsi

and -- i will be supporing you hun   but will still be having alcohol lol !


----------



## ebonie

You girls got anything planned for tomorrow ??


----------



## miriam7

lola i have already had a scan on 14th to check it wasnt ectopic i have another on thur ...i cant wait    i cant see popsi giving up her grape juice andi


----------



## kara76

lola your weekend away should be fine

kath and laura not long now girls, ec really is the exciting part and what you have worked so hard for, try not to think about the man's part.....they will be fine

im drinking yet again


----------



## ANDI68

Lola, I'm not sure about the spotting, been so long since I was on the pill.  Maybe someone will be able to answer you.  

I went to London 9 days after my ET, I'm sure a relaxing weekend in West Wales will be fine.


----------



## kara76

spotting on the pill is common , i would call the clinic just to check

in reality nothing you do after transfer will effect if you get pregnant but if you feel you might regret going if it did fail then don't


----------



## kara76

at the moment im ****** as ive hardly eaten all day and im kinda edging towards a bit of a break for treatment maybe mentally preparing myself if i have to wait for a lap

my first cycle of ivf was april 2006 and its now august 2008 and if that tim ive have 6 embryo transfer tons of drugs and 1 op,it might be right to break

the thought of waiting almost breaks my heart but at theb same time how can i just keep going


----------



## Laura36

Aw Kara hun, sounds like you're feeling a bit down    Hopefully you won't have to wait for a lap

I've just eaten fish & chips!!!  Very bad but very nice.  Somehow I always think I need a treat after the jabs!

Trigger shot at midnight tonight.  DH is out with his mates (not drinking though) so not sure what time to expect him back - usually v late but that's when he's getting drunk.

Great film on film 4 - Wedding Date.  I've seen it before but perfect for night in on my own - slushy rom com


----------



## kara76

im ok as always hunni

i hope the trigger goes ok and enjoy your drug free day


----------



## lola C

Thanks for replies - think I will give clinic a call in the week just to be sure re: spotting.

Kara - perhaps a break will do you good - it's all to easy to focus on TX so much of the time.  I know you said on the other thread (feeling down I think) that you hadn't had a holiday in years but perhaps you could think about putting some of that hard earned and hard saved TX cash towards a holiday or even a long weekend away somewhere (I'm not saying...oh just go on holiday and relax and it will happen because you and I know that it so not true).  

Sometimes we all need to be a little bit selfish and think of ourselves and looking after ourselves   When I go away for the yoga retreats I feel it is selfish and used to feel guilty about leaving DS with his Dad for the weekend but I felt so refreshed and better it's worth it to make me a better person


----------



## kara76

thanks lola

im really gona give it some thought, my bro and sil want us to go to crete next years so who knows

im off to eat and watch the news!!!


----------



## ANDI68

I want to always get back on the wagon Kara so I can understand that you feel restrained .... sometimes things happen and we have no control and we have to make the best of it .... a break could really do you good you know, you work so hard hun


----------



## lola C

Oh and Kara, I forgot to give you one of these   be kind to yourself hun XXX


----------



## miriam7

kara a break might do you good some time for you and luke   i know you want to get on with next round but waiting might give you the best chance of a bfp    good luck for your trigger laura


----------



## kara76

maybe just maybe

we will see what mr griffiths says


----------



## ANDI68

U staying here 'til trigger time Laura?


----------



## kara76

you should video it lol, i did


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

How are you, did you have a nice break away, it feels like we have never bee away on hols now, we have been back 2 and half weeks, what you been up to over the bank holiday weekend?

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Laura36

yep, need to keep myself awake until midnight  

DH is out with his mates so it's me, FF and the tv 

Kath - are you staying up and on FF until your trigger shot too?  Great that 2 of us are in on Tuesday am for EC!


----------



## Laura36

Did you mean video the trigger shot Kara?  Actually I would do if I had a camcorder and knew how to do it lol, I'm a bit crap with technology.


----------



## kara76

yeah i did mean video your trigger lol

im a little weird i love posting my vids on the net, jabs vids mind and nothing nauthie lol


----------



## ANDI68

That's what she's telling us


----------



## kara76

well i am really a porn star lol


----------



## popsi

lol... kara i knew i had seen you somewhere before


----------



## Laura36

Have you ever done that thing where you work out your porn star name?
It's your first pet's name plus your mothers maiden name.
Mine works out quite well as my first pet was a cat called Honey lol


----------



## kara76

http://gangstaname.com/porn_name.php

lol try it

popsi i knew you were a secret porn watcher lol

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

LMAO kara .. always LOL !! --- just dont tell dh


----------



## kara76

this is what i love about you girls

we can have a laugh


----------



## ANDI68

Mine is Jizzy Kielbasa


----------



## Laura36

I'm Cindy Maxim


----------



## kara76

mine is nikki looselips


----------



## popsi

LOL .. mine is Exotica Nastee


----------



## ANDI68

Nastee ...... PMSL


----------



## kara76

popsi 's it best lol

thats has made my night


----------



## popsi

you lot are nastee not me LOL !!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

mine is c##p! Sindy the Really Famous Porn Star!


----------



## popsi

anyone tried DH/DP names LOL..  .. mine is Sir Banger LOL !!!


----------



## Laura36

DH is Harley Quickie lol


----------



## kara76

Mister Jizz

pmsl


----------



## popsi

john is now proud of his name Sir Banger LOL !!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl hugh fuzzynuts lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl

right im off to bed yet more work for me tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

I'm sooo tired but this is really helping to keep me awake, thanks girls


----------



## Laura36

night Kara


----------



## miriam7

good night kara ..   it works better with seprate names lol


----------



## ANDI68

DH is Dicky Lottatang.

Laura you must stay awake !!!!!


----------



## Laura36

I'm still here!
Am also running a separate window shopping on e-bay    Have bid for a bag which I don't need, hope I don't win lol.  Love the way they describe it as winning

Think i'll go & mix the shot at about 11.45pm so I'll all ready to go at midnight.


----------



## miriam7

yep i would get it out ready ...is it kept in fridge i cant remember


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Laura .. enjoy tomorrow

Miriam you should be in bed now


----------



## Laura36

Yes it's in the fridge, will get it out now so it's not so cold!

Quite looking forward to not having any more shots to do after this one - lots of PMA that I'll get a BFP!

Just hope I get some eggs and we actually get to ET!

Thanks so much for keeping me company ladies.  Good night x


----------



## miriam7

not yet andi im having my sunday dose of rubbish on mtv lol good luck laura


----------



## KellyG

[fly]Hellooooooooooooooooo[/fly]


----------



## miriam7

im here! everyone else must be out on the bank holiday ...2ww driving you mental yet kelly   ive gone of coffee now which is good i can cut down on my caffine !


----------



## KellyG

im sooooooooooooo bored, mike is doing the skirting board, josh is wth his dad, im not aloud to do f all and im moanin but dont want to go bk to wrk on wednesday either!! i miss coffee and i want a starbucks!!! but hows you lmao xx


----------



## kara76

im here to but in work boo boo


----------



## miriam7

have a coffee i did... never did me no harm!  im bored too im going to visit my freind later shes in hospital and being induced in the morning   may aswell go and have a nose at maternity ward   booo to work kara !


----------



## kara76

i never drink caffine anymore and haven't since 2006

if i have to wait for an op i might well get my drift licence too aswell as a sky dive


----------



## miriam7

whats a drifting liscence? liscence to drift where !


----------



## KellyG

sounds very james bond there miriam


----------



## kara76

i licence to drift in the  BDC which s british drift champonship

the more i think about it the more i think i will be waiting and getting this tube removed, just think most of you will have your babies in the time it takes me to wait for an op and get another cycle sorted so i do expect christian invites lol


----------



## miriam7

wait and see what mr g says you never know   i dnt think you will be waiting till april kara


----------



## kara76

if i do have to wait the wai doesn't eve start til oct


----------



## KellyG

i want to go out 4 dinner, im still in my pjs and i smell a lil bit BUT my boobs are huge


----------



## kara76

kelly not only smelly, lazy too


----------



## KellyG

im not aloud to fing move mun, my dh is taking over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes booked me in for a pedicure tomorow tho so all is forgiven, im used to lookin after him not the other way around


----------



## kara76

wow wish mine did that


----------



## miriam7

pedicure you lucky sod lol god im missing the sunbed loads... how long do you have to wait if you need op kara?


----------



## kara76

i was told 6 - 8 months, i waited 4 months for my other ops


----------



## KellyG

do you have to pay for it?


----------



## kara76

no if i paid i would get it done within a month

oh how i wish i were rich


----------



## miriam7

o right sorry i thought they would do it sooner   i really dont think you will need op as if it was interfering with tx they should of recomended it before all your other tx   how much would you have to pay?


----------



## kara76

i think i should have it done to be honest as i just feel something is not right

its cost around 2 grand to have a lap


----------



## popsi

gosh kara thats a lot.. when i had mine 3 years ago it cost about £800 for a lap, and cost £5k for my laparotomy as that involved major surgery and 5 nights in hospital.. ... cant belive how much its gone up


----------



## kara76

that is the price at bupa, i could have it done privately at uhw but don't know the surgeons fees as yet


----------



## popsi

mine was in Sanca Maria in Swansea ..and you really may not need them hun x


----------



## kara76

i just need to get into the mindset of having it done i think, cause there is a high chance of needing it i think.

i won't be happy if i m right and have been given **** info as i have questioned it in the past


----------



## miriam7

i see your point kara if you psyc yourself up that you will have to wait ..it will be a bonus if you dont ...


----------



## kara76

yeah thats what im thinking and hey im sure i might even get a cancellation coming up to crimbo


----------



## KellyG

keep asking them for cancellation too, i always do, and my family make me too lol it works tho


----------



## kara76

i did this last time and was on the phone every week shame no one told the nurse in charge of the list as she was phoning round trying to find smeone to go in at very short notice!!! but because i haven';t had the prep op no one put me on the cancellation list

oh but you live and learn and if im put on a waiting list this time well i would be calling the nurse in charge lol


----------



## KellyG

what about ur docs cant they do something to hurry it up?


----------



## kara76

don't think so, maybe my gp  could write to them but this rarely helps

at least i can have 6 - 8 months of not giving a toss (yeah right)


----------



## kara76

kath and laura

good luck girls and please post your good news

ec is fine i promise and i always tell the truth


----------



## banksy1

Hi all,

Kara I hope everything works out for you, Oct not far away it will fly by. Thanks for your good luck message I am getting nervous now. I will post when I get back home saying how it went.

Thanks Kath


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara. I'm feeling quite chilled out about it at the moment - just now worrying that they won't find anything useful!!!

Kath - see you there in the morning.  We're heading in for about 10.15am as DH wants to do his sample at home so thought it best to arrive a little earlier than they said in case it gives him more time.  We only live about 5 mins drive from UHW.  I've just taken off all my nail varnish, don't often see my toes without the red paint lol!

Will update tomorrow when I get home

x


----------



## popsi

laura... kath... good luck for healty eggs tomorrow   x come back and tell us how it will go x


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for EC today girls <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F47%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## deblest

Morning all.  How is everyone.  I have tried to play catchup again but getting very confused  .

Good luck to all you ladies having ec today.

Hows our resident pupos and growing bumps - all well i hope.

Kara -      I know your probably sick of hearing this but you will get there.  U follow your instincts.  You will know what is right for you. x

Popsi - hows the adoption process coming along?

 to everyone else.


----------



## kara76

hiya debi

how are you?

girls is seems we have been taking over by gilttery names lol


----------



## deblest

I'm fine hun ta.  And u?  Seems u got more and more to think about as time goes on here!

Mmmmmmmmmmm jelly beans


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls
Good luck with your ec today Laura and Kath     

Hows work today kara ??

deb how r u hun ??


----------



## KellyG

good luck to kath and laura mwah xxx


hellooo everyone else.. im cleaning... i mean it shouldnt hurt my embies should it   iv just done joshuas room ready for his return tomorow i missed him ssooo much. the bathroom is next!!


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to pop on to wish Laura and Kath best of luck for ec and will pop back later to see how you got on!  
PS Kelly just don't 'scrub' too hard or you'll be making those babies feel sea sick!


----------



## KellyG

Hehehe i wont. hows your jabs going?


----------



## Scouse

I'm fine thanks Kelly - just a bit weary which is really odd as been on holiday for 6 weeks??

I'm really trying to relax and not let it take over my life as usual.  Dh and I are having a cwtchy day today before both back  to work tom X

You sound like you're keeping well........... you pma still up?


----------



## KellyG

Aww we had a cwtchy day yesterday. Im back in work tom too   Im very positive atm. wonder how long it lasts... Im off to get Josh school t-shirts and trousers. Cu later xxx


----------



## banksy1

Afternoon everyone,

Hope you are all o.k. Kara you was right EC was fine. Just got back Iam now resting of the sofa. They collected 17 eggs so I am very pleased with that. Just   that some fertilise. Thank you all for your good luck wishes.

Kath


----------



## miriam7

well done kath glad ec went well 17 eggs is great   hope there getting jiggy with it


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Kath 17 eggs is fantastic, well done you!

I left there about 2.15pm but DH and I went for a coffee and piece of cake before coming home which was just what i needed!

We got 5 eggs which I was very pleased with as that was from only 5 follies  .  Like you I just hope we have at least 2 to put back when I hear tomorrow. Feeling positive though as I thought we'd have less than 5 eggs.

EC was fine except I nearly fainted when they were putting the vent thing in my arm lol. She did it once and it didn't seem to work so she was prodding a bit and then had to take it out and try my other arm.  I must have looked really pale as she said would I like to lie down - which was a good plan.  Think it was just that it took longer than it should have done and I was thinking about it a bit too much.  After that no problem at all. Was awake throughout although I don't remember that much about it now - do recall them saying 'we have 3 eggs already' which was good as I wasn't expecting more than that with my 5 follies.

Just taking it easy on the sofa this afternoon - think I will go into work tomorrow then perhaps take Thurs/Fri off to chill out. 

Sorry for the long post!  Hope everyone's ok today?

 

x


----------



## banksy1

Laura fantastic about your 5 eggs, I can't seem to remember much about EC either. Just thinking about tomorrow now.


----------



## miriam7

well done laura too ! 5 plenty you only need the one look at me ! ...good luck for your phone calls in the morning


----------



## popsi

well done to both kath and laura ..    for the mornings call 

love to everyone else, sorry for short post had a sh!t day today so going to chill out for a bit x


----------



## ebonie

Congrats on ur eggs girls good luck for your phone calls  

Just a quick one as i am going to chill out tonight with hubby still feeling a bit crap husg to you all


----------



## miriam7

hope you feel better soon emma and popsi sorry work was c##p


----------



## popsi

miriam .. it was not work it was other stuff !


----------



## miriam7

sorry ...hope your ok


----------



## Scouse

[fly]Kath and Laura     [/fly]

Lets hope your eggies and man juice get to do lots of 

 for good news in your phone call X 

Popsi big  for you and hope thingsget better.

Kelly hope you're enjoying being reunited with your ds! Good luck at work tom X

Miriam you are sounding well............you blooming yet?

Ebonie hope you're feeling better soon. Enjoy your cwtch X

Kara hope you are feeling calmer and full of pma?

Deb loving your new 'glitter' hope you are feeling 'glittery' ?

Andi how are you doing?

Love and best wishes to everyone else X


----------



## miriam7

lol man juice ... as for me blooming no ...feeling sick as a   yes! not complaining tho hoping its a good sign


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on the eggs girls, good luck for the calls tomorrow


----------



## kara76

kath and laura well done girls, just popped in tonight to see your news

popsi sorry your having a bad day, you know where i am


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls   hope your all ok today what ever your all doing !!!  

Good luck for your phone calls girls


----------



## kara76

any news kath and laura

work is well ****, one of the woman is spreading things i haven't said so i confronted her and she backed downstraight away but im still mad


----------



## banksy1

Morning everyone,

Got my phone call at 9:30 ish, good news 14 eggs fertilised and are exactly how they should be, 2 fertilised abnormally and 1 didn't fertilise. I go for ET on Friday at 11.30. I am really looking forwars to that. I just  that they carry on dividing now.

Kara well done for standing your ground, ebonie and everyone else thank you for the good luck messages its obviously working.

Laura any news, hope to see you on Friday.


----------



## ebonie

Well done hun i hope and pray that they wil keep dividing for you as well     

Sorry kara our having another crap day in work hun   keep standing ur gorund which i am in no doubt u will keep doing so


----------



## kara76

kath that is great news well done

ebonie how are you hun?


----------



## ebonie

Im feeling a bit better today but still a bit bunged up and got a dodgy head i phoned in sick last night  
As i was feeling crap   apart from that i am fine   what time do u finish today kara??


----------



## Scouse

Well done Kath and Ill join the   train for your embies!
Kara I'm soory work is   we have alot of that in a all women staff room (except male deputy who stays out the way)

Kelly howis work?  I went in, half the school has flooded so was sent home again!  Shame  

Miriam don't they say the tronger the symptoms the stronger the pregancy!  Nealy there and the scan will then reassue you!

Eb sorry you still rough - day in bed is just what I would have ordered!
Laura hope all is well with you?!
Andi sill keeping fit?


----------



## ebonie

How are you scouse? I bet you are so gutted to be sent home


----------



## miriam7

great news cath ... fingers crossed for fri        emma you wanna get a nice kip in before work tonight


----------



## kara76

i don't get out of this hell hole til 7ish at least


----------



## ebonie

aww kara 
i hope the next three hours goes quick for you  

Miriam mmm no chance of sleep here with master jack here


----------



## miriam7

lol hell hole   have a kip when dazza gets home em! ive resorted two wearing travel sickness bands i look like a right tit!


----------



## ebonie

Get a sweat band now miriam and u will look  the part


----------



## Queenie1

hi all.

congrats kath and laura on your ec, 
kath great news on your embies fingers crossed for you 

miriam hope the sickness eases for you, i heard ginger biscuits are good for sickness.
kara hope work gets better for you.
scouse looks like we are in the same job . back to school on monday.

hi to everyone else


----------



## KellyG

Hiiiiiyyaaa everyone.. 

Kara good on you girl, if you need me to kill someone i will do it free of charge for you hun!

Scouse work was ok i was stuck in the office doing my paper work thats built up over the past weeek and half  

Em go to sleep and if you feel bad call in sick again  

Miriam get some sweat pants and you will look like your out of the call on me music vid  

Laura and Kath glad ec went well and   for your et its fab!!

Popsi, andi where you to ladies??

Yo queenie and banksy hope you are both well  

Well as for me everyone at work noticed my boobies are huge    and also my belly is so bloated i actually look about 5 months pg   but it wobbles  
My dh is making tea   and i can smell the garlic from here mmmmmm


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> How are you scouse? I bet you are so gutted to be sent home


Absolutely devastated!   

Queenie primary or secondary? You ready for Monday?
Miriam some leggings and you could befrom FAME! 
Kara not long now!

Kelly nice of them to save all that work for you! Not long and yu'll know you have a 'pregnant belly'


----------



## KellyG

Scouse it was all mine cos i dont let them touch it, no one can do the work as good as me   wot they gonna do when i leave mwhahahahhhah (evil laugh) Where do you teach my love?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm in primary i'm a nursery nurse. just told my class teacher who is also the deputy that i won't be in first thing monday as i have my first consultation at clinic, i hadn't told her before. i thought i was getting better about having ivf but i still burst out crying. she is going to tell the head for me. i have 6 weeks off and then take first morning off. 
what about you scouse what age do you teach. 
also can i ask what a tic appointment is


----------



## miriam7

queenie tic appoinment is treatment information consent ... i think ! my freinds a teacher shes not a happy bunny bout having to go back after 6 lazy weeks


----------



## kara76

yeah miriam is right about tic, you will then get a planning appointment


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kath on your 14 embryo's that's such fantastic news.  

I had 5 eggs from 5 follies and today's call said we have 2 fertilised embryo's.  Doesn't seem like many when compared to 14 but I'm really happy with that given we only had 5 eggs.  Apparently 2 of the others were not proper eggs?! and the final one was immature.

I'm going back tomorrow at 12 noon for transfer.  Anyone know what determines when you go back for ET?  Just that I'm back tomorrow and Kath Friday so wondering whether there's a reason - is it something to do with the embryo's dividing or maturing?  Perhaps mine look a bit old?!!

Fingers crossed they still look good tomorrow   

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies.  I hope we all get some good news this year.


----------



## kara76

laura

2 out of 5 is good hunni

the reason you are going back for transfer tomorrow is because you have 2 and those 2 are better off inside you than is a peti dish, the reason they will do a day 3 transfer for kath is because she has more embryos to chose from and on day 3 they will be able to pick the best embryos for transfer, you don't have this option so the best bet is to transfer asap and get them back where they are meant to be

it has nothing to do with them looking odd at all and my most successful time was with 2 x day 2 embryos

good luck hunni


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara, that makes me feel better.  I'll be glad to have them back!

What should I be doing once they've transferred?  Do I still need to drink loads of water, keep my tummy warm and eat protein?  I did pineapple juice last time around. 

getting fed up of the cyclogest already!! Have to do back door until after ET.  First time I've ever done anything back door lol  

What's everyone up to this evening?  DH has the footie on tv so I'm catching up on FF on the sofa....


----------



## kara76

don;t use direct heat on your tummy, if you want use a pillow

water is always important, if its gona work it will


----------



## miriam7

well done on your 2 laura dont forget you only need 1 for your dream .. im not totally sure what makes them decide when to put them back but i think as you dont have many embryos the best place for them is back with you ...if you have quite a few they do tend to grow them on a bit... i had 11 eggs colllected 10 fertilised but only 5 were useable after 3 days ...good luck for morning


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on the fertilisation girls.

Laura, I had 2 day transfers when we only had 1 embryo both times and a 3 day transfer when we had 5, so when there's nothing to chose from there's no reason to hang on as they're better off in your womb than in the incubator.  Good luck xxx

Scouse, I'm fine thanks, trying to keep fit yeah


----------



## kara76

**** i am mad

ive been chatting with a mate via msn and she has just said that the nhs shouldn;t fund treatment like mine!!!!! yet says they should fund cancer and heart disease caused by smoking because you can die from that


----------



## miriam7

what an idiot obviously aint got a clue what its like to have trouble conceiving


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a quickie as things a bit manic in my world at the moment  

well done kath and laura.. you will both be pupo by the weekend  

kara.. sorry but your friends attitude is awful.. its like i was told in work i was not allowed time off as "i had chosen to have the treatment" !!! yeah right you would chose it wouldnt you   

Ems -- glad  you liked your book huni, anything i can do to help i will xx

Andi-- thanks for your support xx

Moth, miriam, crazy, scouse, deb, kelly and all you lovely lovely ladies


----------



## kara76

funny enough she is no longer a friends

i told her i would never tell her anything anymore and she didn;t like that, of course she has 2 kids!!!

****ing *****, im use to losing friends over this, i dont mind a difference of opinion but she has no idea of what i and others have been through


----------



## miriam7

sorry kara   some people just dnt understand    popsi you watching bb?


----------



## kara76

just goes to show what we are up against isn;t it


----------



## miriam7

yep ignorant people ... who will never know cos they aint been here


----------



## kara76

this is why our fertility or should that be infertility friends are so special


----------



## popsi

kara.. yes we are special to each other, i've always said we are lucky to have one another and also we have found friends for life through this awful situation we are in x


----------



## kara76

we sure have and we all have a bond


----------



## miriam7

yes at least some good has come out of it


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for your scan today miriam  

Good luck for your et today  laura   

Im of to bed now girls spk swn have a good day everyone hugs emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## banksy1

Good luck Laura for your ET today, can you tell me what happens and is it painful, as miriam said it only takes one.  

Good luck miriam on your scan.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck miriam for your scan today . 
good luck laura on your et hope it goes well. 

hi to everyone else hope your all ok.

xx


----------



## kara76

good luck miriam for your scan and laura for your transfer


----------



## deblest

Oooh good luck miriam for ur scan (bet there's 2 he he  )

Good luck laura for your et and good luck to kath for urs tomorrow    

Looks like ur on a mission again kara - kudos to u hun  

 to everyone else.  How are we all?


----------



## kara76

hiya deb how are you?

i really must get my bum in gear

its our 4th wedding anniversary today


----------



## deblest

I feel a bit crappy - if i was a man i'd be dead now lol

Apart from that i can't complain really.  Been really busy - need a break really bad  

Booked my concert tickets yesterday which gave me a boost.  Going to see slipknot in cardiff in dec - look out mosh pit here I come with loads of stress to relieve   ha ha ha


----------



## kara76

wow moshing will help loads

im being really lazy today


----------



## deblest

I'm being lazy too.  I'm sure I've got loads to do but my brain just won't register today.  So if my brain says no it cant be that important can it (that's my justification anyways ha ha).

Laze away hun - I think ur brain needs a rest more than anyones


----------



## Queenie1

happy anniversary kara.

my dh is a slipknot fan he is planning on going to concert and i think metallica as well are playing in cardiff sometime.


----------



## kara76

i better get dressed girls

and attempt some house work lol


----------



## deblest

Metallica in Cardiff - omfg.  When?  They are my absolute favourite.  I know they in O2 in London in Sept for a fanclub special and I cant go  

If you get the dates you HAVE to let me know - pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Queenie1

will do i'm not really sure if it is metallica or another band. will find out off dh when he gets home. i'm not into this type of music at all.


----------



## deblest

Happy Anniversary Kara


----------



## deblest

Right then girlies I better skadoosh and try do some work.  Will pop back on later to check in   to all

byyyyyyyyye


----------



## Scouse

[fly][/fly]HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KARA

Miriam can't wait to hear your news! Best of luck X
Debs you sound pretty stressed at moment - have a good drink tonight and let it go above your head!

Laura and Kath besof luck for et!
Everyone else hope you are doing well. Andi, Popsi, Kelly ?
Eb hope you are feeling better?


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies my scan went well we even saw a heartbeat   i have it recorded on phone


----------



## kara76

did you get a pic?

so do you get another scan in 2 weeks?

well done


----------



## miriam7

sorry my neices have been here ... yep i have another 3 pics to add to my big photo frame


----------



## ebonie

So glad miriam ur scan was good hun one strong healthy heartbeat brilliant


----------



## miriam7

yep just the one beating away  lol  you feeling better today ?


----------



## Scouse

Miriam that's great news!    Congratulations You!


----------



## banksy1

Miriam fantastic news . Well done.


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Miriam


----------



## Scouse

Well ladies I'm feeling quite proud of myself............. a friend who has been 'trying' for 6 months (if only hey?) has just rang to say she's pregnant.  I congratulated her and it was genuine and even better I don't feel resentful or jealous or any negative feelings!
I feel like I'm making progress!


----------



## Laura36

Well done Miriam, great news.

Happy anniversary Kara - what have you got planned for celebrating?

Had my ET at 12.30pm ish today. It was very quick and completely painless - actually couldn't feel a thing which was great as when I had IUI it hurt quite a bit. Got a pic too which is great.
The embryologist said I had 2 lovel embryo's and told me lots about there screening processes etc but I can't remember most of that.  One was a 4 cell and the other a 3 cell (which looked like it was about to become 4).  Sounds good to me but I'm not very knowledgeable about it!?

I met my sister after for some lunch which was good then came home and fell asleep on the sofa for an hour  

I am back in work tomorrow, wasn't really sure about taking time off - not sure it makes much difference given my job is desk based.  Just need to avoid getting stressed out I guess.  

Test date is 13th September - seems like ages away. 2WW here we come!  

Kath - good luck for yours tomorrow I'm sure you'll be fine.  And it'll be good to have someone on the 2WW at exactly the same place.


----------



## miriam7

well done laura   glad et went well ..wishing you the best of luck and sticky vibes       kara i cant send my video as the file is to big to send


----------



## banksy1

Glad everything went well today,I am looking forward for tomorrow. Nice to be with someone on the 2ww we can share symptoms (if any) and give each other pma.


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations laura really pleased for you. 

well done miriam great news on your scan. 

miriam do you have to have another scan before the 12 week scan

good luck kath for your et tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

laura well done, your embryos sound prefect for day 2 hun

im off out now


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well done on being PUPO Laura, take it easy and do what you feel comfortable with

miriam -- well done on your scan huni, thanks for the text too , you must be elated now, but you still take it easy too x  

Kara.. happy anniversay to you and Luke huni .. enjoy your special evening 

Andi .. hows the healthy eating going ? i not been too bad but had some wine , not done any excersise tho as been too busy with other things, and i have also put my back out at the bottom and its agony at the moment!! .. hope your feeling ok 

scouse.. deb... moth... kath and all you other ivf wales girls out there 

well as for me .. well i am fuming with ivf wales !! dh rung them today to ask when i would be told if i was on the dhea or the placebo as we could not remember how many weeks they said, well firstly the nurse had no idea <no surprise there as they seem to have very little knowledge of the trial at all>, then she asked Janet Evans who said that we would be told when the trial was completely over .. when at the moment there are 30 paitents completed it and over 100 on the trial so may not hear for a year or two !!! this is not what we were lead to believe at the time at all.. so now i have no idea if i have taken dhea and if taking the real stuff now will harm me in any way.. and as usual the hospital are simply not interested <sorry girls who are there but my faith in them has been totally and utterly destroyed now by todays events> !! dh is absolutely bouncing about it also !! so i in limbo now, i helped them with their stats/trial etc and now they just dont give a 

ok enough of a rant

cya all later xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Laura I was there the same time as you!! How mad! I got there at 11.15am and another girl was in the waiting room with me on her own...Was that you?

Sarah


----------



## kara76

popsi i don't blame you hun, i think you should know

im gona pm you


----------



## miriam7

sorry pospi that is c##p ...they agreed to tell you in a certain time thats really unfair


----------



## Scouse

Popsi I think I would put it in writing - they will find it harder to ignore than a phone enquiry , especially if you cc letter to as many people as you can. Good luck


----------



## popsi

To be honest scouse.. i can't be bothered anymore, i just wanted to know what i had been pumping into my body for the last 4 months !! but me and DH have talked about it and decided we have left that stage of our lives behind us now and are moving forward to a very positive future and a family in other ways that we will love and adore as much if not more than is i had given birth to them, we did not even go for our follow up as did not want to go back to the hospital again, so i guess we live and learn and then move on stronger than ever x

thanks for all your support girls .. sorry if i have offended anyone, but everyones experience are different x


----------



## miriam7

dont be silly pops you havent offended anyone .. it is unfair they wont tell you and expect you to wait to find out.. im so glad you are happy to move on... you will get your family and you will make a wonderfull mum


----------



## popsi

thanks miriam.. it means a lot to hear you say that


----------



## miriam7

thats ok i mean it   i would still complain tho as you waited to start tx cos of the trial and now they expect you to wait to see what you were taking which isnt what you were told   i wonder if karas got drunk at her meal tonight


----------



## popsi

I so hope she has had a really good night, she deserves it so much x


----------



## miriam7

yep i hope they have had a fab night ... all she seems to do is work bless her


----------



## popsi

i know.. and she so supportive to us all too, she is a special person <sorry kara we saying nice things about you while your away>


----------



## miriam7

lol i bet her ears are burning


----------



## deblest

Just a quickie to say   to miriam on ur big fat heartbeat - whoop whoop!  U must be ecstatic (i gave one of those involuntary excited giggles when I read ur post).  So exciting.

Well done laura on et - sticky vibes to you hun    

Good luck kath on ur et today - sticky vibes to you too    

Heres hoping to a room full of pupo's   

Popsi - I am so gutted for you that even now you still aren't getting answers from the clinic.  It is so wrong.  I'm sure if you want them our resident counsellor   will point you in the right direction.

Kara - I hope you and DH had a super-fab evening hun - u both deserve it and more  

Scouse - well done to you hun on ur pma I know its hard but god don't it feel good when you get there lol

Queenie, ebonie, andi, and anybody else I've missed


----------



## kara76

aww girls thanks

i am quite disgusted that they couldnt tell you popsi

last night was night and yep i drank too much and feel a little crap today


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Deb and you are right - I do feel good today!  I feel I've moved on and so much calmer!  (I'm so scared to type that incase it all falls apart again   ) But at the moment feeling very positive and rested!

Popsi just think, when the deign to divulge this info, you will already be a mummy and have your baby!   Doesn't that sound magical!

Kara glad you enjoyed your night out and sorry you bit ruff  today - you need to practise more  
How are all you PUPO ladies - Kelly, Laura & Sarah and evryone else!
Miriam are you believing you're a 'mummy in the making' yet?
Lve to everyone else X


----------



## kara76

scouse when is baseline mate?


----------



## ANDI68

It's a poor show Popsi, you have such a great outlook and always focus on a positive when things get you down.  Wish I could adopt that attitude.

Great for your Scouse, it's good that you can genuinely feel that way.  As time has gone on for me my attitude to others has actually worsened  

How are the PUPO girls, my apologies for addressing you both together.

How's things Miriam, still on cloud 9 or is it sinking in a bit now?

Glad you had a good night Kara ... did the new underwear pay off?  

Where has Spooks gone?


----------



## kara76

nah the underwear didn't pay off lol,


----------



## popsi

kara.. glad  you had a good time, did you have scrummy food is sure looks nice on the website   thanks so much for all your advice huni x

andi .. i am not always positive lol.. i have bad days too, but we are both genuinely excited with what the future holds, i seen an adoption at work yesterday and i was so excited thinking this will be us soon  .. how are you feeling love x

scouse .. your comment made me   &   at the same time, what a lovely lovely thought, hows the dr going  

Miriam .. what you up today?

Emma - hope your ok hun, have you made any of the recipes from the book i sent you yet... remember if they are nice i am coming for tea with you soon  , hope your feeling a bit better

kelly, deb, moth, and everyone else love to you all 

well i have a lovely day off today but cant to out as stranded in house as we having new drive built lol.. to get out we have to climb over neighbours wall and i have really hurt my back so will not be doing any climbing lol ! so done a little light cleaning and think i will made some wedding invitations now too


----------



## kara76

popsi hun it will be you soon

i think i better get my wii fit out, i was gona start jogging


----------



## banksy1

Good afternoon everyone,

Hope you are all ok, well they transfered  2 x 8 cells eggs, but may not have any to freeze they said they will write to me and let me know?? I thought that they phoned you, but never mind. 

Hope all is ok with everyone, its my last day of my holiday today so I am just going to lie on the sofa and chill and enjoy the day.


----------



## kara76

well done kath

you are now pupo woo hoo


----------



## Scouse

Hi Kara baseline 3/09 - just waiting for the witch as I know she's lurking! How are doing today?  

Andi maybe cos I've been trying for sooooooo long now - half the nation has become pregnant before me!  :'    (Just have to accept it - but it's my turn soon!  

Kath congrats on being PUPO!  You back to work Monday too?


----------



## kara76

i bet af won't be long at all

i had a faint line on the opk today, im so tired. I wanted to start and get fit today but im shattered and have 4 days in work ahead of me


----------



## ebonie

Kara i am sorry its late  

Popsi ~Im sorry the way the hospital have treated you hun  

Andi~I love ur ticker looks really good made me laugh, How r u hun 

Miriam ~Hows the sickness today? Are you still looking like ur going to do a workout with them on 

Scouse ~ I think u need to get miriam to do a af dance for you she dances fab 
I really hope it will be your turn soon hun i know exactly what u mean about half the nation gettting pregnant    

Laura ~Hows our pupo lady doing ??   

Kath glad ur et went good today hun mm i would have thought they would have phoned you as well hun but hey ho ur only going to need them embys for future siblings as ur little ones are in ur belly for the next nine months  

Deblest~Hows things hunnie are you doing anything nice with your weekend?? 

Sarah ~wishing you the very best hun    

Spooks ~How Are you feeling hun ?? 

mmm i think i need to get writing down peoples names on here as it is getting so busy  and my mind 
is crap at remembering  
Hugs to anyone i have missed sorry  
love ebonie xx


----------



## kara76

ebonie thanks hun

i have just raided the kitchen and found no chocolate but i have found a choc cookie mix so im gona give it a go with marg and no butter (i haven't got butter lol )


----------



## ebonie

pmsl kara mm do the mixture need butter hun migh taste a bit weird with out lol 
send luke to the shop for you for some  scrummy chocalate hun


----------



## kara76

luke is in work boo boo

they should be cooked in 15mins


----------



## ebonie

Aww what time do he finish kara!!


----------



## kara76

he should be home at 6ish


----------



## ebonie

ohh lol
u having a drink tonight kara or do u still feel rough after last night ??


----------



## kara76

got none is the house and skint now


----------



## ebonie

Aww so its detoxing for you  
Have u got any drifts planned kara??
Hvae u checked ur cake dont want to burn it


----------



## kara76

yeah going drifting next weekend woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

lol sounds good i hope the weather is good for you !!!
Where to is it ??


----------



## kara76

the one next weekend is in somerset then there is one local at pembrey on the 21st September


----------



## ebonie

Ohh ur inundated with them this month kara are you going to meet karen when ur at somerset ??

How is she and ravan doing ?


----------



## kara76

yeah karen is gona come and watch with her kids, she had her scan and has one little one

ravan is good but has been suffering with bad morning sickness


----------



## ebonie

AWW that will be nice kara to meet with karen and she can see you in action  
im glad things are good with karen  
aww i hope it starts to go soon  

will u stay there the weekend kara ??


----------



## kara76

we will go up on the friday and camp and maybe stay the saturday we are not sure yet


----------



## ebonie

Sounds good who will have rex ?


----------



## kara76

nah we will leave rex, he will just be a pain really so my parents will look after him

so hun hows tricks with you?


----------



## ebonie

Ok cant wait till next weekend either im off on a hen weekend yippeee were of to torquay cant wait to go a weekend of fun with the girlies


----------



## kara76

omg i bet that will be wild


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i think it will be there are a few nutters going lol i think there is 15 of us altogether and now darren have been he will tell is the best places to go  best pubs i mean


----------



## kara76

wow sounds fun

my cookies are well nice


----------



## ebonie

lol and with out butter   
ill be back soon just going to sort some washing out


----------



## kara76

i have to go and cook

i have a friend on my mind and i haven;t heard from her today and now im worried, she thinks she could be losing her baby


----------



## ebonie

aww no i really hope she dont     that she will be ok how far gone is she ?


----------



## kara76

she is around 8/9 weeks i think, the baby still has a heart beat but its slow


----------



## ebonie

ohh i really hope that she is ok     

have she gone to the hopspital today ??


----------



## kara76

i haven't got a clue what is happening with her today

its so sad that this is part and parcel of infertility, i will of course update when i hear

i know im praying for her


----------



## ebonie

aww thankyou kara yip it is isnt it so bloody cruel  
what u cooking for food ??
I havent a clue what to have yet !!


----------



## kara76

im gona do curry and chips

i have just repainted my nails more cause i can't be bothered to take it off for work lol


----------



## popsi

just a quickie... oh no kara thats awful.. i am now wondering if its someone we all know, if so please send them our love   i hope it will be ok for them x


Em - hope your practising your drinking this weekend ready for next weekend.. you will have a fab time xx


----------



## ebonie

lol easier than stripping them kara 

lol i think i wil lay of the drink this weekend unless i get talked in to having a bottle lol


----------



## kara76

i have just screwed up my nails now lol

better go and cook dinner and sod the nails i will sort them later


----------



## ebonie

lol kara so u need to strip them now lol
ok hun


----------



## Laura36

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok today.  Kara - sorry to hear about your friend, hope it's not bad news.

Sarah - it was me in the waiting room yesterday!  DH couldn't come with me so I felt a bit like billy no mates  .  Everytime I saw one of the nurses they asked if I was on my own.  I think you were in just before me.  My appt was 12 noon but I always get there early just in case.

Kath - well done on your 2 precious embies!  Take it easy over the weekend.  By Monday you'll already be on day 3 of the 2WW.

I decided last night that I would take a few days off work.  I've been working there nearly 2 and half years but never had any sick.  So felt a bit bad but think it's more important to give my embies a good chance to stick.  I'm gonna stay off until mid/end next week I think.  This morning I slept & slept until about 12 noon, must have needed it.


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone

congrats on your et today kath you get plenty of rest. 

kara sorry to hear about your friend i hope she is alright.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## miriam7

took me ages to catch up then .. you have all been busy chatting lol ...kara i hope your freinds ok.. thats real sad    well im feeling strange dont fancy a takeaway tonight i want a sheppards pie anda load of peas so i have been to tescos lol


----------



## ebonie

That is strange for you miriam and bb is on eviction night  
Ive been playing on the wii sonic and the secret rings lol its great fun but jack is kicking my ****


----------



## kara76

i have that game too

me and luke have fallen out!!!!


----------



## ebonie

Ohh sorry kara   i hope you make it up  
If you wanna talk im here for you hun


----------



## KellyG

hiya girls just a quickie we are going to tenby for a long weekend, i feel as if my mind isnt my own anymore im fed up of the negative thoughts and of course i hate not controlling my body and my LIFE!!!

Take care of each other ladies and i will see you tuesday dont keep talkin for ages i will have loads to catch up on other wise hehe loves ya lots mwah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

he is just being a knob lol, we will be fine. I just didn't wana a house full tonight and he got grumpy

kelly have fun, im working all weekend


----------



## ebonie

I just read on ** that u was going to tenby lol have a fab time hunnie it will do u the world of good and it will pass the time for you love emm axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Men can be such ba-t-rds some times cant they


----------



## ebonie

Where you all to im on my own


----------



## popsi

helooooo i here


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi   i have company   How r u ??


----------



## popsi

i am ok .. other than have put my back out so in agony !! but not complaining i ok, hows you hun


----------



## miriam7

im here too lol just cooking my grub ! kara kick hois ****! i used to love sonic   popsi hope your back gets better nothing worse than that


----------



## popsi

miriam.. hiya  , enjoy your healthy eating moment.. i used to love sonic too


----------



## ebonie

Ohh sorry u have put ur back out popsi u need to give    a rest or just get j to do more work


----------



## ebonie

Are u on grape juice popsi


----------



## popsi

lol.. emma chance would be a fine thing the way i am feeling lol 

yes having a little grape water now lol .. what about you


----------



## ebonie

lol grape juice enjoy hun i have one bottle here but not opened it 
im so so bored


----------



## popsi

open it then lol good for boredom


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah true jack will be going to sleep i might open it then but then again i did say i was havinga drin free weekend


----------



## popsi

lol.. i say that every week ems, BB on now i want lisa to go


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah i just turned it over i dont care who goes not bothered about either of them


----------



## miriam7

you got that right pops ..moment! lol  open yr wine emma   me too i want sarah to stay for final ..lisa had done ok already


----------



## ebonie

Davina looks rough tonight whats up with her hair


----------



## popsi

she has looked awful this series, at least she not got an bin bag on tonight !!! she needs to sack the stylist i know that


----------



## ebonie

I think her hair is rough tonight   yeah i agree with you popsi 

I know why i am feeling snappy tonight and ****** off i think my af is coming i wish she would come proper though cause its doing my head in being like this


----------



## popsi

i think we need one of miriam's special dances for you em


----------



## ebonie

lol its there but taking its time to go full flow been like it a couple of days yeah i do lol


----------



## popsi

miriam where r u and your dances !!!! hope it arrives soon huni its horrible when its just lurking about doing your head in


----------



## ebonie

lol its doing my moods no good either lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i will do one now im just eating my tea  god i hope rex goes first next week


----------



## miriam7

come on you cow lol


----------



## ebonie

I love ur dances miriam they are fabolous thank you for it so funny


----------



## miriam7

took me ages it better work lol i couldnt find george bush tho


----------



## ebonie

Lol i think u have lost george bush miriam


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Where is everyone today  , it very quiet !!

Ebonie - how is your wine  , and how are you feeling xx

Kara - hows the opk's today hun, how is your friend   

Andi - hows the healthy eating going 

Scouse - hope your ok and the DR is not too horrid for you 

Lots of love to everyone else, i going to chill a bit now, still in agony with back   not happy !! i want to do so much stuff and cant


----------



## ANDI68

And, what did you do to hurt your back?

I'm healthy eating still and hoping I'm not eating too much    Went out for a meal last night with work, had salmon but too much wine.

I went for a long walk to my Mam's earlier, she asked me to put perm curlers in her hair.  Anyone every done this?  I was awful, I did the top some shape and then we had to take them out and blow dry and tong instead, her hair was too short for me to get a grip, that was my excuse anyway ... the truth is I wasn't very good at it.  Flipping heck how frustrating! 

The sun eventually showed through the clouds today.  What has everyone been up to?


----------



## popsi

Andi, I did not do anything really just got out of the chair on tuesday night and was in agony, i think it could be sciatica <sp??>

Your doing good with your healthy living hun, i been really good all week but actually had fish and chips out today as I went shopping with my mum .. but only had small salad for tea so i not gonna had a drama over it as it was my main meal of the day lol


----------



## miriam7

it is quiet today ...maybee everyones been enjoying the tiny bit of sun.. i made jeff mow the lawns   i have been feeling really ill today i have resorted to drinking ginger cordial its vile but made me feel a bit better   hope everyones ok


----------



## ANDI68

Oh poop Miriam, you have a few more weeks of this yet.

And, have you suffered with it before?  Why don't you visit a chiropractor, see what they say?


----------



## popsi

miriam.. ginger biscuits are good too. and taste yummy  

and - i going for smear on tuesday so will chat with the doctor whilst i am there if still the same


----------



## ANDI68

Ooops And you did say


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls   ive just been chilling with a bottle of wine!  Jack is over my sisters my neice was nagging for him to sleep over there  
Ohh i am watching (last choir standing) two welsh ones in the men won but ohh bless they are good  

Ginger biscuits sound the way to go miriam with ur tea


----------



## popsi

andi --- r u  looking on ebay at the moment and asking about cards ??


----------



## ANDI68

LOL yep it's me


----------



## miriam7

i couldnt even drink my cup of tea today so thats coffee and tea i have gone off ...i have been eating ginger biscuits and the cordial and wearing my sickness wrists bands...they dont seem to be working very much ...i really hope it wears off after 3 months or im doomed


----------



## ANDI68

Has it put you off burgers and **** Miriam?


----------



## ebonie

aww bless miriam i hope it do wear of hun its horrible when u feel sick but are not beng sick !! 
is anyone else feeling very warm in their houses tonight im boiling hot


----------



## popsi

emma .. its boiling tonight, could it be we are warmer as we have been on the grape water  , how are you hun


----------



## ebonie

Mmmm maybe it is the grape water quite tasty as well but i have a slight headache i think its the heat  
Im good and my af is full flow or so it seems so far anyway i think miriams dancing worked wonders on it


----------



## miriam7

no andi i gave up **** weeks ago not gone of burgers yet tho i fancy a mcdonalds! its the wine keeping you warm girls lol


----------



## ANDI68

A pot of pineapple cottage cheese is keeping me company.  DH gone to bed as working again tomorrow   feel really guilty as since I gave up my okish paid job to do a 'not worth getting out of bed' and 'could earn more on the sick' job.  I must try and be more productive tomorrow ... may even change the bed


----------



## kara76

i say go on the sick lol

my nephew has ran rings round us tonight


----------



## ebonie

how old is ur nephew kara ??
How is ur friend kara


----------



## kara76

my nephew is scared of the ****ing monsters in the attic!!!!so is now up with us

my friend has been in touch and goes for another scan on monday but its not sounding like good news


----------



## Laura36

sorry about your friend Kara, hopefully it will be ok.  My sister has a friend who was told she'd miscarried and was told to go in for D&C.  When she went in they did one final scan and picked up a heartbeat!  

agree with you ladies, it's boling hot.  DH & I couldn't sleep last night, lots of tossing & turning.  And I'm not on the grape juice either!

DH is out with his mates tonight so I'm vegging in front of the tv.


----------



## miriam7

my puters connection is playing up tonight   i do hope your freinds baby will be ok kara my sis in law bled heavy with my neice and she was fine   how are you laura are you managing to keep sane


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam,
Yep, so far I'm not really thinking too much about symptoms etc just trying to stay really positive.  I think last time when I had IUI I remember being pretty sure it wouldn't work from the start so this time I'm making a big effort to be really positive and believe it will work!  

I did have a sharp pain today but don't know what that was?!

Sorry you are feeling so sick - but at least it's a positive reminder of being pg!  Hopefully it won't last the whole 1st trimester though.


----------



## Laura36

I'm looking for a pair of orange knickers online - any ideas girls?


----------



## miriam7

only 1 place to try ...ebay!  as long as i dont feel sick for the whole 7 months left i dont mind ... keep up the pma


----------



## ebonie

Laura i was reading a thread on here about orange knickers u might want to read it 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154260.msg2392823#msg2392823
and also they said there is a sale on in lasenza 5 for £12 online get searching hun lol


----------



## Scouse

Miriam sorry you are sill feeling rough...........but it's just your baby reminding you he/her is there!  If you had no symptoms you would be worried!  But I do hope it eases off!

Ebonie how you doing?  Who won last Choir standing?  I watched first prog then dh suprised me and took me out to eat and pictures!
I wondering if to buy some orange underwear.......even if its just to keep pma up during the dreaded 2ww!

Laura are you going to?  Hope the 2ww is dragging!  Keep your chin u girl!  (That is something 
my grandmother used to say!) 
Andi you sound very dedicated to getting fit!  I've already planned if this cycle fails (WHICH IT WON'T  ) I'M  joining the new JJB that's opening in Sept!

Popsi hope you got some sleep...........I haven't slept for about 3 nights, feel like I'm dropping!  I have a vry good physi and chiro if you need a number ??(one Cardiff and one Newport) 

Kara - FF very own Superwoman..........how you doing?  Bit tired after chasning nephew round.

Well I'm off to a party this afternoon so wish you a happy Sunday X  

PS I know I seem to be repeating myself from last month - but could you start an AF dance for me.  I have baseline test Wed and she has't turned up on time AGAIN!


----------



## kara76

laura

i did the orange thing once lol

scouse typical af, don;t panic hun mine has arrived he day before baseline before

anyone feels the time is flying, its omg september tomorrow

i managed to find an email address online and have email the con im seeing on the 2nd and hoping for a reply, if its the right email that is lol


----------



## miriam7

heres a dance for you scouse so you can say


----------



## heleychamp

Hi girls, hope you don't mind if i join you, i had my 2nd ivf attempt at ivf wales this month got bfn 17th aug   I didnt join in here when i registered as i went straight on to the 2ww thread which was a brilliant help. I did think it would be lovely to have the support of people close by but trying to keep up on one thread when your going slowly insane on the 2ww is hard enough never mind two threads x lol
I'm just about ready to go in for my follow up appointment to see about my fet i think! we have 9 frosties so hopefully they'll explain what comes next.
Any advice much appreciated as i really have no idea whats in store, thankyou thankyou Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya helen an welcome

ive had 3 fet so any advice ask away

i personally feel like shotting myself atm, im fed up


----------



## miriam7

to the board helen ...im the same can only keep up on 1 thread  i have a bfp of a natural frozen transfer so theres definetly hope for you  kara whats the matter hunny why you p'd off


----------



## kara76

men well a man, crikey i couldn't cope with anymore than one

i am feeling well insercure and well lets just say he doesn't help, i got****ng pmt mid cycle or what


----------



## miriam7

lol we all have off days ...dont worry   sort him out!


----------



## kara76

seems im having an off few weeks

he just doesn't understand, ive told him i might go away for a few days!!!!yeah right


----------



## miriam7

sometimes blokes are d##k heads ... im off out for an hour to visit mate be back on after


----------



## kara76

take no notice of me girls

im just fed up and tired


----------



## popsi

kara hun .. sorry to hear your feeling like this, ivf is a real tough road and a rocky one sometimes, as it takes over our lives, more the females than the men as we get all the drugs etc .. its simply not an easy time, when you said about going away for a few days maybe it would be good if you and Luke could go somewhere together, just the two of you to have some "us" time together, i know when we went to London it did us the world of good and we became the happy fun loving couple we were before all the tx started... just a thought huni x 

lots of love to everyone else no time for personals .. cya all later x


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  

welcome helen to this mad thread lol  im wishing you loads of luck in ur tx hun  

kara~men can be such   sometimes i think a few days awaay will do u the world of good   

popsi hows ur back hun??

miriam are you feeling any better today hun ??


----------



## popsi

ebonie- its blo$dy awful !!! no better at all and annoying me   

how are you hun


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

How are you, have you heard anything else from adoption agency yet hun, I wish you all the luck in the world, we got our 4th SW visit tomorrow afternoon for H/S.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing fine.

good luck all

take care 

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Hiya Crazybabe

No news yet but Dh rung them last week and they said the person dealing with the inital interest forms and arranging for sw to visit before prep course was on leave, but she assured DH that there was not a problem and we may not hear for a few weeks but should be on the course in November   but i not counting my chickens just yet so to speak about november .. so if i on it it will be a bonus

Good luck for your visit tomorrow, your well on the way now to gettting your forever family, you must be so excited now

Love 

Andrea x


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi maybe u should go see a chiropracter hun  

Good news crazybabe u are well on the way hun


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

Yes we are getting excited now, but as you said don't want to count our chickens yet, we are going to ask SW how we have done so far when you see her tomorrow, there is loads we want to do to plan ready, like decorating etc, but it's the not knowing is difficult to plan anything really, who are you going with LA or VA.

speak soon

Hi Ebonie - How are hun, what have you been up to, it's ages since I spoke to you, hopw all is well

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

ebonie - going to see doctors on tuesday if not better, he may refer me to the physio there.. it will be free then lol.. so try that first, if no joy will pay

crazybabe - at moment with LA if we have no problems with them probably stick to that, see after inital visit i guess, i know what you mean about wanting to do stuff too, we the same, but we are decorating at the moment, going to do spare room out in pale cream so will be ok whatever happens, just add the childrens bits to it later


----------



## ebonie

AWw bless the both of you it is exciting when ur going through it it seems like a distance memory for me  now its like j have been here for ever


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

Welcome Helen - there is a very knowledgeable and welcoming load of peeps here so hope you have a comfy seat  

Sorry you are feeling so cra**y Kara - I can sympathise on the PMT from only I think DH would say I have it all month!!!

Miriam - sickness is such a good sign, hopefully only a few more weeks and it will go  

Popsi - hope your back is Ok.

Ebonie - Is your DS back in school soon - mine goes back on the 2nd,  it's been lovely to have him home but boy am I ready for him to go back to school!  

I took my last contraceptive pill tonight so AF should arrive sometime this week and the rollercoaster will be starting again....scary thought.... I am trying to feel positive about it though...


----------



## ebonie

Hello lola yeah he is back in school on the 3rd its flown by i dont like him going back


----------



## lola C

Don't you Ebonie?  It's our last day home tomorrow and I was hoping to meet up with a friend but I know what I'll be doing - heading off to the chemist for some 'full marks' - DS has headlice - not what you want really for the start of the school term and it's making me feel itchy!  

We stayed at a friends in the week and I think she needs a visit from Kim and Aggie - at least I think that's where he got them from


----------



## ebonie

Sorry i took so long answering you  
lol Ds is forever catching them lol i thought boys are easier in that department  

i am taking j to have his hair cut tomorrow and he has a earing test appointment in the afternoon then he is back on wednesday hes looking forward to it is ur lo going up to juniors??


----------



## ebonie

Hello pauline you stalker                            love emma xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

she does stalk shes always on here nosing lol


----------



## ebonie

lol mm i now know who u are following mir


----------



## miriam7

how are we all today ladies ? what crap weather again


----------



## ebonie

Hello miriam the weather is doing my bloody head in ive just come in i was soaked i had to tax the car take jack to have his hair cut and have his ears tested feed darrens pigeons which is on the mountain behind the house so i got soaking wet   im going to chill out for five before i cook food then got to work   How are you miriam


----------



## miriam7

im good but sicky icky lol you have been busy is jack ready to go back to school not long till your weekend away


----------



## ebonie

I have been really busy this afternoon  yeah not long yippe i cant wait its going to be good i just hope the weather is good!! And it will do darren good to have some male bonding time with J 

Aww bless are you still wearing them bands miriam 

Have anyone heard off [fly]Sally, Moth [/fly] ,Hope ur ok


----------



## miriam7

yep i sleep in them but need to buy kiddie ones as my wrists are so skinny ....kara you still waitng for your surge hun?


----------



## ebonie

[fly]MIRIAM[/fly]


----------



## miriam7

[fly]i can do it now emm lol [/fly]


----------



## ebonie

[fly]Well done miriam [/fly]


----------



## kara76

yeah im still waiting for the surge 

thinking of stepping up testing now to twice a day lol


----------



## miriam7

what day you on now ...maybee do early afternoon and evening


----------



## kara76

im testing at 3pm at the moment and getting a faint faint line so no surge at all

im on day 11 so im not expecting it for a while yet


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam and Em, I feel sick after your marquees.

Hope things improve for you soon Miriam.

Who is Pauline Em?  You've had a bit of a day then


----------



## popsi

Miriam and Emma... children please   LMAO !!! what r u two like

Em - you been busy today huni, how as J's hearing test 

Miriam - have you tried the biscuits with ginger hun

Andi - how are you, not the weather for getting out and being healthy is it

Kara - good luck with your testing, how are you feeling now huni

Love to everyone else.. 

Well as for me back still agony today so finally sucumbed to visiting the dreaded doctor and i have sciatica <sp> so have strong painkillers/anti inflammatory tablets now so hope that does the trick, if same i a month got to have scan, but he pretty certain it will be ok in a week or so


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaa im back

Had a lovely few days away but missed you lot awww

So can i have an update on everyone pleeeease 

xxx


----------



## ebonie

POpsi his ears were fine but she said to go back february as he has cattarh in both ears (fluid) just to make sure his earing is still ok .. im glad uv been to docs popsi about time to hun  

kelly hun did u enjoy ur weekend away ??  

kara hun   to you xxx

andi lol u get dizzy easy do u hun


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

had first consultation with janet evans today came out really confused, had SA done at the LWC via the spires hospital and we were told there were too many anitbodies and we would need icsi. took our results to app today and janet  told us there was nothing wrong with dh results.  really confused how one clinic can say you need icsi and another says no. any way janet is having another SA done so that they can have a look and decide i also have to have a scan next week.

queenie


----------



## miriam7

no wonder your backs been hurting popsi hope the pain killers help   if not you need a chiropracter its the only thing that sorts out jeff when he does his in work... andi68 pauline is my mum shes always nosing on here lol yesterday when i got up she said scouse is waiting for af dance   how you doing kelly hope you had a relaxing time 5 days till test day   queenie im sure janet knows what shes doing so dnt worry


----------



## kara76

queenie, i would see what comes back from the new SA test


----------



## kara76

popsi hun, i hope yur back starts to feel better soon


----------



## Queenie1

cheers girls,

hope u r all well, sorry to hear about ur back popsi
kelly glad to hear you had a good break where did you go.


----------



## kara76

queenie

so what happens now with you? do you need to go back for another appointment?


----------



## Queenie1

dh is having SA done on thursday. the only test i haven't had done was a scan so i'm having that done on monday. open evening is 17th sept. janet said we will get a tic app after that. think i will ask at scan do i need to make a app for results and where to go from there.


----------



## kara76

wow things will move really quick now


----------



## Queenie1

hope so, just really feel at a loss now. was all geared up to thinking we would need isci as that is what LWC said yet janet said they don't even test for anitbodies. just hope that things are done right and we don't end up wasting time doing other tx when it could be icsi.  just confused must be patient and wait to see what janet says. easier said than done- i'm an impatient person like thing s to be done asap. sorry for rant could go on all night wondering .


----------



## KellyG

lol queenie we are all impatient so your in the right place huni. i know its no comfort as ive had it said to me a million times but it will come around really fast


----------



## kara76

queenie

this can sometimes even change on day of egg collection is sperm either improve or get worst

i too an very impatient and its so hard when you have to wait

try and take it a step at a time


----------



## Queenie1

cheers for support girls,

how you feeling kelly not long to go.


----------



## KellyG

i do hope everything is ok with ur tx queenie   im ok thanks feeling great lmao


----------



## ebonie

Good morning girls   
I hope you all have a fab day what ever it is your doing !!!
Im off to bed soon im tired The sun is trying to peak through the clouds here there maybe hope for some sun    !!!


----------



## KellyG

Good morning, I'm taking josh to have his hair cut and get him a school coat, oh and do a load of washing seems as the sun is out  


all my cycle buddies have tested yesterday and today so i have also tested and i have 5   yes by the clinic's standard Ive tested early but tough Ive tested!!! yay for me! lets hope bubble and squeak stay woohoo


----------



## popsi

Kelly .. well done on your BFP i am very pleased for you, keep testing everyday now then ring clinic  

Eb - hope you have nice sleep, he sun showed up here for a bit to but we have had rain as well lol.. i off for a lovely smear now   .. defo coming back as a man next time

kara - hope your ok  

Love to everyone else x


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news kelly wayyah im so pleased for you hunnie    ^hugme ^
I had jacks hair done yesterday he was desperate to have it cut poor sod  

Popsi oh im sorry you have to have  a smear but its got to be done   and yeah i totally agree with you im coming back as a man next time to they get away with loads of things


----------



## kara76

kelly i knew you would be after all you have proven fertility well done you


----------



## KellyG

yay thanks girls it means alot fingers crossed... thanks for all the support


----------



## ebonie

Whats ur dh like kelly is he excited hun ??


----------



## KellyG

he is yes em he keeps looking at me funny lmao 

have you got all jacks school stuff?


----------



## ebonie

Lol aww bless him  

I have to get him a gym bag and a new winter coat but not getting the coat till lateish september he had a rain one from next which is good for this weather


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Well done kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Yay Kelly thats brill news    congratulations xxx

Hi everyone i'm back again, i finally phoned the hospital today to book my follow up appointment.... it's nearly 3 weeks now since our bfn, i just havent felt ready to move forward as yet but i should'nt have been so worried, the next available appointment isnt until 14th october!!! Anyway i spoke to Alex and he said it would be worth having a chat to the nurses about FET and turns out i can go straight in and see them to sort out some dates and treatment schedule etc straight after my next AF so have appointment now for 6th October.
It's the strangest thing though all the mixed up feelings you get, i've put off calling the clinic for a few weeks as i've felt quiet afraid to get back on the rollercoaster but here i am all excited with a huge smile on my face, full of hope again after one conversation    what's it all about? No doubt by the time October rolls up i'll be a nervous wreck. LOL xxx    Hope you're all well xxx Helen


----------



## kara76

well done on getting in to see the nurses

they don't call it a roller coaster for nothing, my plans change all the time, its madness


----------



## miriam7

well done kelly thats fab news.. im so pleased for you   hayley good for making the call ..fet might just work for you mine did


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Miriam thanks for your kind words but who's Hayley? this really must be the crazy girl thread !!! seems i'm in the right place x pmsl xxx


----------



## miriam7

god i must have pregnancy brain already   think i got helen and your username muddled up lol im of out for harvester with my mum and dad ..dnt know what to have tho i just want the salad


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Kara, i know could have been waiting for ages again if i'd had an appointment with the doctor.... it was only by chance that i mentioned to Alex that i knew what i wanted to do next and he said have a word with the nurses! I think sometimes alot of it's left to chance if you don't really know what your doing! oh well it's sorted now that's the main thing 
Also i was reading some past threads earlier and i think we share the same birthday, is yours 15th august?    Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

omg helen we do share the same birthday

girls i don't think i will be cylcing in nov i do think i will be having an op but won't know for sure til my appointment so thats around 6 months wait!


----------



## heleychamp

Miriam you must have pregnancy brain if youre choosing to eat salad! lol
Think the whole treatment thing makes us all nuts though.... take me for instance sitting here in work pondering for the last 5 mins about how on earth you can post a reply whilst you're sitting in the harvester? hmm i'm obviously missing something! an don't you dare say my brain!   Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

oh helen you are so gona fit in here lol


----------



## KellyG

hiya helen. i agree with kara you will fit in here hun!!  

will someone do me a nice comment on my profile pleeeeeeease


----------



## heleychamp

Kara is that the appointment your waiting for in Liverpool hun? what's it for exactly if you don't mind me asking


----------



## KellyG

oh yeah kara was ment to ask, exactly what will be the outcome of the biop?


----------



## kara76

the appointment in liverpool for an endo biospy to test for uNK CELLS and then i have an appointment to see mr griffiths at ivf wales on the 2nd oct t discuss the possibility of having another op to removed my clipped tube (this means along wait)

kelly the biospy will tell me if i do need steriods or not


----------



## Laura36

CONGRATULATIONS Kelly!!  That's such fab news - well done.....  So, you tested 4 days early!  I'm wondering whether I can make it through to 13th Sept of whether to test early. 
Do you mind me asking whether you had any symptoms during the 2WW?

It's Day 5 of the 2WW for me today.  Nothing to report except sore (.)(.) which I think is just the cyclogest as I've had that since day 2. 

Helen, welcome & good for you in getting an appt.  I've always found the nurses to be extremely helpful and quite willing to offer advice when needed.

Hi to everyone else. I don't think I've seen Kath or Sarah (my 2WW buddies) on here lately - where are you girls?!  Hope you're doing ok?

I've bought 2 pairs of orange knickers today - well, they are apricot colour which will have to do!


----------



## heleychamp

Ok then girls what's the big joke? it's because i asked about the harvester isn't it? i knew i should'nt have... pmsl xxx i'm not really that dull i just don't get it


----------



## kara76

laura

kelly was naughtie testing early and it really is best not too and there realy is no knowing til test date


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Just popping in to say to a quick hi  

Hope your all ok, welcome Helen and congratulations on getting back onto the tx rollercoaster   i think Miriam was telling you she was on her way to the harvester not there    but kara is right you will fit right in here

Kara - sorry that you may need an op huni, how are you feeling, silly question I know  , i guess if you think the worse if mr g is then happy with your tube and you dont need the op you will have a pleasant surprise, you know where I am for anything love, any news on your Friend   

Em - hope your ok and your cold has all gone now huni  , had my smear and she made me bleed quite a lot, so not happy as still a little bleeding and i had     all set up for tonight LOL.. oh well it will wait till tomorrow i guess lol

Love to everyone else, off to clear away and do a bit of work now before BB at 8pm

Andrea xx


----------



## heleychamp

Can't get off here now!!! Great i'm meant to close the shop at 6 be just my luck to get a customer now   Gotta go girls i'll log on later xxx
Kara honey as i've already started the stupidity trend, lol i'm not ashamed to ask could you explain a little more for me about your biopsy... 
              Helen aka stupid new girl ! pmsl xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi thanks hunni

at least i can save more money

helen i will explain more later, ive got to do some work and it might take a while


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone

sorry not been hear for a while, been busy with school.

Kelly well done you derserve it

Popsi hope ur back is better soon.

Helen good luck with your appointment

Laura I have not had any real symptoms either except sore (.)(.) too, and a little bit bloated, but thats coz I am drinking over 3L of fluid becuase they said I had fluid on my ovaries and could be a sign of OHSS.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Kelly. Congrats!


----------



## ebonie

Hello helen Lol you sound like you will fit in here just right hun   
Im the quiet one by the way!!!

Popsi damn  that nurse she must have been rough hun  omg nookys have been delayed for popsi   yeah hun ull have to wait till  tomorrow unless the bleeding stops lol no cahnce of me having any poor darren is in agony with his ribs hes off work all week i hope hes better soon


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

HIi

Well i am on day 5 of tww and i sort of feel a bit bloated and l do pre af. I woke up this morning in a panic that af was coming but its not...just feel bit strange. Trying not to sympton watch as like you guys i am taking so many tablets it could be cause by them.

Just keeping chilled. Had accupuncture yesterday and my pulse was very rounder...whatever that means 

Best of luck to everyone on tww and waiting treatment.

Sarah


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. who ever told you that you were the quiet one    , well tell Darren I also have a bad back and can manage it lol.. and they say women are supposed to  be the weaker sex .. yeah right LOL !!


----------



## ebonie

lol aww popsi i am the quietest one out you lot   i only speak when im spoken to


----------



## lola C

Hi all

Congratulations on you BFP Kelly    - but I hope you feel suitably admonished by kara for testing early!!!    It's great to have another positive result on the board - lets hope that babydust lingers by the bucket load 

Mm - harvester sounds good- though I have to agree - I wouldn't be going for the salad bar alone!

It was the first day back at school here for us and I went a bit mad after I dropped DS off, I washed, I ironed, I stripped a bed, did some more washing and more ironing (I had been selective about the housework for the last six weeks) made said bed up again, cleaned the bathroom and then collapsed in a heap just time for a quick cuppa with a friend before off up to school again....it's good to be back into routine again but I'm not doing that much housework again tomorrow that's for sure


----------



## KellyG

i feel absolutly great for testing early!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its my emotions after all 

laura i felt sickie since last wednesday but my mum said i first said it last tuesday, ive had naps throughout the weekend and my boobies are huge which is the cyclogest i also had af pains since ec but there really is no way of telling i thought it was all in my head lol dont worry hun it will come around really quickly xxx

thanks for all congrats xx


----------



## Scouse

Kelly HUGE CONGRATULATIONS - you are my third +ve this week!  Take it easy and enjoy being pregnant!
Sorry for no more personals but popping on with couple  of questions for you 'o wise people'........

1. AF arrived today, baseline in morning, is it likely that my lining will be thin enough to start stimms?

2. Are the scans in the outpatients of back in old clinic?

Sorry nt been around, between school, migraines etc - will catch up soon!
Hope you are all well?  X


----------



## KellyG

Thank scouse, not sure about your linning hun, the scans are in outpatients.

im watchin ps i love you, i cried all way thru the book and now im crying all way thru the film


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies im home just in time for big bro lol i had 2 bowls of salad then nachos followed by pasta which was vile    scouse im sure scans are at outpatients ... 2week waiters i had af pains too the same as kelly and sore boobs of the pessaries so i dnt think you can tell till test day


----------



## Scouse

KellyG said:


> Thank scouse, not sure about your linning hun, the scans are in outpatients.
> 
> im watchin ps i love you, i cried all way thru the book and now im crying all way thru the film


Me too Kelly and I wasn't pregnant and full of hormones!


----------



## KellyG

scouse i love all of cecelia aherns books and when the film came out i refused to watch it, the book is always better as they say, but its just so emotional, makes me think of my dh and how much i truly bloody love the sexy man


----------



## popsi

scouse... on my first tx my af arrived on the morning of baseline and all was ok on my scan so you should be ok, good luck for tomorrow x

kelly - i have the dvd but not watched it yet, want to but want to watch it without DH laughing at me crying lol


----------



## Scouse

Thanks for your prompt replies!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was getting little nervous that tx wasn't working!


----------



## KellyG

scouse i have heard alot of ppl gettin af just b4 baseline oh and popsi did lol 

popsi ive just had a proper break down and balled at mike telling him how much i love him blah blah i remember doing that just after i read the book bout 4 years ago lol have you read the book??


----------



## popsi

kelly .. no i have not read the book .. your making me too scared to watch the film lol


----------



## KellyG

lmao sorry it not as good as the book tho


----------



## ebonie

lol kelly is it that bad then the film ive never read the book or seen the film i think i need to try and get hold of them !!


----------



## KellyG

well i do cry at every little thing and when it comes to love (bleah) and dh i get all emotional and sad at sad things (im trying not to give anythin away)


----------



## ebonie

lol sounds a good one kelly i have heard about it i think   i will need to get them i shall get the book first..


----------



## popsi

thanks for not giving it away kelly


----------



## ebonie

Well girls a couple of days then i will be in torquay on a mad weekend with the girls   i cant wait


----------



## miriam7

lol your gunna be steaming emma bet u will be ill on sunday


----------



## KellyG

omg em you gona be drinking


----------



## popsi

no kelly.. emma will be the quiet sober one sitting down like a little angel


----------



## KellyG




----------



## ebonie

I know i am shocked that you girls think i will be getting drunk   im an angel  and yes popsi you have got me down to a tea in the corner a wall flower


----------



## KellyG




----------



## ebonie

You should see the dare cards we got   mm i dont know how many of them ill be doing they are quite bad


----------



## miriam7

pmsl yeah right i bet you bought them u liar


----------



## ebonie

LOL miriam i was going to buy dare cards but one of the girls beat me to it  
Hello girls how are you all today ?? I hope your all ok and have a brilliant day   hugs to you all love emmaxxxx


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, anyone about? it's me the clever one  just wanted you to know you've really started something now! the warehouse boys just called into my shop and i was telling them about 'the harvester incident' as it's now known... they thought it was ever so funny...hmmm    and apparently since my ivf treatment i've been and i quote 'a bit dizzy' and hahaha! one of them said 'nice but dim'. they did'nt get coffee  How rude! xxx


----------



## miriam7

lol i suppose i could of been on lap top at harvester but i doubt they have wireless   if your nice but dim ..i must have lost the plot with my brain .. my parents have just gone away and for the life of me i cant remember where they have gone


----------



## heleychamp

LMAO Miriam has lost the plot and her parents!!!     sorry hun but that tops mine xxx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i know im   im trying more ginger stuff this time its ginger and lemon tea its horrid i have had to put a massive spoon of honey in it


----------



## kara76

i would so love to be puking lol

well not much news from me, no surge yet


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

congratulations kelly on your bfp. 

hi helen and welcome


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
Well finally I'm going back to work tomorrow  .  Can't stay off forever although that would be lovely.
I have been really chilling out today - trying to make the most of it before work tomorrow.
No more symptoms so no idea what's going on in there  

How's everyone doing today?  Any news?

I feel like I've put on loads of weight this time around.  Nothing to do with the drugs I don't think, just that I treated myself to chocolate after every jab and can't stop eating!!!  Cake, chocolate, toast, take aways....  If this one doesn't work I'm joining the getting fit/healthy thread.


----------



## Scouse

cardifflaura said:


> If this one doesn't work I'm joining the getting fit/healthy thread.


And me!!!!!!!!!!!! Jining the new JJB in Cardiff but only after my 9 months pregnancy!    Does that sound positiv or what??

Went for scan today - all okay except they've lost my notes! Nurses bit stressed over it but it won't effect my tx so not too concerned! And I met the lovely 'Moth' 
It was lovely to meet you and wished I could have stopped for coffee and a chat!
Hope the rest of you are well!?
Kelly you stopped  yet? I wnt to cinema to see PS I love you.......Laughed and cried LOUDLY all the way through! 
Got to search NET for mum's birthday present but will pop back later X


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls  
 Miriam you have lost the plot hun  
How is the rest of you girls??
Well darren went to the hospital today i made him go this morning and he have broken two ribs and popped his rib cartlidge poor sod work for 6 weeks   hell be back earlier i can guarantee it   

Last one in work for me tonight thank god


----------



## miriam7

o god so he wasnt shamming then he really was in pain   hows he going to manage with j on the weekend?  scouse how did you know it was moth did they call her name


----------



## ebonie

Yeah  he is in pain i dont know but he will manage J is pretty good just hope he listens to him


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> Well darren went to the hospital today i made him go this morning and he have broken two ribs and popped his rib cartlidge poor sod work for 6 weeks  hell be back earlier i can guarantee it


I have great sympathy for Darren - I had a popped rib once and it was soooooooo painful! So cracked ribe too - he must be in agony! I prob missed it - but how did he manage that?

PS Moth I ended up back at theHeath this afternnon in A&E with one of my pupils! He fell during PE and his tooth snapped off in his lip!


----------



## KellyG

how did he do that em??


----------



## Scouse

miriam7 said:


> scouse how did you know it was moth did they call her name


It was the way she 'flutered' in!


----------



## ebonie

Well he was in work and the van was outside and his brother didn't put the van in to gear, And the hand brake dropped his brother was getting stiff out of the back of the van and it started moving so he shouted to Darren stop the van   his brother jumped out and tried to hold on to the back of the van it was heading to a brand new car   he came running around tripped over a scaffolding board somersaulted   (now Darren is 6ft 4 and build like a brick **** house),he the caught his trousers on a nail his trousers was down to his ankles   he banged in to a wall hurt his leg finger elbow and his ribs, But he still got up and caught the van   his brother was pi..ing himself laughing while still holding on to the van but he saved the day    this was a week ago yesterday...


----------



## Laura36

Scouse - I was thinking of joining the new JJB after my upcoming pregnancy of course ( ).  Although for only £9.95 per month I reckon there must be a catch - it's too cheap!


----------



## Scouse

He sounds a bit like an 'Irish Superman!'    No wonder his brother was       
But I bet he's in some pain..........and making the most of it


----------



## KellyG

omg em lmao poor darren, he seems to be like asuperhero, you will have to ask him to dress up for you


----------



## ebonie

pmsl he dont seem like a super hero at the moment i wish there was cctv there i would have loved to have seen it


----------



## Scouse

cardifflaura said:


> Scouse - I was thinking of joining the new JJB after my upcoming pregnancy of course ( ). Although for only £9.95 per month I reckon there must be a catch - it's too cheap!


Where did you see that?
We saw it at £33 per month! My dh used to work for them in Merthyr and it's a really good gym/ pool and so clean!


----------



## ANDI68

Em, he gets up to some stuff in that van  

When do you starts stimms Scouse?


----------



## ebonie

I know they do get up to a lot in the van dont they


----------



## Scouse

Hi Andi start tues 9th!  Then next scan 16th!
How are you feeling hun? Found any of your mojo yet?  Here if you need anything X


----------



## ANDI68

Oooh it'll soon be here for you Scouse. 

I'm fine thanks, I'm not down just probably thinking too much about things too far ahead.  Thanks for your support x


----------



## kara76

wow scouse that is just round the corner


----------



## popsi

hi girls

you lot dont half    even i am having trouble keeping up !! its works fault for not letting us on internet anymore .. so now only have evenings to catch up.. how dare they   

ebonie - your husband, his brother and THAT van could be a film LMAO !!! i am sorry but was hysterical reading it and when i read it to John he thought it was so funny too lol.. but on a serious note bless him it not nice being in pain, so i bet it feels like you have 2 boys now instead of one and a man lol

Andi - glad you seem to be feeling a little better, how the healthy living going x

miriam - your ginger and lemon tea dont sound good to me  .. hope it does the trick

Kara - hows you huni  

Scouse - glad your baseline went well.. cant believe they lost your notes tho b  but at least its not gonna effect tx for you  

Moth, Laura, queenie, helen, kelly and all you lovely ladies.. theres so many i am afraid i will forget.. sorry if i do, but Adoption heads are as   as tx heads ladies 

as for me, my back is a little better today to i guess pain killers are kicking it, and bleeding stopped from yesterdays smear.. so i managed to get a bit of nookie in LOL !!! i am fed up of this rain, my bird bath is flowing over all the time and i think i will have a swimming pool on the patio at this rate LOL !!! 

right off for a cool glass of grape water now ladies


----------



## kara76

don't talk about nookie popsi im getting none at all


----------



## KellyG

popsi how is the adoption going? have you heard anything yet?? 

scouse thats come round sooo fast, i bet its gone slow for you though 

andi i hope your feeling better hun


----------



## popsi

kara... thats so not on !!! where is luke tell him you want it now   

kelly.. nope still waiting for social worker to call and arrange visit, they said it will take a few weeks but i did ring yesterday to make sure they had our form on file


----------



## KellyG

lol popsi keep ringin they will send someone out just to shut you up


----------



## kara76

well its down to having to use condoms, i might have to get a rampant rabbit lol


----------



## KellyG

oh they are fab kara i have 3


----------



## ebonie

Lol i agree popsi they could do a film about the van lol wow some storys will be told


----------



## kara76

kelly why doesn;t that surprise me lol


----------



## KellyG

i used to do ann summers parties   my dh wont give me any either, hes scared wtf!! lol bless ive had sexy dreams tho


----------



## popsi

kara... get one i thought all women of the world already had them


----------



## ebonie

omg girls u lot are   me


----------



## kara76

i haven't needed one before 

ebonie yeah yeah whatever


----------



## KellyG

you dont just use it on yourself kara  

hahahah em


----------



## miriam7

how come you gotta use condoms?   i take it cos of biopsy ...but why?


----------



## popsi

lol.. emma year right !!!! ..

[fly]REMEMBER THE VAN !!![/fly]


----------



## ebonie

,MMM popsi could that be a title for the film


----------



## kara76

its the buzzing that annoys me or are rampant rabbits silent lol, my massive black one is so loud lol

miriam is to make sure im not pregnant, i know the chances are pretty much zero but it would be just my luck to get a miracle and then loss it, no sex seems a better option


----------



## ANDI68

I think all you horny girls should start a thread


----------



## kara76

i would title mine horny and not getting any


----------



## KellyG

rabbits dont buzz its sort of a machinical noise lmao


----------



## kara76

KellyG said:


> rabbits dont buzz its sort of a machinical noise lmao


pmsl thats even worst lol


----------



## KellyG

you could get one that makes noises... it says something like.. 'oh yeah baby mmmm'


----------



## popsi

Kara you could put the tv on .. .or get luke to sing LOL !!!

ebonie.. yes thats the name remember i have royalties on the name when its famous lol


----------



## ebonie

lol ok popsi you can hun 
Im watching bb Omg it is so funny


----------



## popsi

eb,.. its hilarious !!!!


----------



## kara76

pmsl this is so funny

think im gona get off line and annoy luke for a bit

im very confused as to when referrel for a lap starts and its doing my head in


----------



## popsi

kara.... noooo dont go stay and have fun with us lol 
or even better let us all come round and annoy luke with you lol


----------



## ebonie

It is so funny   

kara get on the phone to them 

Yeah i like the sound of that popsi we shall go and annoy  luke


----------



## popsi

kara ... ring them tomorrow 1st thing huni

eb .. the way they crying when the others go you would think someone had died !!

right off to get my boat and wellies <to get out of my house in this rain> and on my way to pembroke !!


----------



## ebonie

pick me up in ur boat on the way pospi im getting in darrens fishing gear he has a oraneg all in one suit for fishing ill wear that pmls


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. your scaring me this week.... you were feeding pigeons <and my FIL keeps them> now your wearing darrens fishing suit.. and john goes fishing too.. how weird is that lol


----------



## ebonie

does he have pigeons lol
darren have had them for yrs his grandfather have had them for yrs as well and my father has them to


----------



## popsi

Johns dad had them for years and years, but had to get rid of them last week as he has become too ill to race them and things now, he had a heart scare last week and gave them away, 

OMG no wonder we have so much rain today with all the tears on BB right now.. its pathetic..


----------



## ebonie

Aw i find it sad  

aww thats sad i bet he was gutted to give them up


----------



## popsi

ebonie !!!!!! i sorry but i cant belive rachel is still in there, she is an embarassment to adults, women and welsh people !!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl 
why 
soem stuff she says i am like that lol
over animals and stuff like that


----------



## KellyG

i have a fear of birds   kat, rachel and darnel are soo stoopid whats with all the crying ffs. im actually shouting at the tv ooooooooo desperate housewives continues after bb yay


----------



## popsi

ok ebonie.. i agree with the animal things .. but NOT the spiders.. but all this mikey wikey [email protected] and the grapes thing really gets me !!!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl   im not like that mikey wikey  


kelly  ur afraid of birds!! But u like rabbits


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. if you start calling me Andy Pandy now look out   LOL !!!!

kelly my SIL used to be terrified of birds .. would not go to any cities etc for about 25 years, but had hypnotherapy year before last and went to trafalgar square last  year !!!


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone!

I just managed to catch the end of a story about a van...now how many pages do I have to go back to get the full story?    And, who's keeping rabbits?  

Hope you are all well - sorry for lack of personals tonight but it's so late....my own fault I have been chatting on the phone with a friend of mine who is also going to be doing the short protocol, about a week behind me.  And she told me about one of her friends who keeps saying the most insensitive things about fertility and pregnancy and all that...so if anyone can point me in the direction of the thread about things not to say I would appreciate it....


----------



## miriam7

lol quite a few pages to get the proper story on the van..you will have to ask emma    when are you starting tx lola? i think we need a thread to say what everyones doing i cant keep up lol ...  calling moth   how are you doing ..have you started down regging yet then?


----------



## Moth

You bunch of gals just talk, talk, talk 

Hope you're all doing ok. Kelly  Well done!

Emma - sorry to hear about Darren - bit of a _'you've been framed'_ moment!  Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Scouse - great meeting you today - hope they find your notes, they've probably just slipped inside someone else's file. Good luck for next week. Can't believe you had to go back there this afternoon - what a nightmare! Hope you weren't hanging around too long. I finally got back to work at 10.45!

Miriam - Scouse and I knew each other as we were wearing our FF Name badges - don't you wear yours to the clinic?  Yes, have started jabbing, wasn't as bad as i thought after i'd managed to jab myself the first time.

Sorry i've not had chance to read through all the pages - Just quickly skimmed the last few pages.

Hi to everyone. Catch you all on the weekend.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol no i just stick a 7 on as my name really is miriam   glad your jabs are going ok ... wishing you loads of luck  whens ec supposed to be?        scouse i  cant believe they have lost your file   its bound to turn up


----------



## Moth

Not sure yet, sometime in Sept   Hope you are feeling ok. Am off to bed, had to get up at 6.30 to get to the hospital for 8.30!  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i have the surge

liverpool next thursday girls omg its cycle day 14 woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

yay ... what time you gotta be there is luke going with you


----------



## kara76

430pm, we will then go and stay with his mum as luke needs to be in milton keynes on the friday

need to find someone to look after rex


----------



## kara76

so sad

my friend lost her baby, poor love

girls my friend is tania. some of you would have met her and im sure we can all spare a prayer tonight for her ad her hubby


----------



## miriam7

oh no im so sorry for them   life is so bloody cruel   tell her am thinking of her


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as mega busy...

kara - sorry to hear about your friend . . she is in my thoughts its so hard and sad when this happens, was it IVF, does she have any children? <not that either of these things matter in this situation  )

but on a more positive note you have had the surge !!! so you now have hard and fast plans love, so i bet your happy about that, as i know you like plans  , cant your mum and dad maybe have little rex for you ?

love to everyone else, em how is darren love  

x


----------



## miriam7

how are you popsi? i think tanya doesnt have any children and it was ivf   she came on last meet up and was lovely


----------



## popsi

the poor poor love  

i am ok miriam, back a little more stable now i can acually move without making ow ow ow noises lol much to dh joy i am sure  

how are you love x


----------



## miriam7

glad your backs a bit better    im not too bad today i have just had a cup of coffee first 1 for over a week lol we have my dog back as jeffs parents have gone to america for 2 weeks shes sulking already


----------



## popsi

lol...well done on the coffee, thats vast improvement on lately   ms is over its worse

bless your dog, is she gonna stay with you for good now or go back when the home, what breed is she ?


----------



## miriam7

shes a staffie x but is soft as poo lol she will be going back as she loves it over there the garden is gigantic and theres no cats she rules the roost well she did but now the 6 chickens have started pecking her


----------



## popsi

lol... aww she does sound like a big softie that even the chickens peck her


----------



## miriam7

yep dont get me wrong she wanted to eat them first but soon learnt to leave them alone like she did with the cats   its quiet on here today ..i wonder if emmas busy packing for her p#ss up lol


----------



## KellyG

hellooo girls

popsi im glad your feeling bit better huni, no more nookie for you  

miriam i love staffs do you have cats aswell?

i have my scan booked in for 25th at 9.00am whoooooohooo


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

congrat kelly on getting your scan app.
kara so sorry to hear about your friend she will be in my prayers. glad to hear your surge has arrived
popsi glad to hear you feel a bit better .


----------



## miriam7

yep i have 4 cats 2 are 15 1 is 14 and a naughty young  male stray lol they all have there own profiles on ********    glad you got your scan booked you can have a countdown ticker now .. time seems to be flying by for me


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara i am so so sorry about tania life is so fu..ing cruel aww god     

Popsi glad   ur back is better.. darren is still pretty much the same if he keeps still it dont hurt as much...

Miriam no i havent packed yet   im laways last lap ffor everything just been on the phone to one of the girls i feel like a teenager again   talking about whta we are wearing and stuff   we have had our tshirts today to wear tomorrow looks lush the pink is bright  

Kelly have u phoned the clinic hun


----------



## KellyG

yes i have em   i hope you have a fab time hun xx


----------



## kara76

i still have a fab smiley face lol

im kinda nervous  which is daft lol

popsi huni how are you matey matey

hello to everyone else, kelly well done on booking your scan


----------



## KellyG

how long will it take kara. when do you get the results?


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just a quickie -off to Oxford tom for the weekend so just wanted to say hello before I disappear!
Kelly well done on scan!!!!!!!!!

Moth I'm not too worried about my notes as it won't effect my tx!  And after this tx theywon't need my notes again    

Did anyone miss yur absence Moth?

Kara I'm so sorry for your friend - prayers as ordered on there way!  Ad say hello to Liverpool next THurs for me! X
Everyone else - continue to watch and discuss the programmes I never watch!  Have a great weekend and catch up next week! X


----------



## kara76

think it takes about half an hour and the result take 4 weeks

scouse have fun, im off for the weekend too


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like lots of you are away for the weekend. have a good time all of you. 

kara now you have had your surge what does this mean and what is happens now. ( sorry but don't understand some things) 

miriam has the sickness eased yet.

scouse sounds like you have had a busy first week in work been quite for me my class start next week.


----------



## kara76

all it means is i can go and have my biospy now next week woo hoo, im learning about this too as know nothing really and im sh1t about ovulation kits lol


----------



## Queenie1

great news kara that is quick i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## kara76

yeah im hard lol

im kinda hoping they will find nk cells at least it could explain maybe why ive failed, ive heard the biospy is painful too, im good with pain


----------



## KellyG

if they find those cells what happens then and if they dont?


----------



## Queenie1

dh had his SA results back to day and they said that we don't need icsi which is what LWC said. they said that his results was all fine. so that is good news just hope they are right. i have a scan on monday to check that everything is normal.


----------



## kara76

queenie
thats great news about your dh's sperm

kelly i i have high levels on nk cells then i will have steriods, if none well then i wont have steriods

girls i might not need a rampant rabbit after all lol


----------



## Queenie1

to all who are going away this weekend have a great time and enjoy yourselves. 


off to watch tv.

bye for now.


----------



## Scouse

Queenie funnily enough LWC told us we would need ISCI and both times we didn't!  How come your class don't start til next week?  What year do you teach?

Kara where are you off to?

DH has gone to Oxford today to be trained as a 'spin' instructor so i'm getting train after work, staying night there and then going to Marlowe for Sat night!


----------



## Queenie1

hi scouse

are you at lwc  of ivf wales. how come they told you that you needed icsi. we went to spires hosp and they sent us to lwc for SA which came back with recommendation of icsi due to positive mar result.

i work with reception and we have spent this week getting everything ready for the new foundation phase. all other classes have been in.


----------



## Scouse

We went for our first cycle to LWC but had last and this cycle at IVF WALES!
I don't envy you with REC AND FOUNDATION PHASE!!!!!!!!!

I'm typing this whilst watching 'Don't tell the bride' and    What a sap am I?


----------



## kara76

im off to somerset drifting woo hoo

got to go and have a bath


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

Well done on your surge Kara - I hope all goes well for you on Thursday.  There are no problems - only challenges - or so my DH tells me anyway    I'm sorry about your friend too, 'tis very sad  

Scouse and Queenie - I can't believe LWC got it wrong about the ICSI - do you think they were just trying to make more money out of you?  My friend who I mentioned yesterday was told she would need to have chromosomal screening of her embryos and would total treatment cost would be £7500, ugh! she moved to a different clinic and was told chromosal screening was not necessary so back to basic ivf costs.

Glad your back is a bit better Popsi - hope it continues to improve.

I am not off anyway for the weekend but we might go to Aberdulais Falls (sp?) but I can't imagine it being that much fun if it rains.  

I go in for my first scan tomorrow and all being well start jabbing then as well.   I will be on 450 iu of Menopur - this means I will need some bigger syringes won't I?  I seem to have hundreds of them but all the really small ones....


----------



## Queenie1

i love the reception class its my favourite age to work with. what age do you teach

i must get a lap top so i can watch tv and chat. our computer is in spare bedroom so i'm stuck upstairs .

don't worry i'm a sap as well i love watching wedding programmes since i got married too afraid to watch before incase i never got asked to get married. 

can i ask why lwc recommende isci to you.


----------



## kara76

lola you will need green mixing needles but will still jab with the small orange ones


----------



## lola C

Thanks kara - have a great time in Somerset


----------



## kara76

good luck with your scan im sure all will be ok


----------



## ebonie

well girls 12hrs and im off to torquay i got a feeling this will be a heavy weekend for me  

Enjoy ru trips girls i wish the weather was a bit kinder to us all though


----------



## kara76

emma have a great time as im sure you will have

think im gona get off and chill for a bit before bed time


----------



## popsi

girls just a quickie

kara ... have a fab time drifting take care and have fun  

emma .. enjoy torquay.. drink lots but not till your sick, and enjoy the dares and take care  

scouse .. enjoy oxford sounds nice and chilling


----------



## ebonie

AWW thanks popsi   i will need to get some resolves or something similar to take with me


----------



## miriam7

hope you enjoy your weekend ladies    i hope you have neurofens packed emma


----------



## ebonie

IVe got some painkillers packed i have a feeling im going to need them


----------



## ebonie

Good morning girls you must all be sleeping am i the only sad one awake this time of the morning   ohh i cant sleep i have been awake since 3.40am   so i give up and came down stairs  i hope you all have a good weekend wether your just chilling out in the house or away   speak when i get back hugs emm axxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

ebonie have a fab time mate

im off too today woo hoo and hey who needs rampan rabbits, luke caved in lol


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Kara, Luke's a good boy then. lol 
Good news for you about your appointment... yay! although i don't really understand much about it, you'll have to explain it to me when you get chance 
So very sorry for your friend 

Miriam how wonderful for you honey to be moving on to coffee anythings better than salad in my opinion 
Do you lovely ladies get to meet up at all?

Kelly brill news for you, you can start counting down again now x it's a waiting game for sure but very exciting for you  

Popsi glad you feeling better  seems to be alot of  on this thread, maybe i should get my dh on here for half an hour! 

Lola c aberdulais falls.... how strange, i was sat chatting to my dad last night, we were talking about local places to visit and he said he'd never been, i was telling him how beautiful it is there, i have'nt been for years but i would think it'd be quiet spectacular at the moment with all the rain!

To everyone else going away this weekend, hope you all have a brill time and maybe the rain will hold off a little for you  

Ebonie have a brill time honey although why you would need neurofen and resolve i have no idea? being the quiet wall flower that you are, i can only assume it must be for your friends xxx


----------



## miriam7

poor emma i bet shes drunk and knackered not being able to sleep last night ...at this rate she might be back in her room later to watch big bro    helen we do meet up ... its just taking a while for everyone to agree a day


----------



## ANDI68

I think I have Aberdulais falls in my back yard right now    We have a landslide between my village and the next


----------



## Laura36

Oh no Andi, are you rained in?


----------



## miriam7

how are you laura ... are you keeping sane


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam,
I was doing ok until about yesterday and now I'm mega anxious.  It's day 8 now so I'm half way through.
Had some cramps the last couple of days plus some shooting pains, plus I could swear I felt dizzy & sick for about 5 mins this morning - then I ate some chocolate which sorted it out, lol!
God knows what's happening.   
How are you doing - how's the nausea, any better?


----------



## miriam7

i was feeling rough earlier but its seems to ease off in the night thank god    day 8 i couldnt think of anything else but has it worked lol you are doing well .... i had cramps and shooting pains could of sworn af was on its way ... im still getting them now but i think its the pessaries


----------



## lola C

Hi there

Well I only just made it to my scan yesterday - we had horrendous flooding in the village and I think I got out just before they closed the road - the amount of water rushing past the house was scary but luckily had tailed off by the time I got back. I had to pick DS up from school early as it was closing due to the floods...all very exciting once the worst is over but when I was trawling the BBC website I found this and realised how very lucky I am....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/7600027.stm

Scan was ok as was first jab yesterday....I have also booked to see a hypnotherapist next week to try and deal with my 'mental block'.

Laura hope your TWW is going Ok and not too boring and Miriam - glad to hear the nausea is wearing off a bit - whatever you do don't do what I did and eat constantly to ease the nausea (at least not if you can help it) - I ended up the size of a house - it's not a good look 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

lola im picking constantly but i have found eating sunflower seeds helps    ... im weaning of my steroids now so hopefully my appetite will die of a bit   how come you had a scan on day 1 of injections?


----------



## Moth

Hiya Miriam, how's things? Hope you are chilling out and that Jeff is waiting on you!   How are you feeling?  I also had my scan on day one of jabs.

Just popped on here for five minutes, am about to watch a film.

Hi to everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

hiya moth how are you hope your jabs are going well ...im fine sat watching king kong lol i understand now lola must be on short protocol


----------



## lola C

Hi 

That's right - I am on short protocol  

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## lola C

How come you were on steriods Miriam?  If you don't mind me asking of course?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Lola god luck with the hypnotherapy it really has helped me no end!!

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

lola steroids were prescribed because i had assited hatching on my frozen embie (i think its so my body doesnt reject it )...they make me eat like a


----------



## miriam7

calling kelly have you tested on your clearblue digital today... how are you feeling ? emma are you alive


----------



## lola C

Aha - thanks Miriam and Sarah - I didn't mean to post and run


----------



## KellyG

yes miriam i have used my last digi test and it still is positive yayay lol i had my first retch today   how are you doing?? and everyone else


----------



## miriam7

pmsl 1st retch    im not to bad   ive had worse days


----------



## kara76

hiya all

it seems we are being out numbered by you pregnant girls now

im gona be honest here are say that i am feeling left behind, not all in a bad way. im kinda really happy til i come on here and it brings it all back what i still haven;t got, i know it might happen next go but hey it might not!

anyway i have biospy on thrusday and then the appointment and we will see from there if im gona cycle or not!!!no sure im ready, more moneywise than anything else if im honest

so pregnant ladies send that flipping babydust cause i need barrels


----------



## Laura36

Can I just also ask for some lucky babydust too please?!!!  The two ladies who had ET the same day as me have had BFP's which is great but now I'm worried that mine will be BFN  

Need some inspiration.....

Shall I test tomorrow or wait a bit longer?? Tomorrow is 12 days after ET but OTD is Saturday which is just too far away!


----------



## kara76

laura

thats what i use to think but just because someone else has a bfp doesn't mean that the bfp will run out

if you can wait hun it really is better to test once and once only


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

cardifflaura said:


> Can I just also ask for some lucky babydust too please?!!! The two ladies who had ET the same day as me have had BFP's which is great but now I'm worried that mine will be BFN
> 
> Need some inspiration.....
> 
> Shall I test tomorrow or wait a bit longer?? Tomorrow is 12 days after ET but OTD is Saturday which is just too far away!


Hang on in there. I only tested as i started to get really negative after some spotting and came back BFP which i was SO shocked about as i had been crying on Saturday thinking the sight of brown spottiing was bad. Just tested again to make sure and got another BFP today. Came up straight away.

Loads and loads of baby duist to you. Keep positive, not long till we all know for sure.

Sarahxx


----------



## miriam7

kara hunny it has gotta be your turn next   the clinic or this board seems to be on a roll at the moment i know its hard and your bound to think whens my turn ... not long now for your biopsy then oct will be here before you know it ...then you can get planning    laura try wait another few days hopefully your on the bfp list too


----------



## popsi

kara huni... i know exactly how you feel and its bloody tough


----------



## ANDI68

kara76 said:


> it seems we are being out numbered by you pregnant girls now
> 
> im gona be honest here are say that i am feeling left behind, not all in a bad way. im kinda really happy til i come on here and it brings it all back what i still haven;t got, i know it might happen next go but hey it might not!


I know how you feel too Kara, this journey is harder for some of us and it's hard coming on here sometimes


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

popsi said:


> kara huni... i know exactly how you feel and its bloody tough


Hi Girls

I just had my BFP and know how you guys feel too!! There is always a story on here behind every bfp, thats why we are on here. Its hard but it does show there is hope!! I have been ttc for 5 years; I was under Mr Penkith (sorry about spelling) at the heath for a good while ttc and then i got pregnant naturally. I thought that all mt luck had changed and then at the week 20 scan they found my baby had spina bifida...really bad and we ended the preganancy. That was 18th October 2006. Since then i have been in quite a bad place and have been ttc like mad in a way to try and get my life back on track as i really really cant imagine not having children especially as we came so close. In the end after crying after every visit to Lladock/clomid etc etc we decided to pay and not wait for the ivf on the NHS and yesterday i got a BFP. I am really nervous as since October 06 i have had a number of early mcs and have been on clexane from day 14 until my period in the hope that that would help..Now i am nervous that something will go wrong, an early mc or worse another problem with the baby that means the pregnancy comes to an end. I really couldnt cope with that. My baBY AT 20 weeks was moving etc and it was like the end of the world when i had to end the pregnancy.

The reason for telling you this is just so it doesnt look like its all so easy especially for girls still getting BFP. Baby dust and hugs to everyone. It might be hope for those who have had so much poo like me for so klong ....and its not over yet. I have everything crossed.

Baby dust and hugs to all

Sarah


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls hope your all ok  

Im still feeling really rough   but had a great time   hope you all had a great weekend hugs emma xx


----------



## popsi

sarah... I did not mean that to sound like i was saying anything about the BFP that you girls have, as i am overjoyed for you all, and we have all been on long terrible journeys to get wherever we are today, i have had 2 big operations, 15 months of clomid and 2 icsi's to date, i have never been pregnant ... and whilst i am grateful i have not had to go through the heartache of losing a baby the way you did .. i am also devistated i have never felt the joy of having a positive test, and i have subsequently now given up on ever being pregnant which is tough emotionally on both me and DH. . . so please dont think i was saying anything against any of you luckly ladies.. i was just empathising with Kara and it was only a quick one line comment when i came in from work to let kara know she was not alone xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

No No popsi i didnt take you comment in a bad way...quite the opposite. I know how you feel !!!!!!!!!!! Sometimes i ts  difficult to tell the tone of these posts and i didnt take yours in a negative way at all.  I just know exactly how you feel and i still get those days when i cant imagine its ever going to happen and lifes on  hold.  When girls tells you there pregnant you feel happy for them but think....why not me!! I know i do.

I am new on here and just wanted to give hope to all those like me who are a bit sick to death of bfn!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## popsi

glad thats its ok then sarah    and we do need some positive stories for a change, we have had bad luck for too long in this room   its changing now x


----------



## ebonie

Aww sarah i am so sorry to hear about ur baby hun i cant imagine what u went through   im so pleased to hear of ur bfp and really really hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## kara76

thank you fo sharing that with us you and im sorry you have been through all of the heart ache. are you using clexane now? 
i can even understand now why you want to know your levels. No one on here is a mind reader and no one knows anyones situation, this is a place to share feeling , good or bad, its about supporting and sharing, crying and laughing. 

sazzle i think you have got hold of the wrong end of the stick hun, no one is saying its easy as we all know infertility/ivf is hard.

the hardest part for me in this game, is there is no deserving it its down to pure luck,cause im sorry and this is not to cause offence but i think i bloody well deserve it now.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

popsi said:


> glad thats its ok then sarah   and we do need some positive stories for a change, we have had bad luck for too long in this room  its changing now x


Yep Pops that was my intention...we seem to get so much poo. You see all these girls on the tv just getting pregnant and people on bad morning tv arguing about who the father of their kid is that we need some good news from people in a similar spot...I hope things work out for you. I have been so fed up of the hospital saying "how can i help you" when you get shoved from one doc to the other. I dont think i can take much more. Was thinking if this didnt work to just go for adoption...so come on BFP i say. Adoptions good but if this can stick....i would be so so so so happy!!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry to read about your history Sarah.  Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy this time.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

kara76 said:


> thank you fo sharing that with us you and im sorry you have been through all of the heart ache. are you using clexane now?
> i can even understand now why you want to know your levels. No one on here is a mind reader and no one knows anyones situation, this is a place to share feeling , good or bad, its about supporting and sharing, crying and laughing.
> 
> sazzle i think you have got hold of the wrong end of the stick hun, no one is saying its easy as we all know infertility/ivf is hard.
> 
> I think you do too hon....Come on BFP!!!
> the hardest part for me in this game, is there is no deserving it its down to pure luck,cause im sorry and this is not to cause offence but i think i bloody well deserve it now.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

To everyone who is fed up of bfns. Come on BFP.

XX


----------



## popsi

emma... did you enjoy your weekend hun x


----------



## kara76

im truely ****ing fed up with bfn;s now

this next go will be my 7th transfer, so far im had 11 embryos.


----------



## ebonie

Yeah popsi i did it was a hard drinking weekend   i didnt get to bed till 7am yesterday morning and i ended up in my friends bedroom  lol but we all had good clean fun i think everyone needs to have a weekend like it now and again


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

kara76 said:


> im truely loving fed up with bfn;s now
> 
> this next go will be my 7th transfer, so far im had 11 embryos.


wow....thats poo. It makes me so mad that these stupid kids get pregnant by blokes that look like they share the same brain cell and good people like us end up with time after time of bfns......doesnt seem fair at all and i find it doesnt help when people tell you it will happen...so just sending you hugs!!!!


----------



## popsi

emma .. sounds fab !! dont think i could drink till that time would need a lot of practise lol.. i not drinking with you on Friday nights in on FF anymore LOL !!!


----------



## ebonie

lol   we are all feeling pretty rough  

I totally under stand how you all feel girls it is hard so bl..dy hard i really hope you all get ur bfp one day


----------



## miriam7

group hug ladies    sarah i really hope this will be a happy healthy pregnacy for you


----------



## ebonie

At the end of the day girls we are all striving for the same thing that is a baby.There is no one person that has it harder than others we are all going down the same path in life some taking different routes to get there, That is why we are all on this support board i am lucky in a way as i decided to take the adoption route god knows what i would be like now if i hadnt done that  as i have the most beautiful dear son   ,, 
I just hope you all get what you all want at the end a beautiful child


----------



## Scouse

Don't give up ladies........we'll all have our turn, we just don't know when!  Patience and strength to us all X


----------



## ebonie

Well said girls


----------



## lola C

Evening all

There are some lovely really thoughtful posts here and I like the way we all try and support each other.  I can see why kara is thinking it's about time it's her turn - I should say so too!   

I was chatting with a friend last week who suffered 3 m/c before finally having a "successful" but quite traumatic pregnancy, she is now TTC again and going through TX and having experienced infertility from both sides of the coin - ie, childless and now secondary infertlity - she says it's far worse to be childless and going through infertility - and I have to say - although I haven't been in that position - I have to agree with her - I can't imagine the pain that can cause.  Sometimes I feel like a bit of a fraud and like I don't quite belong here because I already have a child...but I know that it's because that's what we all want...that nobody here would begrudge me my child.

I don't know if I've explained that very well but I tried.  hugs   and babydust all round   

Lola


----------



## Queenie1

hi all.

sorry to hear some of you are feeling down about things just want to sent loads of baby dust        

and hugs to all.


----------



## Laura36

You are all so lovely with your kind thoughts & words about this very difficult situation we find ourselves in   
I hope that eventually we all achieve our dream & I know that we certainly all deserve it!

   

x


----------



## KellyG

ebonie said:


> At the end of the day girls we are all striving for the same thing that is a baby.There is no one person that has it harder than others we are all going down the same path in life some taking different routes to get there, That is why we are all on this support board i am lucky in a way as i decided to take the adoption route god knows what i would be like now if i hadnt done that as i have the most beautiful dear son  ,,
> I just hope you all get what you all want at the end a beautiful child


very well said em 

we are all here to support each other so  all around


----------



## ebonie

I agree kelly    all around


----------



## Fidget

I think its time for a new thread.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155555.new#new


----------

